# TBT's Halloweaster 2020 Event Part Two



## Zipper T. Bunny

Welcome to *The Bell Tree’s Eighth Annual Easter Egg Hunt*! What’s that? You say Easter was six and a half months ago? Sorry, somehow, I got locked in The Bell Tree Manor during the forum software migration and no one came and helped me out – until Jack came along and told me all about his two-part Halloween spectacular. Two parts! Meanwhile my annual egg hunt got cancelled. That makes me hopping mad!

Jack, I challenge you to an event-off. If your children of the night can find all 25 eggs I have planted around The Bell Tree then Halloween is yours; I will never touch it again. If they fail to find even just one of my eggs then from now on Halloween is mine. Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa! Welcome to *The Bell Tree’s Halloween Halloweaster Part 2*!


For many of you this will be your very first egg hunt on The Bell Tree. Your task, should you choose to accept it, is to find the 25 eggs I have hidden throughout the forum. The clues in the table below will give you a hint as to where they are located. Each egg that you find will provide you with egg currency. This egg currency can then be traded in *the shop* for the brand new spooky egg collectibles.

The first batch of clues have been released *Saturday October 31st at 4PM EDT*. More will continue to be released throughout Saturday and Sunday. You have until *Monday November 2nd 2020 at 10PM EST* to find as many eggs as you can. After that point they will no longer be redeemable.

Please keep in mind that teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with other members to find the eggs. This also goes for posting or sharing hints on or off the forum*. This goes against the spirit of the event. If you're found to be working together or cheating in other ways, you may have your egg currency removed, be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt, or be banned from future events. We want this to be a fun and fair event for all!








 Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg - 3 eggs


 Moonlight Halloweaster Egg - 6 eggs


 Zombie Halloweaster Egg - 6 eggs


 Cobweb Halloweaster Egg - 10 eggs


 Flick Halloweaster Egg - 15 eggs


 Golden Easter Egg - 25 eggs






*Clue Types:*

*Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".




EggFirst SightingTypeClueEgg 1Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueCarmine party favor spotted in the sky.Egg 2Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTPuzzleA bell tree prize for tired eyes.Egg 3Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueShown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo.Egg 4Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueTwo blank eyes under two long ears
Now he's back to raise our fears
Why invite him on Halloween?
They'll be wishing for last year'sEgg 5Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueDomestic goddess caught red-handed.Egg 6Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSmall, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you.Egg 7Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClue
New, fresh, and on the tails of activity.Egg 8Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueA grand archipelago under a layer of branches.Egg 9Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueJourney to the puppet palace... if you dare!Egg 10Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueRotten to the root.Egg 11Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTPuzzleFeeling confident? Bewilderment? Or fearful? Subscribe to this for a better connection!Egg 12Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueFriend and neighbor from the start
Not enough for my cold heart
Too low tier
So disappear
To somewhere else when you departEgg 13Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThis clue is kinda sus.Egg 14Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueMasked gentleman enters the fray.Egg 15Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThematically temporary rather than darkness default, much to the chagrin of many.Egg 16Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTCluePeople may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!Egg 17Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueHer fate is written in the cards.Egg 18Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTPuzzlePolish me shiny and iron out the kinks; it's the new platform for forum hijinks.Egg 19Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueIt's your largest organ; best to take care of it!Egg 20Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueI helped them get wealthy
But they were disloyal
They locked me away
In darkness I'll spoilEgg 21Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueAn eye for an eye, a stone for a stone.Egg 22Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueA fleeting dream in the back of our minds.Egg 23Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueThe bottom pin on this board will inspire your hunt.Egg 24Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTPuzzleAmerican eponym for the revived Mauritians.Egg 25Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueUniversal editing runs rampant; randomness becomes a game. Roughly halfway through the walls of paste, we learn of a historic French monument.







EggFirst SightingTypeClueAnswerClue Writer# of Found EggsEgg 1Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueCarmine party favor spotted in the sky.Hidden in the first Red Balloon World Tour announcement thread.Mairmalade150Egg 2Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTPuzzleA bell tree prize for tired eyes.BLOODSHOTPOTION = this haunting entry in our potion collectible series, topped with a red eyeball topper, was a prize during both the Red Balloon World Tour 2019 and the Trick or Treat event during our Halloween 2020 Event Pt 1.Mairmalade85Egg 3Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueShown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo.Obtained by clicking on an image of Goose the chicken located in *Vrisnem*'s profile (mobile) and signature (desktop).Oblivia194Egg 4Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueTwo blank eyes under two long ears
Now he's back to raise our fears
Why invite him on Halloween?
They'll be wishing for last year'sThis poem refers to the Animal Crossing Easter mascot, Zipper T. Bunny, coming back to run this Halloween event. The last line of this poem directs you specifically to last year's (2019) easter egg hunt.Jeremy210Egg 5Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueDomestic goddess caught red-handed.Hidden in the Cooking Mama: Cookstar controversy thread.Vrisnem57Egg 6Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSmall, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you.The first part of this clue refers to Saharah's rugs. The second sentence refers how to find this thread: by going to The Airport and selecting "Saharah" and "Entry Fee". This egg was hidden in the only result.pandapples24Egg 7Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClue
New, fresh, and on the tails of activity.Hidden as a new link after clicking "What's new" in the navigation bar. "You found an egg!" would follow the "latest activity" link.Oblivia231Egg 8Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueA grand archipelago under a layer of branches.Hidden in a pinned thread in our Island Journals board.pandapples203Egg 9Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueJourney to the puppet palace... if you dare!Located in our Halloween 2019: Dollhouse of Horrors announcement thread which was posted by The Woods Expedition guide.Mairmalade162Egg 10Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueRotten to the root.This egg could be found in the oldest turnip thread on the Turnip Stalk Market.Vrisnem83Egg 11Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTPuzzleFeeling confident? Bewilderment? Or fearful? Subscribe to this for a better connection!NOOKLINK = this is the name of the dedicated ACNH service on the Nintendo Switch Online app for both  Android and iOS. In early October 2020 the ability to use reactions in-game via NookLink was added to the app.pandapples64Egg 12Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueFriend and neighbor from the start
Not enough for my cold heart
Too low tier
So disappear
To somewhere else when you departThis poem refers to our New Neighbor Network board. If you clicked the 'Post thread' button a banner would appear at the top of the forum with the words, "You found an egg!"Jeremy38Egg 13Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThis clue is kinda sus.Hidden in the Anyone Playing Among Us? thread.Justin217Egg 14Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueMasked gentleman enters the fray.Hidden in the Joker in Smash thread.Mairmalade144Egg 15Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThematically temporary rather than darkness default, much to the chagrin of many.Hidden in the Petition to Make the Woods Theme Default thread.Oblivia185Egg 16Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTCluePeople may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!Hidden in the item description for our Pumpkin Cupcake collectible, which was brought back for the Trick or Treat event for Halloween 2020 Event Pt 1.Laudine53Egg 17Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueHer fate is written in the cards.Hidden in LadyDestani's post in the Tarot thread.Vrisnem108Egg 18Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTPuzzlePolish me shiny and iron out the kinks; it's the new platform for forum hijinks.XENFORO = the name of the software The Bell Tree runs on. The move from vBulletin to XenForo earlier this year was the reason our Easter egg hunt was postponed from April to October.Oblivia157Egg 19Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueIt's your largest organ; best to take care of it!Hidden in the Your skincare thread.Oblivia194Egg 20Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueI helped them get wealthy
But they were disloyal
They locked me away
In darkness I'll spoilThis poem refers the Official Turnip Prices thread which was used to advertise high turnip prices prior to the creation of our Turnip Stalk Exchange board.Jeremy95Egg 21Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueAn eye for an eye, a stone for a stone.Hidden in the Barter & Trade Materials/Items thread.Mairmalade170Egg 22Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueA fleeting dream in the back of our minds.Found by clicking on the words 'City of Dreams' in the TBT Fair 2020 backdrops announcement in our TBT Direct 8-14-20.pandapples42Egg 23Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueThe bottom pin on this board will inspire your hunt.Found by pressing on the Pinterest button in the 'Share this Page' box. You could find this at the bottom of the page (mobile + desktop) or in the forum sidebar (desktop only).pandapples76Egg 24Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTPuzzleAmerican eponym for the revived Mauritians.WRIGHT = Orville and Wilbur are Dodos, which lived on Mauritius. Their names are eponyms of the Wright brothers.Jeremy88Egg 25Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueUniversal editing runs rampant; randomness becomes a game. Roughly halfway through the walls of paste, we learn of a historic French monument.Hidden in post #900 of the Wikipedia random button game thread. This post is located approximately halfway through this thread.Oblivia92



Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Jeremy
Justin
Oblivia
Laudine
Mairmalade
pandapples
Vrisnem

Collectibles
Art for Flick Halloweaster Egg - dizzy bone
Art for Candy Corn, Cobweb, Zombie Halloweaster Eggs - Laudine
Art for Moonlight Halloweaster Egg - Thunder

Other
Banner graphics - dizzy bone
Animation help - Laudine
Thread intro - Vrisnem
Technical set up - Jeremy, Oblivia


----------



## Cadbberry

Here we go again... the egg hunt is back


----------



## Che5hire Cat

When you're a newbie and you have absolutely no idea what these clues are suppose to mean...


----------



## seliph

can we please officially name the mascot 'zack'


----------



## Seastar

I never found any eggs the previous years so R.I.P. me lol


----------



## Halloqueen

Right, so, I need all of these. Oof. Here's hoping I can figure them all out this time, though I never have before.  

Someone needs to find them all though, the czar must not be dethroned.


----------



## Asarena

I solved the first puzzle! My first guess was wrong, but I got it on the second try.
Now to figure out the clues...


----------



## Flyffel

I would like to wish everyone a very haaaaaaaaaaaaaappy Halloweaster!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so in theory, if we _don't_ find all the eggs, we get two zipper-hosted events a year?

sounds like a win to me


----------



## Maruchan

Holycrap this is exciting and terrifying


----------



## MapleSilver

*Me:* "Ah, it's still months until Easter happens. I'll have plenty of time to prepare for the egg hunt..." 

*Zipper: *"NO HOLIDAY IS SAFE FROM MY WRATH."


----------



## daringred_

well i guess this sucks for all us stupid folk-


----------



## Livia

I'm so confused. I don't understand what I'm supposed to do


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Two down!  Not looking forward to the future migraines lol.


----------



## Wickel

So cool! This is interesting. So the eggs are just hiding.. somewhere on the page and you can click on them? This sounds so cool but I have honestly no idea what to look for or where to start!  

*Edit: *I got my first one! This is fun!


----------



## Asarena

One clue down and two more to go for now!


----------



## Alienfish

got a couple but man this is just.. brain explode incoming lol


----------



## Venn

I'm never able to figure these out. Oh well


----------



## Katgamer

This looks really fun ^^


----------



## pochy

does this work on mobile?


----------



## Livia

I give up already. Maybe I can stumble on an egg while browsing the forums. I really want some of the collectibles, but I'm too stupid to figure out the clues.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I am not the most observant (and great at problem solving) murder deer so I’ll probably sit this one out. I love the moonlight egg, though!


----------



## daringred_

Livia said:


> I give up already. Maybe I can stumble on an egg while browsing the forums. I really want some of the collectibles, but I'm too stupid to figure out the clues.



ditto. spent ten minutes trying to no avail. not sure if it's because i'm newer to the forum, just plain stupid or a combination of the two but. not particularly confident i'll get any eggs. big rip.


----------



## Midoriya

Oh wow, I actually found one.  I was not expecting that because I usually never get these.


----------



## Zane

OMG no way, Halloween eggs  I literally work today to Monday then I have like four days off lmao ugh, I wanna solve these :,(


----------



## TykiButterfree

Someone lock Zipper in the manor again. Lol


----------



## Asarena

I'm stumped on the other two clues... I have ideas for what they could be referencing in general, but finding them is proving difficult


----------



## deana

I did it you guys I got one     

May I also say the artwork for this thread is beautiful and terrifying


----------



## Mick

Huh. This is actually quite fun.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just a quick question.
Are the eggs images and text and not pop-ups? Just wondering if adblock will mess with this.​


----------



## Wickel

Sheep Villager said:


> Just a quick question.
> Are the eggs images and text and not pop-ups? Just wondering if adblock will mess with this.​



I found 3 so far with adblock on!


----------



## Roxxy

I’m definitely too stupid and thick to be on here  would have loved to take part but no clue how to figure it out.

*goes to sit in the corner with the dunces hat on*


----------



## Mars Adept

Can all of us fail to find all 25 eggs so that way Zipper can host an event every Halloween?


----------



## JellyBeans

some of them I can see what they're alluding to but I have no idea what i'm looking for haha so we'll see how this goes


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Got my first egg! Now it's getting harder though XD


----------



## Mars Adept

I’ve got an egg! So glad that Zipper was still able to set up an egg hunt this year!


----------



## Halloqueen

I got Egg 3 and Egg 4, but Egg 1 and Egg 2 are proving difficult for me despite having ideas of what they're referencing. Hopefully I can figure this out. 

Fun, but as ever, fairly nerve-racking.


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> well i guess this sucks for all us stupid folk-





Venn said:


> I'm never able to figure these out. Oh well





Livia said:


> I give up already. Maybe I can stumble on an egg while browsing the forums. I really want some of the collectibles, but I'm too stupid to figure out the clues.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I am not the most observant (and great at problem solving) murder deer so I’ll probably sit this one out. I love the moonlight egg, though!





Roxxy said:


> I’m definitely too stupid and thick to be on here  would have loved to take part but no clue how to figure it out.
> 
> *goes to sit in the corner with the dunces hat on*


Have more faith! They're meant to require some thought to figure out. If it were easy enough that everyone knew the answer as soon as they read it then there would be no point! You have until Monday night EST to find them so don't feel bad that you haven't found any in the first 45 minutes.


----------



## daringred_

SDFGHJYTRESDFGHGFDC I FOUND ONE BASED ON A HUNCH I'M-


----------



## Foreverfox

Do you get multiple guesses on each one?


----------



## kikotoot

Foreverfox said:


> Do you get multiple guesses on each one?



You get to try until you're right!

This is a tricky event usually, so you're not punished for following hunches. Feel free to get creative!


----------



## LadyDestani

This is going to be so much fun and stress all wrapped up into one event! Glad I'm off work for this.

I love the cobweb and moonlight eggs. I hope I can get enough eggs to afford both.


----------



## Halloqueen

Foreverfox said:


> Do you get multiple guesses on each one?


Yes, you can keep looking and guessing as many times as it takes to figure them out.


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> Have more faith! They're meant to require some thought to figure out. If it were easy enough that everyone knew the answer as soon as they read it then there would be no point! You have until Monday night EST to find them so don't feel bad that you haven't found any in the first 45 minutes.



out of curiosity, how hard is the second one for new(er) forum members? on a scale of 1-10. or am i maybe taking the wording too literally?


----------



## Mars Adept

Vrisnem said:


> They're meant to require some thought to figure out. If it were easy enough that everyone knew the answer as soon as they read it then there would be no point!



I don’t know how to feel about this post considering how Seliph found all four eggs in less than an hour.

It’s the yearly cycle. Every time this event happens the newbies are frustrated because they don’t know what the egg currency hidden around the forum looks like, they don’t know what ANY of the clues mean, and they have little to no previous forum experience, which you NEED in order to do well in this event. Hence why the egg decoration event that gave you three eggs last year was a good alternative.


----------



## deana

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, how hard is the second one for new(er) forum members? on a scale of 1-10. or am i maybe taking the wording too literally?



That's the only one I figured out so far


----------



## Foreverfox

Livia said:


> I give up already. Maybe I can stumble on an egg while browsing the forums. I really want some of the collectibles, but I'm too stupid to figure out the clues.


Same here.


----------



## amemome

I love events like this! (and i'm glad my halloween zipper hunch was spot on  )


----------



## daringred_

deanapants said:


> That's the only one I figured out so far



i know what it's likely to be (not sure i'm allowed to discuss my line of thought) but even after scrolling through a wiki page for the forum, i'm still no closer to even making an educated _guess _on a specific answer.


----------



## Coach

Luckily got one so far, I might wait until a couple more batches are released to search really hard so I have more to choose from. I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Yeah I might have to wait for more batches to see if I can even attempt one. I don’t even know where to start


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm getting flashbacks from past Easters I tried to repress lmao


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> i know what it's likely to be (not sure i'm allowed to discuss my line of thought) but even after scrolling through a wiki page for the forum, i'm still no closer to even making an educated _guess _on a specific answer.


No discussion is permitted until after the answers are revealed on Monday.  

I will confirm that we _*did*_ take into account the large number of new users we have this year when designing the clues.


----------



## Wickel

Two pages ago I had no idea what I was doing. Now I found all four lol, this is so fun!

My account might not be new but I never really bothered with events, so can confirm that even newbies can do it?!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

If the others clues are also as hard as these, then I guess I will pass here. I found one randomly, it's kinda hard to understand any references whatsoever if you are just here for a few months and don't know anything about the forum, past events etc. :/


----------



## Asarena

After much pain and suffering I have acquired my third egg. The one I have left is the most confusing one to me though


----------



## lieryl

i was gonna start my essay but ig not ✌ fr tho i have an egg obsession and i need medical help


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> No discussion is permitted until after the answers are revealed on Monday.
> 
> I will confirm that we _*did*_ take into account the large number of new users we have this year when designing the clues.



okay so i'm either stupid or overthinking it then asdfghjk hm guess i'll keep trying-


----------



## LadyDestani

daringred_ said:


> okay so i'm either stupid or overthinking it then asdfghjk hm guess i'll keep trying-


I don't think you're stupid. Sometimes it just takes a while for the answers to click. Last year was my first egg hunt and it wasn't until I'd found a few almost randomly that I started to make the connections.

So far, I've only found 2 but I know that persistence does pay off.


----------



## Maiana

Purrley said:


> When you're a newbie and you have absolutely no idea what these clues are suppose to mean...


I've been here for 4 years and still have no idea what to do


----------



## Roxxy

Just no clue where to start or what to look for.  I Know the staff will have worked hard on this event and the prizes look amazing. Brain dead just now so will look tomorrow but don’t hold out much hope.
Good luck everyone, look forward to seeing the gorgeous eggs on clever peoples profiles


----------



## Heyden

Oh no


----------



## Mars Adept

The silver lining for the newbies is that there’s still 21 other opportunities for eggs coming up in the nearing hours. I’m sure if they have good perseverance and keep pressing on, most of them can at least end up with a candy corn egg.


----------



## daringred_

LadyDestani said:


> I don't think you're stupid. Sometimes it just takes a while for the answers to click. Last year was my first egg hunt and it wasn't until I'd found a few almost randomly that I started to make the connections.
> 
> So far, I've only found 2 but I know that persistence does pay off.



i've found one. i feel like i don't have the forum experience/knowledge to figure out one and i've exhausted all my guesses for the other two. not sure if it's because i don't know what the eggs look like or just because i'm wrong but. 

obviously i don't want to offend the staff or anything. i know (and appreciate that) they worked incredibly hard and want people to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Asarena

"Shown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo."
I don't really know what this one is referring to at all.

Personally, I'm aiming for a cobweb egg! I already got 3 eggs, so I think I should be able to get the 10 I need by the time the event ends~


----------



## Mr_Persona

I never tried egg hunts for the past years, so this will be the first!


----------



## mogyay

i already feel like this is going better than last year!!! altho now i'm a bit stuck eep


----------



## kikotoot

Just the puzzle left to go! this is quite the reversal, normally the clues are what give me the most trouble 

It's been super fun so far! I loved finding #3


----------



## mogyay

****2 years ago my bad, feels like yesterday...


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, I only have the first one left to go but I’m stumped on it.  I feel like I’m overlooking something important...


----------



## Dunquixote

Question: are we able to find the eggs on the phone or do i need to go on my computer? my computer is really slow and it’s old. ><


----------



## lana.

im only suffering a lot with this


----------



## Mars Adept

Dunquixote said:


> Question: are we able to find the eggs on the phone or do i need to go on my computer? my computer is really slow and it’s old. ><



I’m on mobile and have found two eggs so far.


----------



## Dunquixote

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m on mobile and have found two eggs so far.



Thanks so much! I’m glad to hear that


----------



## Mr_Persona

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m on mobile and have found two eggs so far.


I was wondering too. Ty fir the answer!


----------



## LadyDestani

Found 3 so far! I'm off to a much better start than last year!

I knew what #1 was referring to but it took me a while to locate it. Now if I could just figure out #3. That one's got me completely stumped.


----------



## Sara?

Oh gosh i am kind of new to this, its the first time i participate in the fair of TBT, I dont really understand how we are suppose to find easter eggs in the forum, is it like we are suppose to click on a threat or on someones post ? i dont understand  hahaha. 

Is it like we can click anywhere and if it is the correct place we get an easter halloween egg?


----------



## oak

I can only find 1 and the rest aren't clicking.


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> Oh gosh i am kind of new to this, its the first time i participate in the fair of TBT, I dont really understand how we are suppose to find easter eggs in the forum, is it like we are suppose to click on a threat or on someones post ? i dont understand  hahaha.
> 
> Is it like we can click anywhere and if it is the correct place we get an easter halloween egg?




Please refer to this section in @Zipper T. Bunny's post:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Clue Types:*
> 
> *Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> Please refer to this section in @Zipper T. Bunny's post:



I did read although its still kind of confusing    but i guess iill just wonder around


----------



## Halloqueen

Just need Egg 2 now, but nothing I've tried has worked so far and I'm stumped.


----------



## daringred_

i think i'm going to have to give up T^T at least for this batch. i'm confident i know what the first and last ones are but i have no idea how else to go about locating them.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I got one (0(o )0 )


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have given this event a rating. Rated “I” for impossible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh boy, now we wait for the second batch...


----------



## Crash

me when egg hunt was first announced: oh wow, haven't done the egg hunt in years, this'll be fun!
me less than two hours later: i hate eggs


----------



## Sara?

ahh this part is not been so much of a fun    as i dont know what i am suppose to do, or what to be looking for or what to even do .... this is kind of a bummer


----------



## Halloqueen

Oh thank goodness, figured out the last one for the time being. Now to relax for an hour and nine minutes until the gates of hell are thrown open once more the next clues are unveiled.


----------



## xara

*screaming*


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> ahh this part is not been so much of a fun   as i dont know what i am suppose to do, or what to be looking for or what to even do .... this is kind of a bummer


I'd suggest taking a break and coming back to it later. It is meant to be challenging. 



xara said:


> *screaming*


Is this good screaming or bad screaming? 

_Fun fact, the English translation of the word "vrisnem" is "scream"! _


----------



## Livia

Sara? said:


> ahh this part is not been so much of a fun    as i dont know what i am suppose to do, or what to be looking for or what to even do .... this is kind of a bummer


same here. I wish we could see an example of what we‘re supposed to be looking for. Is there a picture of how the eggs were hidden from past events? That way it wouldn’t break the rules for this event.


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> I'd suggest taking a break and coming back to it later. It is meant to be challenging.
> 
> 
> Is this good screaming or bad screaming?
> 
> _Fun fact, the English translation of the word "vrisnem" is "scream"! _




But is are they found in all the entire forum or just the within the town hall category ?  Its so confusing ! its also hard for people who are notative speakers since some clues might be to poetically framed or at least the word chosen although this last part has nothing to do with staff hahah


----------



## daringred_

i don't think i have enough knowledge of the forums' layout/history to get the rest rip

yes i know i said i gave up sh


----------



## BluebearL

Not even sure what form the eggs take (like are we just looking for egg images or something far more obscure?) Anyway this is cool so if I get some time off I will be back to try and figure out how this works.


----------



## Sara?

BluebearL said:


> Not even sure what form the eggs take (like are we just looking for egg images or something far more obscure?) Anyway this is cool so if I get some time off I will be back to try and figure out how this works.




RIIIGHT!!!!! so confusing for people who have never participated


----------



## Mr_Persona

So if I did find a random egg, I click on it and put in the code? I'm just lost here of how it works. I read through how it works 4 times already and I'm still lost.


----------



## Chris

Livia said:


> same here. I wish we could see an example of what we‘re supposed to be looking for. Is there a picture of how the eggs were hidden from past events? That way it wouldn’t break the rules for this event.


We cannot provide any examples, sorry! 



Sara? said:


> But is are they found in all the entire forum or just the within the town hall category ?  Its so confusing ! its also hard for people who are notative speakers since some clues might be to poetically framed or at least the word chosen although this last part has nothing to do with staff hahah


They can be hidden anywhere on the forum. 



BluebearL said:


> Not even sure what form the eggs take (like are we just looking for egg images or something far more obscure?) Anyway this is cool so if I get some time off I will be back to try and figure out how this works.



Please refer to this section in @Zipper T. Bunny's post to see the types of forms eggs can take. We cannot provide more information than this. 



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Clue Types:*
> 
> *Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I got one, I got one! I'm so happy to have earned just one! My heart is legit beating hard

I get way too excited when I finally figure out puzzles omg deep breaths, deep breaths....

Okay this is actually fun  ugh but why does my brain hurt??


----------



## Holla

As soon as I read the first few sentences about Easter/Zipper I thought out loud “oh no” lol.

(Seriously though I do like the Easter event just Zipper can be creepy. Though that fits for Halloween at the same time I suppose. Neat event idea though staff!)


----------



## daringred_

i'm gonna be level with you. that second one? absolute bananas.


----------



## Aurita

daringred_ said:


> i'm gonna be level with you. that second one? absolute bananas.


I’ve been trying to crack this one for so long omg


----------



## grah

i am so stressed


----------



## Cosmic-chan

An egg hunt huh? Yeah I'm not gonna be good at this at all


----------



## Nefarious

_No thoughts, head empty._

Though I do like puzzles and a good challenge, so hopefully I can figure them all out at some point.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Do all of them work on mobile? Do you have to have your phone turned a specific way?? The egg/link is going to show up on the top of the page, right?
This is the first egg hunt I’ve been here for, so I don’t know how to do this...


----------



## daringred_

Aurita said:


> I’ve been trying to crack this one for so long omg



it's _bananas_. if you're new(er), your chances of getting it are drastically low imo. i only got it through a combination of luck and trial and error.


----------



## Chris

ForeverSoaring said:


> Do all of them work on mobile? Do you have to have your phone turned a specific way?? The egg/link is going to show up on the top of the page, right?
> This is the first egg hunt I’ve been here for, so I don’t know how to do this...


All of the clues will show up on mobile, but some may be displayed slightly differently from their desktop counterparts.


----------



## Aurita

daringred_ said:


> it's _bananas_. if you're new(er), your chances of getting it are drastically low imo. i only got it through a combination of luck and trial and error.


i’m pretty new-ish, so I will be trying this one through a lot of trial and error  props to you for getting it!!


----------



## KittenNoir

*Reads the new part two post wow this sounds like so much fun * still haven't found any eggs haha I am going insane


----------



## Maiana

True pain is knowing what the clue means, but not knowing where to find the egg or how to get there.


----------



## KittenNoir

I got an egg omg yessssssssss haha scratch that last post.


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> Is this good screaming or bad screaming?
> 
> _Fun fact, the English translation of the word "vrisnem" is "scream"! _



right now, it’s good because i just solved the third one zjsnjsnzjz. but in 5 mins? who knows


----------



## Snowesque

I'm going to feel so silly when the puzzle answers are posted. 
Hoping for at least a Cobweb or Zombie egg!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I was all set to complain about this whole thing, but I somehow found all of the first four eggs, so... Yeah, can't complain, actually. ^o^;>


----------



## Dio

got 3 eggs but the puzzle one is killing me. Can't wait to stay up till 1AM for this


----------



## daringred_

new question: do the clues tell us where the eggs are or what they look like *and *where they are? because i genuinely can't tell if i'm blind or stupid at this point.


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, still can’t find the first egg and it has me like,


----------



## xara

my brain trying to solve the first two:


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> new question: do the clues tell us where the eggs are or what they look like *and *where they are? because i genuinely can't tell if i'm blind or stupid at this point.


The clues only give you an idea of where to go. The form they'll take once you get there is a surprise, so make sure your investigations are thorough!


----------



## Mr_Persona

this is just sad. I don't know what to do anymore. I thought up ideas, but it makes no sense to be on forums. Like nowhere to start anymore. Riddles are too hard for me now. I just want one egg collectible, but to work for it is a nightmare.


----------



## mogyay

hello, i am starting an egg 2 emotional support group, everyone is welcome


----------



## Maiana

Mr_Persona said:


> this is just sad. I don't know what to do anymore. I thought up ideas, but it makes no sense to be on forums. Like nowhere to start anymore. Riddles are too hard for me now. I just want one egg collectible, but to work for it is a nightmare.


Don't worry, you're not alone lmaoooo
Hopefully the clues get a little easier & we can earn some eggs :>


----------



## grah

mogyay said:


> hello, i am starting an egg 2 emotional support group, everyone is welcome


pls, just tell me everything is going to be okay


----------



## Giddy

Never really good at these, but I'll try my best and try and thorough through everything.


----------



## Mick

allybishop said:


> pls, just tell me everything is going to be okay



We're doomed.


----------



## duckykate

omg im so excited


----------



## daringred_

definitely think i'm gonna have to call it quits with the first and last ones. pretty confident that they're eggs but i can't see any of those anywhere on the pages and i don't know what else the answers could possibly be rip. here's to being frustrated for the rest of eternity


----------



## Azrael

Grrr. I feel like I know the answer to the first one but I can't find the egg!


----------



## xara

we’re all just staring at #1 and #2 like 👁👁


----------



## Mr_Persona

Another question. When they mean located in threads, does that mean ANY thread in any place?


----------



## Sara?

I found two out of four for the moment .... dont even ask me how i did it cause i am amazed at the actual results my self. Gonna press on some omega-brain a bit more and with a tat of luck i might get the other to and be ready for when the next batch of eggs come out


----------



## JellyBeans

Azrael said:


> Grrr. I feel like I know the answer to the first one but I can't find the egg!


me too!! i think i'm right but i could be wayyy off


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Another question. When they mean located in threads, does that mean ANY thread in any place?


They can be anywhere on the forum.


----------



## oak

More clues are coming and I've still only figured one out so far


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> They can be anywhere on the forum.


and on certain pages in thread?


----------



## mogyay

mogyay said:


> hello, i am starting an egg 2 emotional support group, everyone is welcome



i am no longer a member of my own support group and i couldn't' be happier ;___;


----------



## Mick

mogyay said:


> i am no longer a member of my own support group and i couldn't' be happier ;___;



You traitor. 
(congratulations though)


----------



## Rosch

This hurts my brain.


----------



## daringred_

looking at the clues for the last easter egg hunt and if the answers to the rest of these are anything like those that's just... ridiculous, honestly, and i _really _hope they're not. especially for new(er) members.


----------



## Giddy

I've got one, but have no idea which one it is XD 
Good luck everyone~


----------



## Lavamaize

Finally got Puzzle 2!


----------



## Sara?

okey now I feel ecstatic cause i found the 3 out of 4 eggs for the moment, my brains feel like they want to explode but at least even if they do it pays of and it could also give my living room a new nice and realistic halloween decoration


----------



## itsmxuse

I feel like I’m going insane trying to figure this all out. Idk how people are getting these so easy


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> and on certain pages in thread?


As above, they can be anywhere on the forum. We cannot be more specific than this. 



daringred_ said:


> looking at the clues for the last easter egg hunt and if the answers to the rest of these are anything like those that's just... ridiculous, honestly, and i _really _hope they're not. especially for new(er) members.


As stated previously, we took into account that there are a lot of new members this year.


----------



## Sara?

itsmxuse said:


> I feel like I’m going insane trying to figure this all out. Idk how people are getting these so easy




nah nah not easy hahahaha im in the same boat with you    i though i was going insane but i took a deep breath read the clue slowly and then started exploring A LOT ! hahahah, you can do it, i know it and i believe


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> As above, they can be anywhere on the forum. We cannot be more specific than this.
> 
> 
> As stated previously, we took into account that there are a lot of new members this year.



i know, i'm just wondering how much because, as a new(er) member, i wouldn't have even gotten the second one without the extensive researching/trawling i did. (or the trial and error.)


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa! Batch two is a-go!


----------



## Sara?

One question: *EEG* number *2* which says puzzle and the like the clue for the puzzle. 

When it says Puzzle we have to figure out the the code to be able to write it down or is there also like a place in TBT where we can find the EGG so to say and selected instead of actually writing down the code? My question is basically to know if the EGG sats puzzle we have to 100% figure out the code to be able to write it down or we can find it. 

TY!


----------



## oak

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa! Batch two is a-go!


Ya dang evil bunny!


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> One question: *EEG* number *2* which says puzzle and the like the clue for the puzzle.
> 
> When it says Puzzle we have to figure out the the code to be able to write it down or is there also like a place in TBT where we can find the EGG so to say and selected instead of actually writing down the code? My question is basically to know if the EGG sats puzzle we have to 100% figure out the code to be able to write it down or we can find it.
> 
> TY!


Puzzles require you to figure out the answer yourself. It is not written down anywhere.


----------



## JellyBeans

okay once of these new ones is nice but the others... think i've gotta sleep at last haha


----------



## nightxshift

Mr_Persona said:


> this is just sad. I don't know what to do anymore. I thought up ideas, but it makes no sense to be on forums. Like nowhere to start anymore. Riddles are too hard for me now. I just want one egg collectible, but to work for it is a nightmare.


Oof same. I’ve been looking around the forum and I still have no idea what I’m looking for. Riddles don’t make sense to me either. This is like house of nightmares loll


----------



## daringred_

i think i'm just going to accept that i'm stupid and say bye to those egg collectibles because these new ones are even worse than the others T-T


----------



## Sara?

OMG! already more and i did not even figure number two yet


----------



## Mr_Persona

nightxshift said:


> Oof same. I’ve been looking around the forum and I still have no idea what I’m looking for. Riddles don’t make sense to me either. This is like house of nightmares loll


Yeah to me its impossible


----------



## Dunquixote

i’m still struggling to find one ><


----------



## John Wick

None of those clues make any sense to me, so I'm out.


----------



## daringred_

Mr_Persona said:


> Yeah to me its impossible



i think what's really getting me is not knowing what the eggs look like. how are you supposed to find something you don't know the appearance of? unless it's really that obvious and i'm inordinately wrong in my answers, i just don't see how.


----------



## Mr_Persona

daringred_ said:


> i think what's really getting me is not knowing what the eggs look like. how are you supposed to find something you don't know the appearance of? unless it's really that obvious and i'm inordinately wrong in my answers, i just don't see how.


same


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> i think what's really getting me is not knowing what the eggs look like. how are you supposed to find something you don't know the appearance of? unless it's really that obvious and i'm inordinately wrong in my answers, i just don't see how.


All we can say to that is that you'll know it when you see it. If you don't see the answer, you're most likely looking in the wrong place.


----------



## LambdaDelta

daringred_ said:


> i think what's really getting me is not knowing what the eggs look like. how are you supposed to find something you don't know the appearance of? unless it's really that obvious and i'm inordinately wrong in my answers, i just don't see how.


they stand out pretty well, when you do find one


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mr_Persona said:


> same


I got an egg. Do I put down in the code? or I don't need to because it said its invalid


----------



## Livia

I found one!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

LambdaDelta said:


> they stand out pretty well, when you do find one


good because I don't have good eyes when looking on screens xD


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> I got an egg. Do I put down in the code? or I don't need to because it said its invalid


You only need to enter a code if the egg is marked as a "*Puzzle*" in the *Type *column of the table.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> You only need to enter a code if the egg is marked as a "*Puzzle*" in the *Type *column of the table.


Ah okay, then I don't need to. That part was a little confusing for me


----------



## daringred_

i guess i'm just stupid then. i wish there was, like, an alternate way to earn eggs for all the ""idiots"" in the audience. maybe something to consider for next year. riddles are usually right up my alley but since these seem to require specific knowledge of this forum, i'm at a total loss now. maybe future clues will be easier/more obvious but i guess i'll have to wait and see. good luck to everyone else in the mean time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Behold my beautiful moonlight egg. I've got what I wanted from this hunt. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> i guess i'm just stupid then. i wish there was, like, an alternate way to earn eggs for all the ""idiots"" in the audience. maybe something to consider for next year. riddles are usually right up my alley but since these seem to require specific knowledge of this forum, i'm at a total loss now. maybe future clues will be easier/more obvious but i guess i'll have to wait and see. good luck to everyone else in the mean time.


We did include an alternative event to the egg hunt. That was the whole point in Part 1 of our Halloween event over in The Woods.


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> We did include an alternative event to the egg hunt. That was the whole point in Part 1 of our Halloween event over in The Woods.



really? did i miss it? i thought i only saw candy and other halloween-themed collectibles as the prizes for those?


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> really? did i miss it? i thought i only saw candy and other halloween-themed collectibles as the prizes for those?


They were for different collectibles, but their whole purpose for being was an alternative to the hunt so that people who are not good at puzzles would not be left out entirely.


----------



## IonicKarma




----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> They were for different collectibles, but their whole purpose for being was an alternative to the hunt so that people who are not good at puzzles would not be left out entirely.



hm, i suppose, but as someone who's more interested in the eggs but is sucking majorly at the riddles, i meant more of an alternative to earning those collectibles. still, i understand i'm probably a massive minority and don't expect events or staff to cater to me specifically. just a bit bummed i guess, especially since a lot of people seem to be breezing through it. regardless, i appreciate you taking the time to put events together at all. the last thing i want to do is come off as some ungrateful entitled brat.


----------



## Mars Adept

Vrisnem said:


> They were for different collectibles, but their whole purpose for being was an alternative to the hunt so that people who are not good at puzzles would not be left out entirely.



But you didn’t mention the egg hunt at all before part 1 ended, so... no, it wasn’t an alternative for those who don’t like egg hunts.


----------



## Asarena

I don't understand the new set of clues at all


----------



## oak

daringred_ said:


> hm, i suppose, but as someone who's more interested in the eggs but is sucking majorly at the riddles, i meant more of an alternative to earning those collectibles. still, i understand i'm probably a massive minority and don't expect events or staff to cater to me specifically. just a bit bummed i guess, especially since a lot of people seem to be breezing through it. regardless, i appreciate you taking the time to put events together at all. the last thing i want to do is come off as some ungrateful entitled brat.


You have more eggs then me, don't be so hard on yourself! I've been finding it frustrating also but we still have a few days to keep trying  ☺


----------



## lana.

lana. said:


> im only suffering a lot with this


my mood has not changed


----------



## daringred_

oak said:


> You have more eggs then me, don't be so hard on yourself! I've been finding it frustrating also but we still have a few days to keep trying  ☺



i know, i just get frustrated too easily for my own good, especially when i'm failing at one of the few things i thought i was good at lmao.


----------



## Coach

Found 2 of the new batch fairly quickly, just gotta really concentrate and hope I understand some of the other clues! Of course, there is still plenty of time.


----------



## Giddy

We do have a few days to figure some out, I'm not good at it either, so looking randomally sometimes. We also have more clues and puzzles to look forward too! 
Found another, but kinda wish I knew which ones I can cross off XD


----------



## Coach

Giddy said:


> We do have a few days to figure some out, I'm not good at it either, so looking randomally sometimes. We also have more clues and puzzles to look forward too!
> Found another, but kinda wish I knew which ones I can cross off XD



If you visit the *Transactions log* it actually lets you know!


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> We do have a few days to figure some out, I'm not good at it either, so looking randomally sometimes. We also have more clues and puzzles to look forward too!
> Found another, but kinda wish I knew which ones I can cross off XD


You can see which eggs you have found in your *transaction log*.


----------



## John Wick

I can't believe I got two!


----------



## Giddy

Coach said:


> If you visit the *Transactions log* it actually lets you know!





Vrisnem said:


> You can see which eggs you have found in your *transaction log*.



Oh darn, so sorry, I'm so dumb XD I should have checked, thank you though! (Love the lantern btw!)


----------



## xara

nOT THE NEW CLUES BEING HARDER

i just need one (1) more egg,, for candy corn egg,,,


----------



## grayacnh

OMG IM SO LATE TO THIS time to get frustrated


----------



## deana

Coach said:


> If you visit the *Transactions log* it actually lets you know!





Vrisnem said:


> You can see which eggs you have found in your *transaction log*.



This information just saved my life, thank you     

I can now OFFICIALLY say I have found eggs 2,3, and 8


----------



## Asarena

I don't know if I'm stupid or what, but I don't even know where to start with the new clues... I might just pass on these ones. Hopefully the next set is easier.


----------



## Halloqueen

Egg 6 is proving to be a bit of a toughie for me.


----------



## Maiana

Give it up for Batch 3! Batch 3....?


----------



## Nefarious

I feel like I might be too blind for this. I_ think_ I understand the riddles, but not seeing anything. 👁


----------



## Jhine7

Welp, 0 for 8. Better luck next time. Good luck to everyone else participating


----------



## xara

solved #8!!!! i have enough for candy corn egg,,,,,,,,, 👁👁


----------



## oppimoo

happy halloween!!​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH MY GOD I NEED THE PURPLE EGG PLEASE


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

I have a few questions as I'm not really sure how to find them 
Will they be in a post for example? And if so will it always be the first post in the relevant thread? Or do we have to check every post in the thread to see if its there? Or will they appear in the sidebar or signature ?
This is my first Egg hunt and I did find one but I don't know if the others will appear the same or not. I hope these are questions that can be answered


----------



## amemome

ok i got the first 4 questions relatively easily and thought i'd be doing awesome but man... these next set of four questions are absolutely pounding my brain.


----------



## grayacnh

I can't believe I've managed to figure some out I'm so happy ^~^ the puzzle one was completely pot luck for me :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon

what do we even do I've spent 80% of my energy trying to figure out what exactly I'm looking for


----------



## Chris

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> I have a few questions as I'm not really sure how to find them
> Will they be in a post for example? And if so will it always be the first post in the relevant thread? Or do we have to check every post in the thread to see if its there? Or will they appear in the sidebar or signature ?
> This is my first Egg hunt and I did find one but I don't know if the others will appear the same or not. I hope these are questions that can be answered


They can be anywhere on the forum. We cannot provide a more specific answer than this.


----------



## Livia

The site glitched and gave me 2 eggs even though I only found 1. My transactions page says I found egg 7 twice


----------



## Chris

Livia said:


> The site glitched and gave me 2 eggs even though I only found 1. My transactions page says I found egg 7 twice


Thank you for your honesty. I have removed one of these eggs.


----------



## saucySheep

i don't get it 
where are the eggs hidden? :x


----------



## Ananas Dragon

<internal vrisneming>

*i never needed sleep anyway.*


----------



## Chris

saucySheep said:


> i don't get it
> where are the eggs hidden? :x


That's the whole point of the hunt: to find them! Good luck!


----------



## Halloqueen

Egg 666 is going to drive me insane over here. This is the toughest one so far, I'd say.


----------



## saucySheep

Vrisnem said:


> That's the whole point of the hunt: to find them! Good luck!


oof
yeah but where should i look is what i meant


----------



## Chris

saucySheep said:


> oof
> yeah but where should i look is what i meant


The clues will give you an idea as to where they are located. Beyond that no one can help you. Solve the riddles, find the eggs, and watch your weekend disappear in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Mick

Vrisnem said:


> The clues will give you an idea as to where they are located. Beyond that no one can help you. Solve the riddles, find the eggs, and watch your weekend disappear in the blink of an eye!



Oh man, it's disappearing so fast


----------



## Aniko

AHHH! I'm so excited, this looks so much fun and the eggs are super cute! Thanks for that event.


----------



## John Wick

I've found six!

OMG!


----------



## Peach_Jam

oof man I can't seem to find any :')


----------



## ReeBear

It’s past midnight and I’m cackling and manic over this, Woops. Found 3 ;w;


----------



## saucySheep

i'm not gonna find any lmfao


----------



## Sara?

Man, Egg number 7


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FOUND A EGG HURRAHHH


----------



## nightxshift

Wait do eggs disappear after the next batch is released?


----------



## saucySheep

either the clues just sort of suck or i'm really dumb


----------



## Chris

nightxshift said:


> Wait do eggs disappear after the next batch is released?


All of the eggs will be available until 10pm EST on November 2nd.


----------



## Asarena

A miracle has occurred. I found one of the four new eggs.
The funny thing is that I was trying to solve the clue for egg 7, but according to my transaction log the egg I found there was apparently egg 8. Not sure what that says about my clue solving ability... 
And I still don't get how clue 8 relates to that location. Definitely concerning


----------



## SarahSays

Asarena said:


> A miracle has occurred. I found one of the four new eggs.
> The funny thing is that I was trying to solve the clue for egg 7, but according to my transaction log the egg I found there was apparently egg 8. Not sure what that says about my clue solving ability...
> And I still don't get how clue 8 relates to that location. Definitely concerning


I also am thinking the same. I thought I found 7 but it is showing as 8 in my transaction log....hmmmmm


----------



## Asarena

Well, at least I'm not alone


----------



## deana

I have found two more eggs  I think I am getting the hang of this egg hunting thing.


----------



## Jhine7

Oh wow so random clicking does pay off! GOT ONE. 

Still no idea how #8 relates to the clue, but hopefully random clicking can pay off for at least 2 more!


----------



## Sara?

deanapants said:


> I have found two more eggs  I think I am getting the hang of this egg hunting thing.




I thought the same hahah now i feel like my luck has dried out hahah


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Asarena said:


> A miracle has occurred. I found one of the four new eggs.
> The funny thing is that I was trying to solve the clue for egg 7, but according to my transaction log the egg I found there was apparently egg 8. Not sure what that says about my clue solving ability...
> And I still don't get how clue 8 relates to that location. Definitely concerning


no way the same thing happened here lmaoooo 
I was looking for egg 7 and I found egg 8. strange


----------



## Jhine7

Andddd two minutes later... GOT TWO.

At least egg #7 wasn't random clicking, actually very easy once I thought about it.


----------



## John Wick

One more to go!


----------



## Miss Misty

Just want to jump in and say that I was looking for egg 7 and according to my log I found egg 7.


----------



## Jeremy

SarahSays said:


> I also am thinking the same. I thought I found 7 but it is showing as 8 in my transaction log....hmmmmm


Going forward, we'll check for (and remove) duplicates periodically.


----------



## Sara?

John Wick said:


> One more to go!



Amazing !!!  whisper me you secrets


----------



## Pintuition

Don’t give up, everyone! I found 2/4 of the eggs on accident. They’re out there!!

I’m stumped on the rest but not giving up!


----------



## Giddy

Pintuition said:


> Don’t give up, everyone! I found 2/4 of the eggs on accident. They’re out there!!
> 
> I’m stumped on the rest but not giving up!



Same here, I pretty much having to go random because these aren't my strong skills, but its still fun! Good luck everyone~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> Going forward, we'll check for (and remove) duplicates periodically.


Sir plz my dupe is all I’ve got


----------



## John Wick

Number six is driving me mad! ^_^


----------



## Sara?

John Wick said:


> Number six is driving me mad! ^_^



For me is 2, 5 and 6     

I though i was in right track with 5 but couldn't find a thing so guess i was not


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Where are the pictures

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

To get the eggs


----------



## daringred_

damn it, i really thought i had number 6 but i guess i overthought it.
also turns out an hour's break did not make the clues any clearer.


----------



## Aurita

John Wick said:


> Number six is driving me mad! ^_^


Same here >_> 5 & 6 have me really stumped


----------



## Rowbowkid800

IM SO CONFUSED DO I LOOK AROUND THE WEBSITE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dinosaurz

You don’t think I see zipper hiding there
he haunts my dreams


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> IM SO CONFUSED DO I LOOK AROUND THE WEBSITE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Yes. The eggs are hidden somewhere on the forum. They can be anywhere, and are quite obvious once you do spot them!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I don’t know where to start


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I don’t know where to start


Other than 'take a look around' there isn't any advice we can give you here I'm afraid! The clues are your hints.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vrisnem said:


> Other than 'take a look around' there isn't any advice we can give you here I'm afraid!


Pray to the god zipper t bunny to be merciful on your poor soul


----------



## Dunquixote

still having trouble finding one ><. i am so bad at this.


----------



## Asarena

I found the actual egg 7. It took me way too long to find where it was. I felt kind of dumb when I realized


----------



## Arckaniel

As this is my first egg hunt and wasn't really active on the website before, I have no idea what those clues means lol


----------



## daringred_

one and four are driving me absolute batturd bonkers because i'm 99% sure i know the answers to both but either i'm looking in completely the wrong place, somehow, or i'm completely egg-blind.


----------



## Pyoopi

I got 2 and I think 4. I might be better at puzzles than clues, lol.


----------



## SarahSays

Asarena said:


> I found the actual egg 7. It took me way too long to find where it was. I felt kind of dumb when I realized


Wait, omg I just found it too. DUH


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> one and four are driving me absolute batturd bonkers because i'm 99% sure i know the answers to both but either i'm looking in completely the wrong place, somehow, or i'm completely egg-blind.


If you can't see the answer then you are most likely looking in the wrong place. I'd suggest looking somewhere else!


----------



## deana

Pyoopi said:


> I got 2 and I think 4. I might be better at puzzles than clues, lol.


I feel like this too. I got the puzzle so much quicker than these other ones. I hope theres a puzzle in the next batch of eggs


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I suck at this


----------



## Chris

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I suck at this


You only just started. It's understand to not get it straight away. This is why we give users two days to figure it out. It is *meant* to be challenging.


----------



## Sara?

deanapants said:


> I feel like this too. I got the puzzle so much quicker than these other ones. I hope theres a puzzle in the next batch of eggs



No way i cant get the puzzle lol, dont know if i am doing something wrong hahaha


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> If you can't see the answer then you are most likely looking in the wrong place. I'd suggest looking somewhere else!



problem being i don't know where else to look. i've taken it literally, i've taken it non-literally. i've focused on "carmine party favor" and "in the sky" separately. i'm not familiar enough with the forum layout or relevant posts/topics to know where else clue four could be pointing to other than the obvious. call me stupid, because that's totally valid, but-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Yea boi I found another eggo! 4 more to go


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Okay this event makes zero sense to me


----------



## Rowlet28

I only got the eggs for 2 and 4 as of now. Here's hoping I can gather enough for a Moonlight egg by the time this ends.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I don’t understand how you find them


----------



## daringred_

okay, since i'm not allowed to ask how obvious the eggs are, let me ask something else.
do i or don't i need to have knowledge of prior tbt events to understand any of the clues?


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> okay, since i'm not allowed to ask how obvious the eggs are, let me ask something else.
> do i or don't i need to have knowledge of prior tbt events to understand any of the clues?


No. As previously stated, we have taken into account that newcomers are taking part in this event. You do not need prior TBT experience to find any of the eggs in this event. It may make them a little easier if you do have that knowledge, but not having it will not make it impossible to find them.


----------



## KittenNoir

Dunquixote said:


> still having trouble finding one ><. i am so bad at this.


I've only found one   I just keep reading the clues over and over again


----------



## oak

I was on my phone and not getting anywhere so I switched to a laptop & found 2 right away. Maybe I was missing them before cause of the smaller compacted screen.


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> No. As previously stated, we have taken into account that newcomers are taking part in this event. You do not need prior TBT experience to find any of the clues in this event. It may make them a little easier if you do have that knowledge, but not having it will not make it impossible to find them.



okay, thank you, so i can cross that lead off my list. 
slightly more risque question but i'll shoot anyway: *if* it's in a thread, can the thread be either dated before today (the 31st) or on a page that isn't the first?


----------



## Dunquixote

KittenNoir said:


> I've only found one   I just keep reading the clues over and over again



me too. I thought a few seemed easy but yeah nothing yet. i’m extremely frustrated but am stubborn and won’t give up.


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> okay, thank you, so i can cross that lead off my list.
> slightly more risque question but i'll shoot anyway: *if* it's in a thread, can the thread be either dated before today (the 31st) or on a page that isn't the first?


It can be anywhere.


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> I was on my phone and not getting anywhere so I switched to a laptop & found 2 right away. Maybe I was missing them before cause of the smaller compacted screen.



ty i will go on my slow computer. You have brought me some hope again


----------



## Jhine7

Found #4!

4, 7, 8... Well at least I have my first collectible if I fail the rest.


----------



## Pintuition

Dunquixote said:


> ty i will go on my slow computer. You have brought me some hope again


I found 3/4 of mine on my computer! It’s still possible on mobile, just a little harder!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

oak said:


> I was on my phone and not getting anywhere so I switched to a laptop & found 2 right away. Maybe I was missing them before cause of the smaller compacted screen.


Same here, I switched from mobile to computer and progress is steadily being made on these eggs. Just stuck on 3, 6 and 7


----------



## Nefarious

I am definitely better at the puzzles than the clues it seems. Took me within an hour to figure out Egg 2, but the rest of them were between 1-5 hours. My eyes do like to skip over things. 

_I haven't even done the Halloween event in NH yet because I'm going hard on this Easter hunt._ I might have to take a break. Just hoping I find 15 of them before all the Flick eggs disappear.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dunquixote said:


> ty i will go on my slow computer. You have brought me some hope again


Here's some more hope, too ^.^ don't give up!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I don't understand how this works. Does it not work on mobile?


----------



## daringred_

Vrisnem said:


> It can be anywhere.



okay so i'm going to take that as a yes, that does include threads dated up to and over a year ago.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Also do these gave to be solved in order?


----------



## Sara?

Milky star said:


> Also do these gave to be solved in order?



They dont have to be solved in order, i have some in the middle which i am still trying to figure out


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ngl I have a strong feeling I won't get many eggs because I'm a stupid newbie to tbt I might as well start gathering tbt bells and sell my soul to those because I won't be get enough for that awesome web egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

> Part 2 of our Halloween event has started, but an uninvited guest has already turned it into something far more terrifying. Our missing Easter egg hunt is now happening during Halloween! Do you have what it takes to participate in TBT's most challenging event series? Clues *wills* be added throughout the weekend and you'll have until Monday night at 10:00 PM EST to find as many eggs as you can. Click here to get started!


who wills this?


----------



## Skunk

I got egg 8 twice! I think I clicked too much on it or something~ Take away my duplicate please :'0


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I k n o w w h o t he long ear fellow is I just don't remember his name ;3;


----------



## Asarena

I had an epiphany. And I found egg 3


----------



## Dunquixote

Pintuition said:


> I found 3/4 of mine on my computer! It’s still possible on mobile, just a little harder!





LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's some more hope, too ^.^ don't give up!



Thanks so much everyone! That is very encouraging to hear . Gl everyone with getting the eggs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So...my answer goes in the redeem box?


----------



## Aurita

Milky star said:


> So...my answer goes in the redeem box?


Only if it’s a puzzle clue otherwise you gotta go look for it


----------



## Asarena

And then there were two...
"Domestic goddess caught red-handed." No clue.
"Small, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you." I thought I knew where this was. I was so confident. I was wrong.


----------



## Jhine7

I really can't believe I stared/came across #3 maybe a 1000 times.. and never once thought to click on it.


----------



## daringred_

Jhine7 said:


> I really can't believe I stared/came across #3 maybe a 1000 times.. and never once thought to click on it.



this doesn't fill me with hope.


----------



## John Wick

Seriously can't understand 6.
I thought I did.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tbt prize for sleep eyes?? What ???


----------



## Sara?

Asarena said:


> And then there were two...
> "Domestic goddess caught red-handed." No clue.
> "Small, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you." I thought I knew where this was. I was so confident. I was wrong.




SAME SAME !! plus number 2 hahaha i feel everyone got that one except me lol


----------



## daringred_

John Wick said:


> Seriously can't understand 6.
> I thought I did.



i genuinely thought i'd worked out six and honestly if it had been the answer i was ready to shake the riddle-writer's hand because it would've been So big brain. alas-


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ugh I think I need to be on the oc version I'm seeing nothing on mobile


----------



## Dinosaurz

Milky star said:


> Ugh I think I need to be on the oc version I'm seeing nothing on mobile


I’m on mobile and I can still find the eggs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m on mobile and I can still find the eggs


Oh. I'm just dumb then


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I found four of the eggs. But the other four get that “I” rating.

I’ve seen worse before. Even after the answers are revealed, they still show how sneaky the moderators can be. An easier question to answer than those very bad clues is “What is the name of Ronald McDonald’s talking dog?”


----------



## Dinosaurz

Milky star said:


> Oh. I'm just dumb then


Ouch I felt this one


----------



## Giddy

Sara? said:


> SAME SAME !! plus number 2 hahaha i feel everyone got that one except me lol



I am super bad with puzzles really, so I know the pain. A lot of it, has been thinking I know what it is and not actually finding anything XD


----------



## daringred_

this thread has only taught me one thing and it's that i'm dumber than horse radish.
which is why i'm going to keep looking.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> Ouch I felt this one


I don't wear to even look


----------



## skarmoury

the way i've joined multiple tbt egg hunts and am still dumb LMAO might as well have been born yesterday


----------



## Chris

We have had to remove several posts. Please do not ask about or describe what the answers look like.

This is the most that can be said about their appearance:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.


----------



## Pyoopi

Welp, found my third and I don't know how. I feel like I'm a drunk person bumbling around until I get something.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> We have had to remove several posts. Please do not describe what the answers look like.
> 
> This is the most that can be said about their appearance:


Dang were just trying to help each other out


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> Dang were just trying to help each other out


This is against the rules and can lead to disqualification from the event entirely. This is outlined in the original post.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> This is against the rules and can lead to disqualification from the event entirely. This is outlined in the original post.


Oh dang I hate to be disqualified  I blame @Local Wild Child vroom


----------



## Asarena

I found egg 6! I knew I had to be on the right track


----------



## daringred_

i'm on the verge of stress crying, lads. let's GO-


----------



## Sara?

Asarena said:


> I found egg 6! I knew I had to be on the right track



ahhhhh i want to know hahahaha


----------



## Cosmic-chan

daringred_ said:


> i'm on the verge of stress crying, lads. let's GO-


Same tbh


----------



## Asarena

Sara? said:


> ahhhhh i want to know hahahaha


I would tell you if I could  
But I have faith that you can find it yourself if you keep looking~


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Vrisnem said:


> Have more faith! They're meant to require some thought to figure out. If it were easy enough that everyone knew the answer as soon as they read it then there would be no point! You have until Monday night EST to find them so don't feel bad that you haven't found any in the first 45 minutes.



Actually uh, I wouldn't mind that at all  . Btw, potentially dumb question but are they all found on this website exclusively? Can any be found on the Discord/ other places?


----------



## Rowbowkid800

OMG I found a egg but it won’t let me redeem it


----------



## Cheremtasy

I was stuck with one egg for a while but found 3 more within the past 10 mins or so! Figuring these out is really fun, though it also requires using all my brain power and I don't have much LOL


----------



## kikotoot

Seeing all these people getting smart and finding more eggs and then there's me who has found a nice plateau to sit on that the fates won't let me leave   

It's been really fun so far! my favourite clues were 7 and 3, but 1 and 4 were also pretty nice (I'm ofc biased cuz those are the ones I've found )


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whee! I have just unveiled batch three!


----------



## daringred_

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whee! I have just unveiled batch three!



i'm going to physically fight you in an abandoned chuck e. cheese, sir-


----------



## Sara?

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whee! I have just unveiled batch three!


 

More    and i am still 3 behind from the last two batches

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2020

Great another puzzle that i won't get


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

AAAAY one found almost immediately!


----------



## kikotoot

When you find an egg by accident 

I'm sorry, fates, for saying you're keeping me on a plateau. Clearly you want me to succeed, I'll try harder


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I wish I could ask for help I only found one


----------



## Asarena

Well, I'm lost again


----------



## Ace Marvel

I found one! I'm so proud of myself, it only took me 30 minutes!


----------



## Livia

I’ve been looking for 3 hours and I only have 1. I don’t understand how everyone else is finding them


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Same


----------



## Arckaniel

I'll try this later on my laptop, using mobile is quite hard, I kinda feel like I know the answers to the clues but I don't know where I should look tho lol


----------



## John Wick

Gave up on egg 6.

Maybe I can't see certain things on a mobile.


----------



## xara

oof i have a question which uh,, probably can’t be answered but i’ll try anyways

for the ones that can be found in threads, will only threads created by staff or npc characters be used or could an egg be in a regular member’s thread (for example, one of my threads)?


----------



## Arckaniel

not me finding an egg by accident lmaooo idk what egg # is that from tho guess I gotta go look at the clues and match it up


----------



## daringred_

i've done pretty much everything apart from trawl through every page of every thread on every front page and only turned up one additional egg i'm-


----------



## Chris

John Wick said:


> Gave up on egg 6.
> 
> Maybe I can't see certain things on a mobile.


All eggs *can* be found on mobile, however positioning of some may be different from their desktop counterpants. 



xara said:


> oof i have a question which uh,, probably can’t be answered but i’ll try anyways
> 
> for the ones that can be found in threads, will only threads created by staff or npc characters be used or could an egg be in a regular member’s thread (for example, one of my threads)?


The eggs can be found anywhere on the forum; there are no restrictions.


----------



## Aurita

\


Arckaniel said:


> not me finding an egg by accident lmaooo idk what egg # is that from tho guess I gotta go look at the clues and match it up


check the transactions log, it tells you the egg #! that's how i found one of mine out >_>


----------



## Asarena

I tried so many answers for the new puzzle. They were all wrong.


----------



## Hikari

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I wish I could ask for help I only found one



ive found none, so you're doing better than me at least lmao


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> The eggs can be found anywhere on the forum; there are no restrictions.



oh god lmao


----------



## lana.

this is is beautifully put together. i actually love it, its super fun once i got over how intimidating it was


----------



## Arckaniel

Thanks! I figured it out now lol


----------



## daringred_

honestly the vagueness on top of the already incredibly difficult riddles, which aren't everyone's forte to begin with, is a bit much for me ngl


----------



## Sara?

lana. said:


> this is is beautifully put together. i actually love it, its super fun once i got over how intimidating it was




I still feel intimidated hahaha and also drawn to it (also they won't let me sleep )  i feel like i need to answer these and now


----------



## deana

Asarena said:


> I tried so many answers for the new puzzle. They were all wrong.



I got the new puzzle 

Can confirm I am a puzzle pro and clueless at clues


----------



## Sara?

deanapants said:


> I got the new puzzle
> 
> Can confirm I am a puzzle pro and clueless at clues



I cant even do puzzle 2 !!!! which should be and is probably super easy


----------



## xara

god i think i might know what #12 is referring to but i literally,, cannot find it lmao


----------



## Mick

Oh boy, these hints. It's way too late to be awake but I am too invested


----------



## Hikari

im hoping someone will be selling a candy corn egg after this cause i doubt im gonna get 3 eggs at this rate lol 

maybe i'll be able to spot some tomorrow?? im in big dummy mode right now smh


----------



## KittenNoir

Yay finally 3 eggs omg this is making me sick just staring at the screen


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I got some but I don't remember which ones I've already found lol


----------



## Oblivia

The advice I would give to anyone having trouble is to take an hour (or 5!) away from the forum and come back with a clear head. Even sleeping on it can help loads when it comes to clarity and gaining a renewed sense of vigor to keep hunting. 

Please remember that this is all for fun, and while it can be frustrating at times, the eggs aren't going anywhere and you'll all have plenty of time to search. Let's all try to stay positive and keep things in perspective. If the clues were all absurdly easy there'd be no payoff for finding them.


----------



## kikotoot

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I got some but I don't remember which ones I've already found lol



If you check your notifications or transaction log, the first number in every item that resulted in you earning an egg, is the number egg you earned


----------



## lieryl

i’m in physical pain :,D


----------



## TykiButterfree

First batch of clues 3, second batch 2, third batch 0. And the rest of the clues will show up when I am at work. Yay...


----------



## Asarena

Found eggs 9 and 10. Also, I'm proud of myself with egg 10 because as soon as the general meaning of the clue clicked I also identified the exact location that it would probably be at

Just 1 more egg to get the cobweb egg


----------



## Maiana

This really does get to your head tbh
I understand some of the clues to the fullest, and I know I'm right as to what it's referring to- 

i just can't find the page


----------



## Mikaiah

welp, got 2 of the eggs at least, lol...
chasing a dream for the rest, but don't know how I feel about going through 100s of threads >_>


----------



## daringred_

Mikaiah said:


> welp, got 2 of the eggs at least, lol...
> chasing a dream for the rest, but don't know how I feel about going through 100s of threads >_>



i can tell you right now it's the polar opposite of fun. how do i know? because it's the strategy i've been using for the last hour-ish.


----------



## Mikaiah

daringred_ said:


> i can tell you right now it's the polar opposite of fun. how do i know? because it's the strategy i've been using for the last hour-ish.


it doesn't help that i looked through the [censored] thread like 5 times before seeing the very obvious egg >_>
i suck, lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I feel stupid. I don't see any eggs or anything


----------



## Heyden

Now who's making limericks


----------



## John Wick

I feel I know some answers but the eggs aren't there.


----------



## Sara?

John Wick said:


> I feel I know some answers but the eggs aren't there.



I feel the same


----------



## Rosch

Man, it sucks to not have familiarity of the forum...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Man, I never have enough confidence in myself lol I’ve found 5 after thinking things over


----------



## Lavamaize

Question: If a clue is refering to a topic of a  thread/a thread, will it be a specific thread that the clue is reffering to that is different from the others? 

Example, if you think a clue is refering to the word feather, would the clue require you to sift through many threads containing that word, or would it be a  more specific thread that the clue will direcly refer too. (Sorry if this is a bit unclear).


----------



## Dunquixote

I found one now that I'm on my computer.  Much better than one, but still a bit bummed. I was hoping to be able to get a couple of the new collectibles too. For now, I'll lower it to one I guess..


----------



## Zane

I covet that Flick egg more by the hour but the odds of me getting 15 of these is...  not good...... 👁 👁


----------



## Jeremy

Lavamaize said:


> Question: If a clue is refering to a topic of a  thread/a thread, will it be a specific thread that the clue is reffering to that is different from the others?
> 
> Example, if you think a clue is refering to the word feather, would the clue require you to sift through many threads containing that word, or would it be a  more specific thread that the clue will direcly refer too. (Sorry if this is a bit unclear).



The clues point to a specific location and that location can be anywhere on the forum.

If anyone is unsure about how the clues usually work, I would suggest taking a look at the answers from previous years. For example, here is 2017's thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbts-fifth-annual-easter-egg-hunt.414419/

By the way everyone, don't forget that the next batch will be posted at EST instead of EDT. Daylight savings time ends in America tonight, so if you're somewhere where it already ended, don't forget to take that into consideration if you're waiting for the clues to be added in tomorrow morning's round.


----------



## skarmoury

WOOHOO 6 eggs finally!!!!! Snagged a moonlight egg <333
Still gonna try for the other clues eventually but this little success will do for today! I need to get back to work/studies jkfsldf


----------



## Foreverfox

skarmoury said:


> WOOHOO 6 eggs finally!!!!! Snagged a moonlight egg <333
> Still gonna try for the other clues eventually but this little success will do for today! I need to get back to work/studies jkfsldf


Nice! That's the one I want too lol


----------



## skarmoury

Foreverfox said:


> Nice! That's the one I want too lol


good luck!! you can do it  ❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I haven't found a single egg. I give up. I don't even know what to look for tbh


----------



## IonicKarma

current mood


----------



## John Wick

skarmoury said:


> WOOHOO 6 eggs finally!!!!! Snagged a moonlight egg <333
> Still gonna try for the other clues eventually but this little success will do for today! I need to get back to work/studies jkfsldf


I might just get that one too.

I can't find anymore eggs, and the moonlight one looks the best!


----------



## Nefarious

Hmm, I don't know if I should settle for the Moonlight egg or try and hope for 8 more eggs later for the Flick egg. I love them both, but there's no way in hell am I getting 21 correct answers.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

skarmoury said:


> WOOHOO 6 eggs finally!!!!! Snagged a moonlight egg <333
> Still gonna try for the other clues eventually but this little success will do for today! I need to get back to work/studies jkfsldf


Ditto. It’s my favorite of the bunch! I had to put a bunch of thinking juice towards it tho lol


----------



## Sara?

NefariousKing said:


> Hmm, I don't know if I should settle for the Moonlight egg or try and hope for 8 more eggs later for the Flick egg. I love them both, but there's no way in hell am I getting 21 correct answers.



 There is still time to try on , u never know


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This event irritates me and only makes feel dumber by the second. WHERE ARE THESE EGGS?????????????????????????????


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Is it fair to ask if eggs will only appear in the first post of a thread? I've never done this event so I don't know if you really have search through every post in the thread you suspect has an answer.


----------



## Nefarious

Sara? said:


> There is still time to try on , u never know



True. It's just limited stock making me anxious I think. Unlike Celeste during the fair last month, there won't be any restocks (I'm assuming). I'll wait it out for the next two batches.


----------



## skarmoury

Good luck to everyone! Hope the eggs you dream of having will come to you eventually!!
And yes the moonmoon egg is so pretty   kudos to the artist (apparently it was thunder) who made it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Not a single egg I haven't found one and stocks are going to get low. I'm getting more anxiety by the second,, I'mma just have to stay up all night searching every page of this entire forum to find the eggs 👁 👁


----------



## skarmoury

NefariousKing said:


> True. It's just limited stock making me anxious I think. Unlike Celeste during the fair last month, there won't be any restocks (I'm assuming). I'll wait it out for the next two batches.


oh they usually have egg restocks for the less expensive eggs afaik! so i dont think there's need to worry about it  (pls dont take my word for it but that's what i remember from previous hunts)


----------



## Asarena

I still need eggs 5, 11, and 12, but I can't think of where 5 and 12 could be that I haven't already checked. And for 11, I tried all the answers I could think of. I'm just taking a break until tomorrow. Hopefully I can get the last egg I need for my cobweb egg then~


----------



## deana

I was gonna take a break and then I found 1 more and the adrenaline rush is unreal


----------



## samsquared

I really want the cobweb egg but i'm having more trouble than expected with these eggs. I might just cash out on another egg & chill out on the hunt


----------



## Lavamaize

Milky star said:


> Not a single egg I haven't found one and stocks are going to get low. I'm getting more anxiety by the second,, I'mma just have to stay up all night searching every page of this entire forum to find the eggs 👁 👁



I would reccomend getting some rest like Oblivia said. While it may sound like an unnecessary suggestion, trust me it will do wonders. Once you are rested it will be easier to get a fresh start with new ideas, and some of the stress and tension will also be gone allowing you to think more clearly.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Lavamaize said:


> I would reccomend getting some rest like Oblivia said. While it may sound like an unnecessary suggestion, trust me it will do wonders. Once you are rested it will be easier to get a fresh start with new ideas, and some of the stress and tension will also be gone allowing you to think more clearly.


Sleep is for the weak I need to keep looking the cobweb egg will disappear I need to keep lookin ggg I MUST I NEED THY EGG


----------



## Nefarious

skarmoury said:


> oh they usually have egg restocks for the less expensive eggs afaik! so i dont think there's need to worry about it  (pls dont take my word for it but that's what i remember from previous hunts)



Thank you! At least it eases the fear a bit. Hope the staff can confirm if they're open to doing that this time around as well. The Moonlight egg is gorgeous and no doubt will fly off the shelves as soon as more people hit 6 eggs.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I've only found three and I'm ready to sleep for a week. (that said, I love this )


----------



## Stella-Io

I FOUND ONE AAAAAAH

I would love the moonlit egg but I'm trash at this event, this was actually my third attempt to find that egg. I had the right idea but looked in the wrong places at first.

Edit: found 2


----------



## Dunquixote

Milky star said:


> Not a single egg I haven't found one and stocks are going to get low. I'm getting more anxiety by the second,, I'mma just have to stay up all night searching every page of this entire forum to find the eggs 👁 👁



I found one egg which I'm happy about but it's not enough for the two eggs I'm interested.  I at one point was thinking I could get the cobweb, moon and golden one, but yeah I'm panicking like you.  I am terrible at puzzles and guessing and searching. I checked so many threads :/ not sure if to check all 400 pages or just the 1st or last page. @.@ yeah, a break might help...


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, is search not being disabled intentional?

since, you know. you usually turn that off during the egg hunts

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



skarmoury said:


> oh they usually have egg restocks for the less expensive eggs afaik! so i dont think there's need to worry about it  (pls dont take my word for it but that's what i remember from previous hunts)


last egg hunt iirc had restocks of all the eggs, sans golden. which is always first person to find all the eggs only


----------



## Sara?

I say enough   ! its been hours since i found one of those sneaky Eggs, I even found a fake one , so I have decided to go to bed FINALLY and sleep if off to try better luck tomorrow. Good luck to those who are still trying and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dunquixote said:


> I found one egg which I'm happy about but it's not enough for the two eggs I'm interested.  I at one point was thinking I could get the cobweb, moon and golden one, but yeah I'm panicking like you.  I am terrible at puzzles and guessing and searching. I checked so many threads :/ not sure if to check all 400 pages or just the 1st or last page. @.@ yeah, a break might help...


I've been doing literal research on TBT prizes just to crack the code of one puzzle and I have been looking all over this forum and I found nothing!!! I'm stressing out,, I feel I won't get any eggs this time around and I'm scared,,


----------



## LambdaDelta

sometimes, I think my (unintentionally) skipping what would've been my first egg hunt was a swell idea


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> I found one egg which I'm happy about but it's not enough for the two eggs I'm interested.  I at one point was thinking I could get the cobweb, moon and golden one, but yeah I'm panicking like you.  I am terrible at puzzles and guessing and searching. I checked so many threads :/ not sure if to check all 400 pages or just the 1st or last page. @.@ yeah, a break might help...



Unfortunately the golden one is if you get all the clues and there's only one. So if you do get the golden eggs, you won't be able to buy any of the other eggs with the currency.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sharksheep said:


> Unfortunately the golden one is if you get all the clues and there's only one. So if you do get the golden eggs, you won't be able to buy any of the other eggs with the currency.



Ah I see. Thanks for letting me know; I appreciate it . I had no idea about it since this is my first egg hunt.


----------



## Stella-Io

How do you check to see what eggs you've found already?

In years past there was a way but I forgot how.


----------



## Nefarious

Stella-Io said:


> How do you check to see what eggs you've found already?
> 
> In years past there was a way but I forgot how.



The transaction page will tell you which eggs you've found.


----------



## Lavamaize

Stella-Io said:


> How do you check to see what eggs you've found already?
> 
> In years past there was a way but I forgot how.



Under the Shop button there should be a transaction tab. If you click on that it will show you!


----------



## CasualWheezer

I've only found two eggs so far and it was pretty much an accident  I've been trying to find out where or what the puzzles are for literally the rest of the eggs but I've got nothing with that.


----------



## Stella-Io

NefariousKing said:


> The transaction page will tell you which eggs you've found.





Lavamaize said:


> Under the Shop button there should be a transaction tab. If you click on that it will show you!
> View attachment 330922



Omg I'm so dumb I was looking at the other words and not the words in front of my face wow

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I haven't found a single one yet. I think I'm just stupid af


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I got one by guessing one of the puzzles and redeeming the code, but I have no idea how to get the rest, since this the first egg hunt I'm participating in, but it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Stella-Io

Two more... I just need two more eggs to get what I want.


----------



## John Wick

Stella-Io said:


> Two more... I just need two more eggs to get what I want.


Are we able to donate eggs?

I would give you my two as I bought what I wanted already.


----------



## Stella-Io

John Wick said:


> Are we able to donate eggs?
> 
> I would give you my two as I bought what I wanted already.



Nope, event currency is not transferable, that would make things too easy for others+easy to farm event currency between accounts and a side account that isn't allowed. But that's a nice offer thou!


----------



## John Wick

Stella-Io said:


> Nope, event currency is not transferable, that would make things too easy for others+easy to farm event currency between accounts and a side account that isn't allowed. But that's a nice offer thou!


No worries! That's understandable.


----------



## MapleSilver

Having way more trouble with these clues than past years. Especially frustrating are the ones where you have an _idea _of where to look but can't find the specific place. 

As long as I manage to find 10 eggs, I'll be happy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I've never done an egg hunt. I dislike them already


----------



## absol

how do some people find eggs on accident omg what


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My head hurts I still can't find anything omgg


----------



## MapleSilver

absol said:


> how do some people find eggs on accident omg what


Last year I found an egg, but it was for a completely different clue than the one I was looking for. Not sure whether that means I'm so good I can find eggs without trying, or that I'm so bad my attempt to look for one clue led me so far astray that I stumbled into another by accident.


----------



## deana

MapleSilver said:


> Last year I found an egg, but it was for a completely different clue than the one I was looking for. Not sure whether that means I'm so good I can find eggs without trying, or that I'm so bad my attempt to look for one clue led me so far astray that I stumbled into another by accident.



It means you are good at finding places that are good egg hiding spots I suppose. This makes more sense to me than people who have seemingly just stumbled in to an egg    I wouldn't have found any of the eggs I've managed to find by just browsing the forums as I normally do.


----------



## Chris

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Is it fair to ask if eggs will only appear in the first post of a thread? I've never done this event so I don't know if you really have search through every post in the thread you suspect has an answer.


The eggs can be anywhere on the forum. We cannot be more specific than this.



NefariousKing said:


> True. It's just limited stock making me anxious I think. Unlike Celeste during the fair last month, there won't be any restocks (I'm assuming). I'll wait it out for the next two batches.


We won't restock infinitely, but if stock runs out partway through an event then of course we will add more. The exception to that is the golden egg - of which there is only one per year.



Kuriboh said:


> I got one by guessing one of the puzzles and redeeming the code, but I have no idea how to get the rest, since this the first egg hunt I'm participating in, but it's driving me nuts.


Don't let it being your first psyche you out. I found every single in the egg in the first/only egg hunt I took part in.



Milky star said:


> My head hurts I still can't find anything omgg


You should get some rest, Milky. Cognitive performance is lower when you are tired. You'll likely have more luck after getting some sleep than if you were to persevere just now.


----------



## Aniko

MapleSilver said:


> Having way more trouble with these clues than past years. Especially frustrating are the ones where you have an _idea _of where to look but can't find the specific place.
> 
> As long as I manage to find 10 eggs, I'll be happy.



Same. I think I know where it is but it's not there. Drive me nuts.


----------



## absol

ok nvm my last post I just managed to stumble upon an egg on accident

best part is I still don't get the clue  lol at least I don't have to figure it out now


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> The eggs can be anywhere on the forum. We cannot be more specific than this.
> 
> 
> We won't restock infinitely, but if stock runs out partway through an event then of course we will add more. The exception to that is the golden egg - of which there is only one per year.
> 
> 
> Don't let it being your first psyche you out. I found every single in the egg in the first/only egg hunt I took part in.
> 
> 
> You should get some rest, Milky. Cognitive performance is lower when you are tired. You'll likely have more luck after getting some sleep than if you were to persevere just now.


Hmm alright Vris I'll sleep only because you're right


----------



## Wickel

I got  my Moonlight egg! It's so beautiful 
I will continue to hunt, hopefully to get the zombie egg as well


----------



## Midoriya

I was about to post here saying I couldn’t find a sixth egg from any of the remaining ones, and I looked for the longest time for one.  Finally had a random idea/hunch that just jumped into my head and it turns out I was right.  Now I have the Moonlight egg I wanted.


----------



## JellyBeans

just need two more to get that moonlight egg and i'll be happy   turns out sleeping on it really does help.. got the idea for one of the clues just as i was falling asleep aha thank god i remembered


----------



## Dinozzy

Found 3 eggs in an hour or two, but I gotta end it now. Timezone differences (clues releases late tonight) + work makes it difficult to continue on the hunt. 

Thanks for organising this, it made my brain hurt real hard. Good luck to the others in finding the rest of the eggs!


----------



## Arckaniel

sksksksksk I knew egg 1 is connected to that, i just didn't know where to look and finally found it, welp 2 eggs down, i really want the flick egg but i highly doubt i'll get more than 3 at this rate so i'll settle with at least 3 eggs just for the candycorn egg lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

i found another one wth lol i guess sleep is all i needed, welp at least candycorn egg is secured... hoping i could find more and maybe even be able to answer the puzzle, i have no clue i tried all the answers i can think of but all are wrong welp


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm trying so hard (too hard), but I guess I'm just overthinking or something...ugh. I need that cobweb halloweaster egg so bad lol!!!

I have a quick question for the mods: Will all of the hidden eggs be the same type of eggs as far as the name/color?


----------



## Mars Adept

Something I’ve found odd is that so far, I’ve found two eggs in each batch of four. I just found egg 12 so I have 6 eggs now. I could buy an egg now if I want, but I’m trying to get enough eggs for a Cobweb Egg. If I don’t succeed, though, then I’ll settle for a Zombie Egg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I shouldn't even be awake right now (my dog woke me up at like 5:45am) but I couldn't stop thinking of this egg hunt so I went to find more...

indeed my luck has been decent, I found two more eggs (#4 and #9). here's hoping I can find enough to get that beautiful purple egg


----------



## ReeBear

I think my brain is better at this in the middle of the night  No luck so far today


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Are site scrapers allowed? It's tempting to start building one, might be quicker... /s


----------



## Giddy

I'm back to look again~! Hope everyone either gets some rest or has a break, come back and find some eggs! Have a lovely Sunday everyone~


----------



## Heyden

6 is so genius, I applaud whoever created that clue


----------



## daringred_

went to sleep, woke up, the remaining eggs still elude me. congrats to those who found any in the meantime though!  

mini rant/vent/criticism ahead.


Spoiler



no doubt i'm the minority and the staff are sick of hearing me (valid) but i really would've preferred simple questions with a few harder ones, or for clues to be "simplified"/added onto as time passes, or (again) an alternative to earning eggs, so everyone stood more of a fair chance at getting at least the first three collectibles. not everyone is good at puzzles or riddles, and it's not necessarily something you can teach yourself, at least not overnight or especially when they require such specific knowledge, and i wish that had been taken into more consideration. 

idk just breaks my heart seeing people fail through no fault of their own and think they're/call themselves stupid when they're not, the game is just ridiculously hard and appears to only have one difficulty setting. i understand full well it's supposed to be a challenge but, even with that in mind, you don't typically start people off on the challenging difficulty.


----------



## KittenNoir

I am finally getting the hang of this  This is fun


----------



## Arckaniel

welp 4 eggs it is, bye gonna play some games now i've stayed long enough trying to figure out the clues and puzzle lol


----------



## Peter

how i'm feeling trying to figure out these clues


----------



## Rowlet28

Finally have enough for a moonlight egg though not sure if I should still wait and see if I could get 4 more for the cobweb first. Guess I'll have to wait for the next batch.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Oh! I just figured out nr. 11. Now I'm proud of me


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like the cobweb one and the candy corn one, but that is a lot of eggs.


----------



## Hat'

omg yes!!!! my favorite kind of event on there!!! even though i suck


----------



## daringred_

question. is the answer to 11 tbt related?


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> question. is the answer to 11 tbt related?


We cannot provide hints.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

me, knowing the general vibe of an answer but not knowing exactly the who what when where or why:


----------



## daringred_

new question: will there be an opportunity to provide feedback for this event after the fact?


----------



## Sara?

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> me, knowing the general vibe of an answer but not knowing exactly the who what when where or why:




Absolutely! i am still stuck with the same ones i was yesterday and i have the feeling I know where it wants me to go, but then I dont see anything ... I feel i am close yet I a incredibly far away. Going  here


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Sara? said:


> Absolutely! i am still stuck with the same ones i was yesterday and i have the feeling I know where it wants me to go, but then I dont see anything or i dont see anything ... I feel i am close yet I a incredibly far away. Going  here


I have a good five of the clues that I've definitely had _AHA _moments over but then I ran into a brick wall and I'm still here with four eggs  I am going to sleep on it, but the urge to threaten to click through every thread intensifies


----------



## Sara?

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I have a good five of the clues that I've definitely had _AHA _moments over but then I ran into a brick wall and I'm still here with four eggs  I am going to sleep on it, but the urge to threaten to click through every thread intensifies



I FEEL YOU SO HARD! i was yesterday till very late and im still in the same position, same old wall, i  even know how many bricks the wall has , its sane


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Sara? said:


> I FEEL YOU SO HARD! i was yesterday till very late and im still in the same position, same old wall, i  even know how many bricks the wall has , its sane


_I don't even know how many bricks the wall has_ accurately describes this xD

(that being said i love this event. i'm absolutely terrible at clues and riddles but the joy of finally finding an egg slaps. thank you mod team! can't wait for more clues to bust my brain over eheh)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

daringred_ said:


> went to sleep, woke up, the remaining eggs still elude me. congrats to those who found any in the meantime though!
> 
> mini rant/vent/criticism ahead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt i'm the minority and the staff are sick of hearing me (valid) but i really would've preferred simple questions with a few harder ones, or for clues to be "simplified"/added onto as time passes, or (again) an alternative to earning eggs, so everyone stood more of a fair chance at getting at least the first three collectibles. not everyone is good at puzzles or riddles, and it's not necessarily something you can teach yourself, at least not overnight or especially when they require such specific knowledge, and i wish that had been taken into more consideration.
> 
> idk just breaks my heart seeing people fail through no fault of their own and think they're/call themselves stupid when they're not, the game is just ridiculously hard and appears to only have one difficulty setting. i understand full well it's supposed to be a challenge but, even with that in mind, you don't typically start people off on the challenging difficulty.


I agree. I honestly don't know how I found the eggs that I have. I have enough to get the candy corn egg but I really want the purple egg (cause purple is one of my favorite colors) but I seriously doubt Im gonna find 10 eggs before Monday night. I know that there are people who are really good at figuring these out but I personally just look at them and think "wow I'm an idiot" and then I get sad cause I didn't get enough eggs to get the one I wanted :,,,,,,(


oh well, that's just a failure on my part. if I don't get enough for it during the event I'll prob have to give up cause I'm sure it'll be worth way more tbt than I can afford...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> i'm absolutely terrible at clues and riddles but the joy of finally finding an egg slaps.


If this ain't a mood


----------



## Stella-Io

I came on here for the new clues but it's Daylight Savings time :|


----------



## daringred_

xSuperMario64x said:


> I agree. I honestly don't know how I found the eggs that I have. I have enough to get the candy corn egg but I really want the purple egg (cause purple is one of my favorite colors) but I seriously doubt Im gonna find 10 eggs before Monday night. I know that there are people who are really good at figuring these out but I personally just look at them and think "wow I'm an idiot" and then I get sad cause I didn't get enough eggs to get the one I wanted :,,,,,,(
> 
> 
> oh well, that's just a failure on my part. if I don't get enough for it during the event I'll prob have to give up cause I'm sure it'll be worth way more tbt than I can afford...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> 
> If this ain't a mood



hey, no, the last thing it is is a failure on your part. you can't help not being good at riddles/clues, especially if they're so specific. there should've 100% been a difficulty tier at the very least, if not an alternative to egg-earning, so there was equal opportunity. as it stands now, you're out of luck if you're not especially intelligent or good at puzzles (and heaven forbid you have learning or reading difficulties or aren't a native English speaker) unless you're willing to trawl through an inconceivable amount of threads and pages hoping to stumble upon an egg. which i'm sure we can all agree isn't fun.


----------



## Mars Adept

@daringred_ Not to be mean or anything, and I do agree that there should’ve been an alternative activity like last year(although I can not blame the staff at all considering how huge of an event this is, especially just after the fair ended), but I think you should be a little more grateful about the eggs you’ve got. You have 5 out of the 12 currently available eggs. That’s almost half, and it’s also almost enough to get a moonlight or zombie egg. You still have a good chance of reaching 6 or even 10 eggs as more clues get revealed. And if you’re frustrated, you can always come back to it later. The event doesn’t end until tomorrow.


----------



## nightxshift

daringred_ said:


> went to sleep, woke up, the remaining eggs still elude me. congrats to those who found any in the meantime though!
> 
> mini rant/vent/criticism ahead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt i'm the minority and the staff are sick of hearing me (valid) but i really would've preferred simple questions with a few harder ones, or for clues to be "simplified"/added onto as time passes, or (again) an alternative to earning eggs, so everyone stood more of a fair chance at getting at least the first three collectibles. not everyone is good at puzzles or riddles, and it's not necessarily something you can teach yourself, at least not overnight or especially when they require such specific knowledge, and i wish that had been taken into more consideration.
> 
> idk just breaks my heart seeing people fail through no fault of their own and think they're/call themselves stupid when they're not, the game is just ridiculously hard and appears to only have one difficulty setting. i understand full well it's supposed to be a challenge but, even with that in mind, you don't typically start people off on the challenging difficulty.


You have 5 eggs and you’re saying it’s difficult, bro I have 1


----------



## daringred_

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> @daringred_ Not to be mean or anything, and I do agree that there should’ve been an alternative activity like last year(although I can not blame the staff at all considering how huge of an event this is, especially just after the fair ended), but I think you should be a little more grateful about the eggs you’ve got. You have 5 out of the 12 currently available eggs. That’s almost half, and it’s also almost enough to get a moonlight or zombie egg. You still have a good chance of reaching 6 or even 10 eggs as more clues get revealed. And if you’re frustrated, you can always come back to it later. The event doesn’t end until tomorrow.



i didn't say i wasn't grateful, you must've either missed or deliberately ignored the comment where i specifically said i felt bad for other people and, regardless, this is the equivalent of saying "oh you're not allowed to feel bad because other people feel worse". i don't have to have zero eggs to see the flaws in this event or criticize the execution. i've also gone out of my way on several previous posts to clarify that i appreciate the staff's hardwork and am grateful that they bothered at all but i shouldn't have to fear judgement from other users or repercussions from staff themselves for expressing a less positive viewpoint.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



nightxshift said:


> You have 5 eggs and you’re saying it’s difficult, bro I have 1



i didn't say it was difficult for just me or even me at all but okay ???


----------



## xSuperMario64x

five eggs is actually pretty decent damb. I have three and idek where to go from here. I need seven more to get the egg I want, and who knows if I'll get seven more before the one i want sells out 

I'm honestly happy that I got three, the candy corn egg is hella cute and though I would die for the purple egg I would be content with the candy one as well.


----------



## nightxshift

One question, are the puzzle codes words or letter/number combinations like HSV3JSB?


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I somehow managed to find 4 Eggs so far, still have trouble tbh to understand most of these clues. Also, Egg 2# drives me mad. ;-;


----------



## Stella-Io

nightxshift said:


> One question, are the puzzle codes words or letter/number combinations like HSV3JSB? And if they’re words do they need to be written with no space in between?



Can't answer the first one cause that would technically be giving hints and I also don't know, but for the second question yeah they need to have no spaces between words (if there is a code like that, idk if there is). I believe it's said somewhere in the original post about how puzzle codes work and to not have spaces between words+type it out in all caps.

Edit: here it is copied from the first post

_Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE"._


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
Happy to see you came back for more
I have just released batch four!


----------



## Stella-Io

Purrley said:


> I somehow managed to find 4 Eggs so far, still have trouble tbh to understand most of these clues. Also, Egg 2# drives me mad. ;-;



I'm stuck on number 2 also! I feel I know what it is but I can't find it.


----------



## grayacnh

this is so much fun, I can't believe how many I've found but I feel smart hehe, and for anyone struggling sleeping and coming back to the clues really helps ^~^ sure did for me

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

OOH YAY THERE IS MORE


----------



## Mercedes

Does this work on Mobile


----------



## skarmoury

Idk if I make sense but I dont think this should be a competition of who has more and who has less, I understand unconsciously comparing yourself to others (I do that too) but if you dwell too much on feeling bad for yourself you're only going to lose :c If you feel very frustrated and defeated I suggest taking a step back, take a breather, go cool it off. This event definitely doesn't measure your intelligence or self-worth. Idk if this'll help someone but it did help me -- I suggest not lurking here if you're very prone to comparing yourself to others. You definitely will get insecure if you see people succeeding in finding eggs haha. ^^;

Also let's try not to invalidate how people feel just because they have more eggs than others!! In general I'm praying for everyone's success in finding those cursed eggs, I havent found a whole ton yet but I am rearing to go!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Happy to see you came back for more
> I have just released batch four!


oh boy time to read more clues that I can't figure out!!


----------



## Rowlet28

Happy that I got egg 13 right away lol. Now for the others idk haha. Found egg 15 after, thought it was something I didn't know but I guess not.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Happy to see you came back for more
> I have just released batch four!


Woohoo! Score  Got an extra egg thanks to these


----------



## Mars Adept

I hate clue 13 so much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

clue 13 is honestly prob the easiest one, even I figured it out in like half a second lmaooo


----------



## Stella-Io

Mercedes said:


> Does this work on Mobile



Yup def works on mobile, I'm on tbt on my phone always, its how I've always played the Egg Hunts.

I GOT 6 EGGGSSSS I CAN GET A MOON EGG Those new clues really helped!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH SHOOT I GOT ANOTHER ONE

ONLY FIVE MORE BOIIIS WISH ME LUCK


----------



## JellyBeans

only need one more and I can happily tone down the stress of figuring these out  half the clues I know what they’re alluding to but I just can’t find them (yet)


----------



## Mars Adept

Got Egg 14! That was easy.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

_yessssss _got the moonlight egg! thank you for the new clues!! now I can take it chill


----------



## Dinosaurz

LMAO 13 IS EASIEST SO FAR HAHA


----------



## Jhine7

Just found #10, 5 down, 1 to go of my realistic collectible goals...

3,4,7,8,10.


----------



## Mercedes

Stella-Io said:


> Yup def works on mobile, I'm on tbt on my phone always, its how I've always played the Egg Hunts.
> 
> I GOT 6 EGGGSSSS I CAN GET A MOON EGG Those new clues really helped!


Rip me I can’t find any then haha


----------



## KittenNoir

No I stayed up to see the new ones and I don't know any


----------



## Pintuition

Keep at it guys! I stumbled across five this morning. If you're frustrated take a break and come back- it really helped center me and I was able to relax, think logically, and then go find most of them! 

Also I was thrilled to have enough for a cobweb egg this morning! That's the one I really really wanted! This kind of event is right up my street. Thanks staff! And to the rest of our friends on the forum, keep your chins up- I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## IonicKarma

feels good to finally look at a clue and get it right away haha, though I'm pretty sure im not the only one for that one


----------



## JellyBeans

JellyBeans said:


> only need one more and I can happily tone down the stress of figuring these out  half the clues I know what they’re alluding to but I just can’t find them (yet)


I did it  and yes I definitely recommend walking away for a while and thinking about them! once they’ve clicked they’ve clicked


----------



## Nefarious

I got egg 15 within minutes, definitely the easiest for me hahah. 7 more eggs to go! I’ll have to think them over during breakfast.


----------



## Dinosaurz

@Wix can you possess zipper to go away or something bro


----------



## Coach

Wow, I have been on a roll for the latest batch and got 3 of them already! Luckily that gives me a bit of time to think about the ones that have me stumped...


----------



## Aurita

the newest batch has been the easiest batch for me! But still can’t figure out the other ones


----------



## Catharina

I can't even find one egg ;')


----------



## Asarena

I got two of the new clues right off the bat and was able to acquire the cobweb egg I wanted~


----------



## Mars Adept

I got Egg 15, which means I got 3 eggs from this latest batch. Only 1 egg left to go for the Cobweb Egg! : )



Catharina266 said:


> I can't even find one egg ;')



Don’t give up! You can do it!


----------



## absol

I think I know what #15 refers to but man idk where else to look ahhh


----------



## Stella-Io

What happens if more than one person finds all 25 clues and buys the only golden egg in stock? Is there another restock for the golden egg just for that person?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Stella-Io said:


> What happens if more than one person finds all 25 clues and buys the only golden egg in stock? Is there another restock for the golden egg just for that person?


No restocks lol

I am a little bit worried about the dupe glitch meaning someone can get it before they have all 25


----------



## Jhine7

Good thing my girlfriend knows the reference to #13 or I would have never gotten that 

And for my 6th egg too. Upgrading that collectible.


----------



## nightxshift

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Happy to see you came back for more
> I have just released batch four!


I hAte u


----------



## KittenNoir

NOOOOO  I was doing kinda well I can not find any


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Found eggs 13, 14 and 15 back-to-back


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy has broken my heart by removing one egg  my heart


----------



## LittleMissPanda

KittenNoir said:


> NOOOOO  I was doing kinda well I can not find any


Don't give up! If a blockhead like me can find them so can you!


----------



## Livia

I must be the dumbest person here because I still only have 1 egg. I really wanted a moonlight egg, but I’ll never get enough eggs for it. 

I‘m sorry for complaining so much. It’s just disappointing to see other people who say it’s hard, but they still have way more eggs than me


----------



## KittenNoir

LittleMissPanda said:


> Don't give up! If a blockhead like me can find them so can you!


Its 1am here  and I have to be awake at 6 for work  I just want to find 3 more


----------



## LittleMissPanda

KittenNoir said:


> Its 1am here  and I have to be awake at 6 for work  I just want to find 3 more


Last night I stayed up till nearly 12am and I had to work the next day (today) at 4am. You and I put in work, my friend


----------



## Valzed

I've been a member for a little over 3 years and still don't know what most of these hints are about. I hope I can find 12 eggs. Or at least 6. Sigh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Asarena said:


> I got two of the new clues right off the bat and was able to acquire the cobweb egg I wanted~


THAT WEB EGG IS SO BEAUTIFUL BRUHHHHH


----------



## ReeBear

woooooof. my poor brain.


----------



## Mick

We seem to have encountered a roadblock here 

Literally cannot think right now


----------



## Asarena

xSuperMario64x said:


> THAT WEB EGG IS SO BEAUTIFUL BRUHHHHH


I know, right? I wouldn't mind a moonlight egg as well, but to me the cobweb egg is clearly the best one~


----------



## saucySheep

Question
am i looking for actual egg sprites hidden in threads or some garbage, or am i supposed to decipher the clues and then put in a code based on what the clue says ;-;

sorry im dum b sdASCASF


----------



## Dinosaurz

saucySheep said:


> Question
> am i looking for actual egg sprites hidden in threads or some garbage, or am i supposed to decipher the clues and then put in a code based on what the clue says ;-;
> 
> sorry im dum b sdASCASF


It says if it’s clue or puzzle next to it, the ones that say “puzzle” are the codes you put in redeem egg and clues are the ones you find


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Only 5, 8, 12 and 14 left.... and 14 is extra frustrating me seeing people here saying it's an easy one, which means I'm probably waaaaay overthinking it.


----------



## Chris

saucySheep said:


> Question
> am i looking for actual egg sprites hidden in threads or some garbage, or am i supposed to decipher the clues and then put in a code based on what the clue says ;-;
> 
> sorry im dum b sdASCASF




Please refer to this section quoted below from @Zipper T. Bunny's post. No one can provide you with any further advice than this:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".


----------



## KittenNoir

I wanna stay up and find more eggs cause I think they will sell out by the time I wake up


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH MY **** I FOUND A SIXTH EGG THE HYPE IS SO REAL

I'M COMIN FOR YOU BABEY


----------



## Asarena

For me I still need 5, 11, 12, 14, and 16. The first 3 may be a lost cause, but I have hope for the last two, although none of my ideas for those have panned out either so far.


----------



## KittenNoir

I give up I am going to bed


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FOUND NUMBER 14 HAHHH

ONLY THREE MORE LET'S GOOOOOOO


----------



## Nefarious

I'm stumped with 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 14 and 16. _Please let me get 7 eggs from the last two batches of clues._


----------



## Livia

I’m officially done looking now. This too frustrating and upsetting for me. I’m going to go play animal crossing and pretend this never happened. I guess I’ll avoid the forum during the next egg hunt so I won‘t be tempted to try it.


----------



## KittenNoir

Omg please I just found 1 I need 2 more

please I just want to go to bed haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm belated, but my favorite event has returned.

So far, I found 5 eggs. I'd love to find more.

(Yes I've been inactive for a few weeks, but that won't really stop me because my first Easter Egg Hunt here on TBT was back in 2015. I knew nothing about it and found a total of 14 eggs, that's shocking for someone who never played that event before.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been looking tirelessly for the last 25 min and I haven't found any more :,,,,,(


----------



## Tinkeringbell

If anyone is out there listening: Please make the next two batches equal in difficulty to the last one!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I think I will give up. Oh well, I will never get a red egg. These riddles aren't helpful for me, just too hard. Even a moonlight egg will do, but I only have 2 eggs.


----------



## xara

immediately knowing where #13 was was very sexy,, my lurking has finally paid off


----------



## Heyden

Is egg 16 glitched or am I just in the wrong spot

Probably the latter


----------



## Chris

Heyden said:


> Is egg 16 glitched or am I just in the wrong spot
> 
> Probably the latter


I can confirm that egg 16 is working fine.


----------



## Piggleton

Does this work on mobile?  I just started the hunt!


----------



## Asarena

If only my brain were working fine as welll...


----------



## Chris

Piggleton said:


> Does this work on mobile?  I just started the hunt!


Yes, it does! All of our eggs can be found on both desktop and mobile, however their exact placement may not be identical.


----------



## Piggleton

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, it does! All of our eggs can be found on both desktop and mobile, however their placement may not be identical.


Oh lovely!! Thank you thank you! This is all so exciting. My first egg hunt!


----------



## Minou

_It was a torturous search, 
but everytime I was about to lose faith in myself, 
I feel the Moonlight Egg calling to me~_

After finally obtaining it, I couldn't feel more relieved.
Glad I didn't give up.


----------



## oak

I got a moonlight egg! Now hopefully I can find 3 more eggs to get the candy corn egg. This event has been quite the struggle for my brain though lmao


----------



## Jhine7

Just got #15. I knew what I was looking for, but just didn't know where to find it. Persistence pays off!

7/16, not bad for first time. Here's to getting at least 10!

3,4,7,8,10,13,15.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Jhine7 said:


> Just got #15. I knew what I was looking for, but just didn't know where to find it. Persistence pays off!
> 
> 7/16, not bad for first time. Here's to getting at least 10!
> 
> 3,4,7,8,10,13,15.



EDIT I just realized the number you mention are the ones you have, not the ones you're still looking for XD Still, good job!

5, 8 and 12 left here... How did you find 5 and 12!? (I know you can't tell!) But it's kinda fun seeing how different people find different ones hard or easy, or not at all... I had a lot of Googling to do before I pieced together 14, and I was lucky I went Googling in the right general direction... While someone else here had 14 minutes after the clues were posted


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm giving up for now, I'll wait until the next round starts. here are the clues I've found so far:

1, 4, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15

here's hoping I can find at least 3 more! ideally I would like to find 6 more, so I can get the cobweb egg and the candy corn egg. they're both so cute!!


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Am I the only one going after a specific clue and finding an egg completely unrelated to the one I was targeting? I was hunting egg 16** and found egg 4 (ට__ට)


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Kuriboh said:


> Am I the only one going after a specific clue and finding an egg completely unrelated to the one I was targeting? I was hunting egg 11 and found egg 2 (ට__ට)


You wanted to subscribe to <$censored> for a better connection? XD Nah, that didn't happen here


----------



## Sara?

I just dont find anything anymore


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Tinkeringbell said:


> You wanted to subscribe to <$censored> for a better connection? XD Nah, that didn't happen here



I meant 16 oops, but I'm also still trying to figure out 11  I thought for sure the answer was **BLEEEEP* *but nope.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Kuriboh said:


> I meant 16 oops, but I'm also still trying to figure out 11  I thought for sure the answer was **BLEEEEP* *but nope.



 I know the answer to 11. Try ████████!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Think you guys need a big banner that says mobile works lol


----------



## Catharina

Idk how but I got 3 eggs! Candy corn egg here I come ;')


----------



## Bekaa

When you say the eggs are somewhere on the Forum, does this mean they're all within "the Woods" forum?


----------



## absol

omg I've been searching for an egg I've already gotten 
why do I have the memory of a goldfish


----------



## Rowlet28

Bekaa said:


> When you say the eggs are somewhere on the Forum, does this mean they're all within "the Woods" forum?


No, it means it can be anywhere on the forum not just the woods one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Cobweb Halloweaster Egg is really pretty!  Now I just need 6 more for the Moonlight one. 🕸


----------



## Nefarious

6 minutes till new batch of clues.


----------



## Chris

Reminder that you cannot ask for help or hints with any of the clues.


----------



## grayacnh

ahsjsjak just found 16 pure luck xDDD


----------



## Sara?

I did not ask for help in getting the eggs or clues bot i asked a question of English  cause im not native speaker, sorry if it sounded like asking for help or short cuts


----------



## absol

when you look in the same exact spot for 50 times bc you're certain it's the right place but it apparently isn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I give in. I'm not good at this. I'mma just gather tbt and hope I can trade an egg that way


----------



## grayacnh

I love this event so much, thanku to staff sm


----------



## Dinosaurz

Milky star said:


> I give in. I'm not good at this. I'mma just gather tbt and hope I can trade an egg that way


I think you get better the more you partake with, maybe check out past years and the answers to those to give you a better idea of how it works for this year??


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'M READY FOR THE NEXT SET ZIPPER LAY EM ON ME


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> I did not ask for help in getting the eggs or clues bot i asked a question of English  cause im not native speaker, sorry if it sounded like asking for help or short cuts


If you do not understand a word please refer to a search engine, e.g. Google, rather than asking on here. An explanation can be a hint as to the answer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Zipper I’m ready to get angry again


----------



## grayacnh

EEE I love my eggs <3333


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> I think you get better the more you partake with, maybe check out past years and the answers to those to give you a better idea of how it works for this year??


Pffft nah I'm just no good at things of this nature


----------



## xara

me waiting for the next batch of clues


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
Where did the time go?
I think I need a few more minutes
To hide my eggs from The Woods' nasty spirits!


----------



## Mars Adept

I took a break because I knew I wouldn’t be able to find any more eggs, but I’m back for the next batch!


----------



## Dinosaurz

The T in zipper t bunny stands for late


----------



## Asarena

Tardy could work as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Where did the time go?
> I think I need a few more minutes
> To hide my eggs from The Woods' nasty spirits!


what a slacker smh


----------



## oak

Vrisnem said:


> If you do not understand a word please refer to a search engine, e.g. Google, rather than asking on here. An explanation can be a hint as to the answer.


Googling words has helped me a lot, even if I already vaguely know the definition. Using an online dictionary or thesaurus helped me look at the clues in a new way.


----------



## Nefarious

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Where did the time go?
> I think I need a few more minutes
> To hide my eggs from The Woods' nasty spirits!



Just hide them where I can see them. It's cool.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Hippity Hoppity your souls are now my property


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Such pretty eggs in everyone's line up and I can't even get one


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

The Fae fear Zipper so all portals to Evwirt close up when he’s around. HE STILL FINDS A WAY IN.


----------



## Maiana

by the time i find my third egg, all of them will be gone


----------



## lieryl

ok so i’m still in pain but i’m in pain with a pretty egg  10/10 worth my sanity


----------



## Dinosaurz

Maiana said:


> by the time i find my third egg, all of them will be gone


Yes the unlimited egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

COME ON tHE SUSPENSE KILLS MS


----------



## Dinosaurz

Me expecting that I’ll actually recognise the eggs immediately and I won’t be even more frustrated like I always am


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I slept to think better but no that didn't work I'm just stupid.


----------



## xara

lieryl said:


> ok so i’m still in pain but i’m in pain with a pretty egg  10/10 worth my sanity



not me now wanting the cobweb egg, too, knowing damn well i won’t find enough eggs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> Me expecting that I’ll actually recognise the eggs immediately and I won’t be even more frustrated like I always am


I hope I can just get enough to get a cobweb egg once I do that I'mma quit


----------



## Maiana

xara said:


> not me now wanting the cobweb egg, too, knowing damn well i won’t find enough eggs


felt that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Milky star said:


> I slept to think better but no that didn't work I'm just stupid.


You're not stupid!  Egg hunts can be quite challenging if you don't know the forums very well.  I did horribly my first couple of Easters.


----------



## lieryl

xara said:


> not me now wanting the cobweb egg, too, knowing damn well i won’t find enough eggs


not me kinda wanting another one 👁👁


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> not me now wanting the cobweb egg, too, knowing damn well i won’t find enough eggs


Same. I been looking around this site and still haven't found a damn egg. I think I'm just dumb


----------



## Mars Adept

I’m certainly won’t quit after I get my 10th egg. I’ll just make the egg hunt a bit less of a priority.


----------



## Maiana

Maiana said:


> by the time i find my third egg, all of them will be gone


this didn't age well


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're not stupid!  Egg hunts can be quite challenging if you don't know the forums very well.  I did horribly my first couple of Easters.


you got the egg nxjeuei


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're not stupid!  Egg hunts can be quite challenging if you don't know the forums very well.  I did horribly my first couple of Easters.


I'm a newbie so I don't know where to look or what half these clues mean.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Milky star said:


> I'm a newbie so I don't know where to look or what half these clues mean.


A lot of these are challenging even for me, it's just a difficult event all around for many.


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is how I feel just sitting here refreshing every second


----------



## Cosmic-chan

J u st one c


Dinosaurz said:


> This is how I feel just sitting here refreshing every second


 Bruh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

basically me

pls staff I need to get this purple egg so I can actually go do stuff I need to do lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xSuperMario64x said:


> basically me
> 
> pls staff I need to get this purple egg so I can actually go do stuff I need to do lol


Same. I need that purple egg!! And the midnight one!!


----------



## itsmxuse

After trying for hours last night trying to figure out some of the clues and getting nowhere. I woke up at 5am to try again and yeah....I give up. Props to the staff for this, riddles and stuff like this are half and half up my alley but my brain just doesn’t want to work


----------



## Mars Adept

I’ll sacrifice my soul to Zipper if he adds the next batch of eggs within 10 minutes.

Ha, just kidding! I don’t have a soul!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Milky star said:


> Same. I need that purple egg!! And the midnight one!!


i pray that you can find one. im kinda close to getting it, I only need three more eggs to get one.


----------



## Nefarious

After this the the word egg will synonymous mean pain for many of us.


----------



## nammie

Ughhh I have 9 so far, missing 1, 2, 5, 6, 10, 11, 16.

I thought I knew what 6 was referring to, but all the places I've looked don't have an egg so now I don't know anymore. No idea for the other ones though lol, hopefully will be able to get one from the next batch of clues 

edit/woo, got one of the new clues right away, hopefully will be able to find 6 more for a moonlight egg lol


----------



## Venn

I don't know if its me or not, but I can't find the place to enter the code for puzzles anywhere....
Edit: Found it, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been on edge for like 25 min now pls staff have mercy


----------



## Mars Adept

NefariousKing said:


> After this the the word egg will synonymous mean pain for many of us.



Hasn’t that been every year though?


----------



## absol

Venn said:


> I don't know if its me or not, but I can't find the place to enter the code for puzzles anywhere....


shop --> eggs --> redeem I think


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
Will you miss me when I go?
The penultimate lot has arrived
Good luck trying to find batch five!


----------



## Mars Adept

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Will you miss me when I go?
> The penultimate lot has arrived
> Good luck trying to find batch five!



YES!


----------



## Nefarious

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Hasn’t that been every year though?



Yup, from what I've heard at least. Despite being here on and off since 2013, this is the only time I've participated in an egg hunt. Now I know what everyone was taking about.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa
> Will you miss me when I go?
> The penultimate lot has arrived
> Good luck trying to find batch five!


OH THANK GOD

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

NO WAY I GOT 18 HOLY CRA


only need two more hxhwjwjsbzgeh


----------



## Rowlet28

Finally got the last one I needed for a Cobweb egg! Also solved my first puzzle with the new batch. Now I can rest haha but hoping to get at least 6 more eggs for the moonlight!


----------



## Maiana

12 more to go.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got number 19!!!!

omg I only need one more in so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

COBWEB EGG OBTAINED. THANK YOU EGG 18.


----------



## Dinozzy

Came back for the new batch since I didn't even realise its already this late. Managed to get the 3 needed for a moonlight egg!! 
Time to call it quits and sleep.


----------



## Coach

Solved a few more this round! Will be interesting to see the breakdown of how many people got each clue this time.


----------



## Nefarious

Just 4 more! _I'm really vibing right now._


----------



## Mistreil

The newest batches are my godsend -- I can't get the first few for the life of me ywy);;
How am I not getting Egg 1? I feel like I'm definitely on the right track, but nothing's working aaaaaaaaa


----------



## absol

so I'm finally at 10  but idk which egg to get my aesthetic keeps changing uff


----------



## xara

got #17 and #19!!! this is the smartest that i’ve felt since this thing started


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still haven't gotten anything


----------



## xara

just need to find 7 more for candy corn + cobweb egg,,,


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh no there is only 12 cobweb eggs left..I'm not going to find any eggs in time before they run out


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Great job on this batch too! Got the moonlight egg now too! Keep these clues up and I might even get a third egg!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

UGHHH I ONLY NEED ONE MORE


----------



## Tinkeringbell

xSuperMario64x said:


> UGHHH I ONLY NEED ONE MORE


You can do it!


----------



## deana

I got 4 of the new 8 clues that were released today so I'm pretty happy with that. 

Here's my egg completed list since I also find it super entertaining which ones you guys find "easy" and which you find difficult!
In order of completion:2,3,8,4,7,11,10,13,15,19,17 

Still need: 1,5,6,9,12,14,16,18,20


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tinkeringbell said:


> Great job on this batch too! Got the moonlight egg now too! Keep these clues up and I might even get a third egg!


THREE??? I've been looking all over this forum all last night and this morning and haven't found anything! I don't know what I'm even looking for at this point,, @~@


----------



## Rinpane

I finally found where #1 was hiding after I figured out the clue. The feeling of satisfaction is high. 
Now I’m just one egg away from  joining the (so far) very small zombie egg club, ahaha~ I’m hoping I can do it! Though I also fear I will forget which ones I’ve already found. ^^;


----------



## moo_nieu

I feel like i know exactly what several of the clues refer to but i can't find them ahhh .-. brain why


----------



## Dinosaurz

When ur big brain idea is actually a small brain idea


----------



## Sara?

you know what? i think i will count my self lucky, cash my Egg which is quiet nice to be hones and call it a day, cause this egg hunt is kinda hurt to be honest. GG


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH MY GOD I GOT IT GSHWH2HSBZBDHDUEHSBSBD

I'M SO HAPPYYYYYYYYY :,,,,,,,,,DDDD



for reference, I just found #17. maybe now i can get 3 more for the candy corn egg!! <33


----------



## Jhine7

Oh wow, got #18 within 5 seconds of reading. First guess. May be the easiest one!

Up to 8 now. Just one more for 2 different eggs would be nice! Eyeing a few of them...


----------



## absol

uff I haven't solved 1 puzzle yet I guess those just aren't my thing


----------



## deSPIRIA

i was able to work out 3 of the new clues to get the cobweb egg :0 it was the one i wanted the most so im gonna not look around as much now but ill be aiming for a candy corn at least or even a moonlight egg if i can


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm getting way to stressed out about this and way to much anxiety over this,, I hate not being able to figure something out and knowing stocks are limited ugh I'm about to cry over this,, WHY CAN'T I FIND THE EGGS???


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yes! Got enough eggs for the purple egg on my break from work.


----------



## Cadbberry

A goods nights rest really got me raring to go! Ready to find some eggs


----------



## xara

bro i should _know_ #18 but i literally can’t figure it out-


----------



## Asarena

I found 17, 19, and 20 from the new clues, but I can't figure out the answer to the puzzle


----------



## Chris

Reminder that you cannot help other people with the hunt.


----------



## absol

Milky star said:


> I have been clicking into different threads and forums yet nothing. I'm new to the forum so I'm not even sure what I'm looking for and where to look and I'm getting frustrated with myself ;;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> Oh no only 7 left!!! Ugh ugh I'm not going to get one



I think they're gonna restock or at least that's what I understood from this comment?

_"We won't restock infinitely, but if stock runs out partway through an event then of course we will add more. The exception to that is the golden egg - of which there is only one per year."_


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder that you cannot help other people with the hunt.


the ghost hunt!!!! Guys tbt is haunted


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I GOT AN EGG FINALLY OMG I'M FINNA CRY ABOUT THIS I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT CLUE IT WAS BUT I GOT IT


----------



## Rinpane

Yes, I found a 6th egg! Zombie egg is mine~
Moonlight and Cobweb eggs sure are selling fast...(Makes sense since they’re beautiful.)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I NEED LIKE 9 MORE I NEED COBWEB EGG


----------



## absol

just changed my whole aesthetic for the hunt and the cobweb egg lol brain pls activate now


----------



## itsmxuse

I take it back I found one  pure joy


----------



## Jhine7

Just need 1 more and I know exactly where #14 should be...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

9 eggs!!! 9!!! Oml I need jimmy neutron's brain think think


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> I GOT AN EGG FINALLY OMG I'M FINNA CRY ABOUT THIS I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT CLUE IT WAS BUT I GOT IT



Really pleased for you that you finally found one, Milky!  

You found egg 3! For future reference you can see which eggs you have found so far by checking your transaction log.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish some of these were puzzles I'd get them in no time


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Milky star said:


> THREE??? I've been looking all over this forum all last night and this morning and haven't found anything! I don't know what I'm even looking for at this point,, @~@



You sound like you're just running around in circles, panicking and not thinking... On the other hand I just found an egg in a forum I swear I visited 10 times already! So perhaps just keep it up too


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Really pleased for you that you finally found one, Milky!
> 
> You found egg 3! For future reference you can see which eggs you have found so far by checking your transaction log.


I'm so so happy  I finally understand what everyone is feeling! Wait three?? Oml I only need 6 more I don't even know how I'm doing this aaah I'm just happy,, bless thy Vris 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

Oh wait I get it I found egg three yay! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

Basically best method
Go crazy aaaah
Go stupid aaaah
Just lose it ahhh


----------



## Emolga59

I honestly thought I'd be having way more trouble with this than I'm actually having

I really hope I can get another cobweb egg at some point!! They look really pretty!


----------



## Asarena

I have acquired egg 18! I had a thought, and I thought it was probably wrong, but in reality the thought I thought was correct unlike I thought.


----------



## grayacnh

AOoo yay there's more <3


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Emolga59 said:


> I honestly thought I'd be having way more trouble with this than I'm actually having
> 
> I really hope I can get another cobweb egg at some point!! They look really pretty!


Yep! Once I had the hang of how to interpret some of  the clues and what to look for, I went a lot faster  Looking at older editions and seeing the clues and answers there helped a lot too to get my mind thinking the right way!


----------



## Mars Adept

Unpopular Opinion: Zombie Egg > Moonlight Egg

Now to hope that I find more eggs.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Zombie Egg > Moonlight Egg
> 
> Now to hope that I find more eggs.


Fingers crossed, I think I'll try for a zombie egg too though it's going to be hard! I will basically probably need to solve all the last 5 clues! :|


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Yay, I managed to find 10 and got the egg I wanted the most. I must say, it's fun but also pretty frustrating to go through all these clues and finding the eggs. But hey, I figured out how it works and now I'm a bit better prepared for the next time.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It's weird I know where to look but once I go to said location I don't know what to find lol


----------



## IonicKarma

omg theres only 3 cobweb left, they are flying off the shelves


----------



## Cosmic-chan

IonicKarma said:


> omg theres only 3 cobweb left, they are flying off the shelves


I just need 9 more eggs to get one oml!!


----------



## absol

my brain is melting at #16
how is there anything other than the place I've been checking for 50 times


----------



## Nefarious

Darn, I'm stuck again. Holding out for 3 more that I can solve in the last batch.


----------



## kikotoot

I don't know if I should cave and buy the moon or spider egg, or hold out and see if I can get both


----------



## Arckaniel

why can't I solve any of the puzzles, am I that dumb lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Arckaniel said:


> why can't I solve any of the puzzles, am I that dumb lol


That's how I'm feeling.


----------



## Arckaniel

Milky star said:


> That's how I'm feeling.


lmaooo it's quite the challenge really but here's to hoping we could answer those puzzles before the time runs out


----------



## Jhine7

Ugh 14, 17, 19, 20 I know what it references, just can't find it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jhine7 said:


> Ugh 14, 17, 19, 20 I know what it references, just can't find it.


I know what 19 and 20 are but I'm having no luck of finding their locations


----------



## absol

yay solved my first puzzle!
harder than expected I hope the other ones are easier


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Jhine7 said:


> Ugh 14, 17, 19, 20 I know what it references, just can't find it.


Well, you're ahead of me on 17! I have no clue where to start that one...


----------



## mogyay

i came back to this thread after about 12 hours away and found 5 in a row so i rly do suggest taking a break! i have stalled since then but this is by far the best egg hunt for me so far, i actually feel almost smart (not quite... but almost)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

mogyay said:


> i came back to this thread after about 12 hours away and found 5 in a row so i rly do suggest taking a break! i have stalled since then but this is by far the best egg hunt for me so far, i actually feel almost smart (not quite... but almost)


There's no time for breaks eggs are limited I'mma sit here all day and look


----------



## Mars Adept

Post #666!

To celebrate this thread reaching 666 posts, I am going to post the statistics of egg sales so far.

Candy Corn - 2
Moonlight - 33. 17 left.
Zombie - 3. 47 left.
Cobweb - 29. 1 left.
Flick - 2. 13 left.

My predictions for future sales...:
Cobweb is most popular and will sell out within the next half hour.
Flick will sell out towards the end of the event.
Moonlight will sell out a bit earlier than Flick.
Candy Corns will sell more when the event is closer to ending.
Zombie is least popular and won’t even get close to selling out.


----------



## Cadbberry

mogyay said:


> i came back to this thread after about 12 hours away and found 5 in a row so i rly do suggest taking a break! i have stalled since then but this is by far the best egg hunt for me so far, i actually feel almost smart (not quite... but almost)


I honestly slept on it and some things made more sense! Taking a step back is a great idea y'all


----------



## Valzed

I'm pretty sure I murdered a few brain cells but I finally found enough eggs to get the glorious Moonlight Halloweaster Egg - the one egg I wanted the most. I'm going to take a break and see if I feel like sacrificing more brain cells to keep trying. My poor old brain hurts...


----------



## Catharina

Yay I got the moonlight egg! I better do my homework now...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Post #666!
> 
> To celebrate this thread reaching 666 posts, I am going to post the statistics of egg sales so far.
> 
> Candy Corn - 2
> Moonlight - 33. 17 left.
> Zombie - 3. 47 left.
> Cobweb - 29. 1 left.
> Flick - 2. 13 left.
> 
> My predictions for future sales...:
> Cobweb is most popular and will sell out within the next half hour.
> Flick will sell out towards the end of the event.
> Moonlight will sell out a bit earlier than Flick.
> Candy Corns will sell more when the event is closer to ending.
> Zombie is least popular and won’t even get close to selling out.


I wanted that post number smh


----------



## xara

accidentally found #15 LMAO


----------



## Halloqueen

While I'd like the Zombie Easter Egg, and admittedly the Golden Egg too, it looks like it just isn't going to happen. I just need to figure out two more to get the Candy Corn, Cobweb, and Moonlight Halloweaster Eggs. I'd say I did a bit better than my personal average in this Egg Hunt, so that's nice at least.

Still stuck on 6 for the second day as a row, and also 12, 16, and 20.


----------



## Holla

I managed to figure out 10 so far that’s more than I figured I’d get. I hope I can find a couple more before the event ends tomorrow night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

absol said:


> just changed my whole aesthetic for the hunt and the cobweb egg lol brain pls activate now


that's a reasonable excuse to change your entire aesthetic. the cobweb egg is heckin GORGEOUS


----------



## Hikari

Hikari said:


> im hoping someone will be selling a candy corn egg after this cause i doubt im gonna get 3 eggs at this rate lol
> 
> maybe i'll be able to spot some tomorrow?? im in big dummy mode right now smh



update, no longer in dummy mode!! happy with my candy corn egg, pairs well with my chao egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Holla said:


> I managed to figure out 10 so far that’s more than I figured I’d get. I hope I can find a couple more before the event ends tomorrow night.


tbh same, I've never done this well on an egg hunt before. I think practice really does make perfect.

I'm def going for three more so I can get the candy corn egg!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh there's no more cobweb eggs. Well I give up on my egg search then


----------



## Oblivia

5 more cobwebs in the shop, ready for sweeping!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oblivia said:


> 5 more cobwebs in the shop, ready for sweeping!


I j u s t need 9 eggs!! Omg I gotta hurry


----------



## Holla

Milky star said:


> Oh there's no more cobweb eggs. Well I give up on my egg search then



5 more were just restocked. Don’t give up hope yet.


----------



## Bekaa

I also have spent several hours trying this, and haven’t got a single one. A suggestion, for next time, perhaps show an example. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bekaa said:


> I also have spent several hours trying this, and haven’t got a single one. A suggestion, for next time, perhaps show an example. This is so frustrating.


I found one egg after searching for hours. I'm getting frustrated too but at least I found one


----------



## Maruchan

Just saw a restock of 5/5 Cobweb Egg, in case anyone missed the original batch.


----------



## Oblivia

Bekaa said:


> I also have spent several hours trying this, and haven’t got a single one. A suggestion, for next time, perhaps show an example. This is so frustrating.


I'd recommend looking over some of the past year's Easter threads to get an idea of how the clues work and the formatting of things! You can see 2018's thread right here.


----------



## Nefarious

1 hour and 6 minutes till last batch of clues. Will do the laundry I've been putting off this morning in the meantime. Good luck to those still searching and shooting for those last 5 cobweb eggs!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Dear Egg 2#,

I just wanted to let you know that you're now my personal enemy. 

Sincerely yours,

Me

(Seriously, this egg is frustrating me... )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bekaa said:


> I also have spent several hours trying this, and haven’t got a single one. A suggestion, for next time, perhaps show an example. This is so frustrating.


If you look at previous egg hunt threads you can see past clues and their answers. that might help you in figuring out how they're solved. unfortunately thats all the advice I can give.


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> 1 hour and 6 minutes till last batch of clues. Will do the laundry I've been putting off this morning in the meantime. Good luck to those still searching and shooting for those last 5 cobweb eggs!


Nearly bedtime for me by then  if I get started I won’t be able to sleep so choice of late night and getting the sack tomorrow or last ditch effort tomorrow afternoon.  Need to check different time zones to see what’s possible


----------



## absol

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you look at previous egg hunt threads you can see past clues and their answers. that might help you in figuring out how they're solved. unfortunately thats all the advice I can give.


omg I would've never solved some of those


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Purrley said:


> Dear Egg 2#,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you're now my personal enemy.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Me
> 
> (Seriously, this egg is frustrating me... )


It's my enemy too. I don't think I'll even manage to get one egg from this hunt


----------



## Dunquixote

KittenNoir said:


> I am finally getting the hang of this  This is fun



Same here; so glad to hear that. I apologize to everyone for my earlier posts. I was not expecting this to be so hard and I was really anxious about the eggs I want running out of stock ><. I still am stumped for a lot but am little more than halfway to getting at least one egg that I want.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

absol said:


> omg I would've never solved some of those


yea theyre pretty wild


----------



## Coach

Wow, just found my 13th! Hopefully that won't be unlucky for me and there will be some more to come!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH MY GOD I GOT IT GSHWH2HSBZBDHDUEHSBSBD
> 
> I'M SO HAPPYYYYYYYYY :,,,,,,,,,DDDD
> 
> 
> 
> for reference, I just found #17. maybe now i can get 3 more for the candy corn egg!! <33


Congrats!! Wow does that Cobweb Egg look super spiffy! I'm happy to see you were able to spin your web around one 

Edit: typo in all my excitement heehee


----------



## Foreverfox

that face you make when your heart skips to see an alert, but then you find it's not an egg notification, it's a reply.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> that face you make when your heart skips to see an alert, but then you find it's not an egg notification, it's a reply.


I don't think you get notifications for egg alerts? I never got any.


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't think you get notifications for egg alerts? I never got any.


Yea, I've been getting "you got 1 egg for XXXXXXX" ...something like that


----------



## kikotoot

I'm committed now. I really want the moonlight egg but got the cobweb one, just 3 more to find


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> Nearly bedtime for me by then  if I get started I won’t be able to sleep so choice of late night and getting the sack tomorrow or last ditch effort tomorrow afternoon.  Need to check different time zones to see what’s possible



I see you got a cobweb egg though, congrats! It looks so nice in your lineup. 
I think you'll be able to still find and buy for eggs tomorrow. The hunt ends rather late here so there should be time left even for the folks on the other end of the pond. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LittleMissPanda said:


> Congrats!! Wow does that Cobweb Egg look super spiffy! I'm happy to see you were able to spin your web around one
> 
> Edit: typo in all my excitement heehee


THANK YOU FRIENDOOOO

this egg really made my day


----------



## Bekaa

Those of you that tried for hours, and then finally got one, give me hope!

Seriously, kudos to all those that have found eggs!


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> I see you got a cobweb egg though, congrats! It looks so nice in your lineup.
> I think you'll be able to still find and buy for eggs tomorrow. The hunt ends rather late here so there should be time left even for the folks on the other end of the pond. ^^


Nice job on the dark candy, Nefarious! I got a purple candy.


----------



## Coach

Coach said:


> Wow, just found my 13th! Hopefully that won't be unlucky for me and there will be some more to come!



Found another one right after this, go me!

Now I am only missing 2, 5, 6, 10, 16 and 20


----------



## kayleee

I need four more eggs to get me a dusk egg AHHHHHH

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

I mean moonlight egg


----------



## Livia

Bekaa said:


> Those of you that tried for hours, and then finally got one, give me hope!
> 
> Seriously, kudos to all those that have found eggs!



You can do it! I gave up several times, but now I have 4 eggs. I just need 2 more for the moonlight egg


----------



## Sheep Villager

Kind of wish there was some sort of 1 egg item you could dump surplus points on.
I have enough for everything I want (zombie+candy corn) but I'm having fun playing.
I guess I could gun for a second candy corn one? I don't see myself getting enough for any other 3+ ones.​


----------



## Cadbberry

I'm down to 5, 6, 12, and 16, these are some tough clues y'all gave this year!


----------



## kikotoot

2,5,6,11,16,17,20 continue to elude me, but they will be searched for and (at least 3 of those or 21-25) will be found


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm down to my last hair to pull out of my head. JDOSNDNSPXWXJHSOD DLXNSMXMA. UGHHHHH why do you evade me, eggies?!


----------



## Mars Adept

Only one Cobweb Egg left... again.


----------



## Nefarious

Foreverfox said:


> Nice job on the dark candy, Nefarious! I got a purple candy.



Thank you! Definitely a shock when I won it. I'm still enamored with it. 





The purple candy is also an awesome prize! The shade of purple is just gorgeous.


----------



## LunaRover

Ahh I figured out 20 19 18 15 13 & 7 but very stumped now. Guess i'll grab a Moon eggu & wait for a new batch of clues. this is a pretty fun event but also make my brain hurt going at it too long >_<;;


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This has to be by far the most frustrating event ever. No wonder eggs are sold for a high price they're very hard to even get


----------



## Maiana

just gonna snag the moon egg before it leaves stock ,.,


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> I see you got a cobweb egg though, congrats! It looks so nice in your lineup.
> I think you'll be able to still find and buy for eggs tomorrow. The hunt ends rather late here so there should be time left even for the folks on the other end of the pond. ^^


Greetings from over the pond  can’t believe I got the cobweb egg  super happy. Hope you get what you are aiming for


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm losing hope by the second. I wish this event was longer. I can't figure out any more clues


----------



## Bekaa

Ok. I’m going back in.
if I just find one egg, I’ll be ecstatic.


----------



## absol

omg I finally found another one  
had the right idea but couldn't locate the exact spot


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am going insane I need 1 more for flick egg


----------



## kikotoot

asdfghjkl I was trying things randomly and just got either 11 or 2 but idk which it was for    (I think it was 11)


----------



## Blood Eclipse

1 more please let me find it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Okay I'll just settle for the candy corn egg. I'm too stupid to get to ten eggs


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've been out all day and just got home to see all the cobweb eggs gone


----------



## Chris

Cheremtasy said:


> I've been out all day and just got home to see all the cobweb eggs gone


Please do not worry, they will be restocked!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cheremtasy said:


> I've been out all day and just got home to see all the cobweb eggs gone


I've given up hope on getting that one. I can't get ten eggs and I'mma just start farming tbt and hope I can get one that way but I doubt it


----------



## MapleSilver

Of course I found 9 eggs. Of course I only needed 1 to get the cobweb egg. Of course someone buys the last cobweb before I find it.


----------



## Mars Adept

Bekaa said:


> Ok. I’m going back in.
> if I just find one egg, I’ll be ecstatic.



I hope you and Milky Star get enough to buy a Candy Corn egg. Good luck!



kikotoot said:


> asdfghjkl I was trying things randomly and just got either 11 or 2 but idk which it was for    (I think it was 11)



Transaction Log is your friend.


----------



## Livia

I just need 1 more egg and I'll be happy. I think I understand a few of the clues, but I still can't find the eggs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I understand the clues and I know the location of them but yet I don't know where to specifically look


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I did it! I got the one I was most after  I wanted to give up so badly


----------



## Roxxy

I know it’s not allowed but I have been so lucky and it’s breaking my heart to see some people so upset and worried. Is there any way of donating eggs, even to a prize pot raffle for participants who didn’t manage to get an egg?


----------



## Amilee

aah what? im not logged in for one day and the most terrifying event of the year returns?? oh wow!
tbh i kinda missed it this year but i probably wouldnt have had time because of the ac release so its nice to have it now  
hope theres gonna be a cobweb egg restock because im just getting started!


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> I know it’s not allowed but I have been so lucky and it’s breaking my heart to see some people so upset and worried. Is there any way of donating eggs, even to a prize pot raffle for participants who didn’t manage to get an egg?


Eggs are non-transferable I'm afraid.


----------



## Ginkgo

Vrisnem said:


> Please do not worry, they will be restocked!


Will the less-costly ones also receive a restock or no, because there already were more available to begin with? I had plans, but them moonlight eggs selling like hotcakes lol


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Eggs are non-transferable I'm afraid.


I understand. Just so hard to see people who are stressed and worried.


----------



## Chris

Ginkgo said:


> Will the less-costly ones also receive a restock or no, because there already were more available to begin with? I had plans, but them moonlight eggs selling like hotcakes lol


If an egg sells out then it will be restocked (not infinitely, mind!) with the exception of the golden egg.


----------



## Milleram

Okay, I finally figured out 3 of the clues, so at least I'll be able to get the candy corn egg if nothing else. :')


----------



## Ginkgo

Vrisnem said:


> If an egg sells out then it will be restocked (not infinitely, mind!) with the exception of the golden egg.


This sparks joy LOL, thank you for answering


----------



## Asarena

Hopefully I can get at least one egg from the last batch. I just need one more for a moonlight egg~


----------



## Maruchan

YEEESSSS  Thanks to #20 I finally managed to get to 9 eggs ;___;
so far, I have only found...4-3-8-7-9-1-15-14-20
Really wanna go with 3x Candy Corn Egg / 1 Candy Corn + 1 Moonlight Halloweaster....decisiondecision


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Roxxy said:


> I know it’s not allowed but I have been so lucky and it’s breaking my heart to see some people so upset and worried. Is there any way of donating eggs, even to a prize pot raffle for participants who didn’t manage to get an egg?


you can't transfer egg currency but you can sell/trade/giveaway the egg collectible afterwards if you want.


I'll be interested in seeing where these new eggs fall on the collectible tier list.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

8 minutes before Zipper curses us with more frustration


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 8 minutes before Zipper curses us with more frustration


this egg hunt has honestly given me new life, ty staff for this lovely yet excruciating surprise egg hunt lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 8 minutes before Zipper curses us with more frustration


Hopefully he's on time! 
I'll wait and see which ones of these clues I know, then I am going to actually play some Animal Crossing... I've been hunting eggs for most of the day!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> this egg hunt has honestly given me new life, ty staff for this lovely yet excruciating surprise egg hunt lol


Happy Halloweaster!


----------



## Roxxy

xSuperMario64x said:


> you can't transfer egg currency but you can sell/trade/giveaway the egg collectible afterwards if you want.
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in seeing where these new eggs fall on the collectible tier list.


 My cobweb egg will not be sold as it is super special and perfect for me being old and overly sentimental.  Not good at selling which is why i am poor


----------



## Mars Adept

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll be interested in seeing where these new eggs fall on the collectible tier list.



The Cobweb and Moonlight seem to be the most popular. Moonlight is almost sold out and the Cobweb sold out quickly even after a restock.

Flick could be super popular as well, but it’s too early to tell.


----------



## Foreverfox

I DID IT OMG YAYYYY MOONLIGHT EGGIEEE!!


----------



## Heyden

Egg 12 isn't real <3


----------



## Giddy

I've surprised myself and found more than I thought. I would love to get the zombie AND flick egg, but really dunno how many I can find. I have no idea what I am doing with the puzzles. Those are my weakness. DX I'll stick to the others when I can. But might have a break soon! 
Hope everyone has been doing and continue to do so!


----------



## Nefarious

I'm anxious. Have mercy on me Zipper, all I ask for is for 3 more that I can understand.


----------



## Asarena

Heyden said:


> Egg 12 isn't real <3


I spent so long looking for egg 12 before finally accepting that it was not to be


----------



## kikotoot

Roxxy said:


> My cobweb egg will not be sold as it is super special and perfect for me being old and overly sentimental.  Not good at selling which is why i am poor



kin! I'm way too sentimental (you'll notice every collectible on display is my own   I only ever brought myself to sell my hot feather but I wish I held onto it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Roxxy said:


> My cobweb egg will not be sold as it is super special and perfect for me being old and overly sentimental.  Not good at selling which is why i am poor


same here, I'm a huge fan of purple collectibles (cause, surprise, I LOVE purple stuff), especially ones that are blue/purple like the glam feather, so I can't see myself selling my cobweb egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still haven't found 9 clues...I just want a cobweb egg..


----------



## Tinkeringbell

NefariousKing said:


> I'm anxious. Have mercy on me Zipper, all I ask for is for 3 more that I can understand.


I would love understanding all 5 of them  But 2 would be good as well.  I hope he hurries up!


----------



## IonicKarma

its interesting to note that the highest egg count is 18, I wonder if any eggs just straight up haven't been found by anyone yet?  If so I guess Zipper might be taking Halloween after all


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

*Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa!*

Do you know the number of the beast?
This aptly numbered lot has been released. 
If you can find all the eggs included in batch six,
I'll return Halloween to Jack, Pierrot, and Wix.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The Cobweb and Moonlight seem to be the most popular. Moonlight is almost sold out and the Cobweb sold out quickly even after a restock.
> 
> Flick could be super popular as well, but it’s too early to tell.


yeah the moonlight and cobweb eggs are def up there. maybe they'll be upper tier like the pierrot/wix candies or the dark egg.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa!*
> 
> Do you know the number of the beast?
> This aptly numbered lot has been released.
> If you can find all the eggs included in batch six,
> I'll return Halloween to Jack, Pierrot, and Wix.​


TY ZIPPER


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I give up none of these clues make sense!


----------



## JellyBeans

not me confidently going to find an egg to realise it's not there... for the 87th time


----------



## Roxxy

Happy Hallowea


xSuperMario64x said:


> same here, I'm a huge fan of purple collectibles (cause, surprise, I LOVE purple stuff), especially ones that are blue/purple like the glam feather, so I can't see myself selling my cobweb egg.


 team purple  

Purple is more than a colour. Most do not understand


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yay got my flick egg!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> Happy Hallowea
> 
> team purple
> 
> Purple is more than a colour. Most do not understand


I love purple reminds me of space 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

I j u st want o n e EGGGG!!;!!!!!!;


----------



## kayleee

my brain hurts


----------



## Arckaniel

it's like 4am here lol and I can't sleep cuz I'm still hoping I could find like 5 more for the Flick egg but I honestly don't know where to look for the other eggs anymore lmao


----------



## xara

so uh,, anybody feel like selling a cobweb egg-


----------



## Roxxy

kikotoot said:


> kin! I'm way too sentimental (you'll notice every collectible on display is my own   I only ever brought myself to sell my hot feather but I wish I held onto it


That is so sweet  My lineup is so personal  it’s not about cost. Only nearly perfect as I need to get a special birthstone in it to make it work 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Milky star said:


> I love purple reminds me of space
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> I j u st want o n e EGGGG!!;!!!!!!;


Oh darling, wish I could help you


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> so uh,, anybody feel like selling a cobweb egg-


Yeah anyone? Cuz cuz  uh I'm not going to get one


----------



## Jhine7

Just needed 1 more egg for a 9th and two collectibles.. doesn't look like that's gonna happen with the new clues.


----------



## Mars Adept

Heyden said:


> Egg 12 isn't real <3



As someone who found Egg 12, it is very much real.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i know what I'm looking for 

but how do I find it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hate egg hunts  it's biased against dumb people like me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> As someone who found Egg 12, it is very much real.


bruh whuttttt


----------



## Mars Adept

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh whuttttt



It took a little bit of searching but I did find it. Maybe you can too!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

a shame there isn't a one egg prize or I'd treat it like my biggest treasure


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Just found my first egg


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ametsa Izarra said:


> a shame there isn't a one egg prize or I'd treat it like my biggest treasure


I know right? I would spend my one egg real quick


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It took a little bit of searching but I did find it. Maybe you can too!


I've looked for it so much tho lol 


I just found #21, if I can find two more I can get the candy corn egg!


----------



## Halloqueen

Just need two more...but everything I haven't solved is just not coming to me at all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I officially hate Zipper


----------



## Catharina

These last ones are so hard


----------



## Maruchan

Hmmm. Really love how the Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg looks <3


----------



## xara

how am i literally struggling with #23 i-


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg 25! Hope I can get two more so I can buy a Candy Corn Egg!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I can't find anything how am I this dumb


----------



## Roxxy

kikotoot said:


> kin! I'm way too sentimental (you'll notice every collectible on display is my own   I only ever brought myself to sell my hot feather but I wish I held onto it


Just had to say your lineup is gorgeous and I would love to know the sentimentality behind it  I didn’t get collectibles at the beginning but it’s so lovely as some people have such love behind them.


----------



## Mistreil

Got a few of the final batch! I... think I'll give up on the earlier ones -- hours of searching and I couldn't get them asdgfldg _( :3_)L... 12/25 is pretty good though ywy)9 good luck all!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

1/25 and it was pure luck I hate how much anxiety and stress this gives me,,  I'mma just cha cha out of here


----------



## KittenNoir

The one egg I wanted and its sold out  Please tell me they are doing a restock


----------



## Nefarious

Damn it, I'm not getting any of these... might have to just settle with two moonlight eggs if they restock. I was so close though ughh.


----------



## samsquared

KittenNoir said:


> The one egg I wanted and its sold out  Please tell me they are doing a restock


Same for me Kitten, I went to bed and ate breakfast, came back & now all of the cobweb eggs are sold out  i really hope there will be a restock!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Bruh egg #25 is evil...


----------



## Arckaniel

4 more omg I don't think I'll make it, I just want some of those Flick egg


----------



## Asarena

I found egg 21, and I have enough for the moonlight egg now. But I have to wait for it to restock


----------



## KittenNoir

samsquared said:


> Same for me Kitten, I went to bed and ate breakfast, came back & now all of the cobweb eggs are sold out  i really hope there will be a restock!


I stayed up till 2 am and then fell asleep and I awake this morning and its gone


----------



## Halloqueen

Well, looks like I counted my chickens Eggs before they hatched and now I might not able to get all of the main three I was aiming for on my own. RIP. I don't think _any_ of what I have left to solve is going to come to me between now and the end.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I dislike this I dislike how much the frustrates me 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

This event should be longer


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Oof, the last ones are trickier! Fingers crossed I'll get some good ideas sometime soon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The last puzzle was so satisfying to solve, had to do some serious Googling for that one.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I managed to get 15 eggs and buy the Flick egg, so I'm happy with that. I'm going to stop searching for the rest since I got what I wanted. Definitely a solid mix of frustration and elation with this event, lol

(for posterity, the eggs I didn't get are 1, 2, 5, 6, 9, 12, 16, 22, 23, 24)


----------



## Tinkeringbell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The last puzzle was so satisfying to solve, had to do some serious Googling for that one.


Aaagh I think I know the general direction of that one, but I'm not quite there yet!


----------



## kikotoot

eee I have enough for the moonlight egg but it's sold out! time to sit tight and refresh the store


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Why am so stupid


----------



## KittenNoir

Please tell me the store will restock ? I only want to get one egg if I can


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'll sell my soul and trade my pink fragment for one web eggy boi


----------



## Roxxy

KittenNoir said:


> Please tell me the store will restock ? I only want to get one egg if I can


The mods did say that there would be a restock. Hope everyone gets everything they have worked so hard for


----------



## Sara?

GREAT ! now i found one and now i feel forced to at the very least find two more to be able to get at least the corn egg and not waste my found egg lol, not this again !


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> Why am so stupid


You are not stupid. You are intelligent and amazing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> You are not stupid. You are intelligent and amazing.


Awww so sweet qwq I just feel stupid cause I only can solve one clue


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> Awww so sweet qwq I just feel stupid cause I only can solve one clue


Since i replied to you, 3 people love you.  This event has been super hard. You are so important to this forum.


----------



## Stella-Io

I only found one from the latest batch of clues. I'm stuck and can't figure out any others, so this might be all the eggs I get for this years (Hallo)Easter Egg Hunt.

I did surprisingly well this event, last event I think I only found 4, I found 10 this time around : o I'm super happy I got the MOON egg, slowly but surely my night themed lineup grows


----------



## ReeBear

Egh my brain is broken from clues, what time does this event close in GMT?


----------



## Sara?

What happens if at the end of the event we have an egg but not enough to trade it for a collective?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> Since i replied to you, 3 people love you.  This event has been super hard. You are so important to this forum.


qwq whaaaaa I can't handle so much sweetness 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Sara? said:


> What happens if at the end of the event we have an egg but not enough to trade it for a collective?


It just goes away I assume


----------



## Sara?

Milky star said:


> qwq whaaaaa I can't handle so much sweetness
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> 
> It just goes away I assume



uhh what!


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

I hope there's a re-stock as the two eggs I love are sold out and I'm getting the hang of finding them now!


----------



## Sara?

can someone in the staff confirm please  what happens after the event if you do not have enough eggs found to get a collective but you do have eggs. What happen to those eggs ? can we sell the eggs to people who have more ?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BRUH I JUST FOUND #23 LOL
that was legitimately really clever, kudos staff 

only need one more!!


----------



## amemome

I feel like for a lot of these eggs, I know where I should look but it seemed to not actually be where I need to be? Brain = fried... hoping the cobweb eggs restock and I can snag one.


----------



## itsmxuse

Milky star said:


> Why am so stupid


Like @Roxxy already said you aren’t stupid, maybe take a little break from searching and come back with a clear mind. Just as I was about to give up I managed to find 3 in a row. deep breaths ~ you got this!


----------



## Halloqueen

Here Lies Halloqueen

Killed by Eggs 12, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 25.


----------



## Sara?

Halloqueen said:


> Here Lies Halloqueen
> 
> Killed by Eggs 12, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 25.




oh! i know 21   ! wish i could help that way you could help me with the others which i am stuck lol


----------



## Halloqueen

Sara? said:


> oh! i know 21   ! wish i could help that way you could help me with the others which i am stuck lol


A shame we can't, but thank you for the sentiment.


----------



## ReeBear

Milky star said:


> I'll sell my soul and trade my pink fragment for one web eggy boi


Someone is offering a trade in the tbt marketplace, I tagged youuuu


----------



## Oblivia

Get em while they're hot!

(restock!)


----------



## Livia

I'm never going to find 1 more egg


----------



## Nefarious

xSuperMario64x said:


> BRUH I JUST FOUND #23 LOL
> that was legitimately really clever, kudos staff
> 
> only need one more!!



Dude, I just found this too! _That is some galaxy brain stuff._

*One left so damn close.*


----------



## kikotoot

The perfect conclusion!


----------



## ReeBear

Oblivia said:


> Get em while they're hot!
> 
> (restock!)


Cry. 1 egg off a cobweb ;-;


----------



## Asarena

Got my moonlight egg!


----------



## MapleSilver

Couldn't find a 10th egg so decided to get a moonlight egg instead. I can probably make some good lineups with it.


----------



## Rinpane

ReeBear said:


> Egh my brain is broken from clues, what time does this event close in GMT?


In GMT, it closes on November 3rd at 3AM.

I kinda want to get another egg but I can’t figure out anything else. *_*


----------



## Roxxy

21.11 on Sunday night, eating chocolate buttons (sorry lovely US friends no idea of equivalent ) tired and up early tomorrow


----------



## ReeBear

Picked up a moonlight and candycorn egg and officially giving up on the rest  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Roxxy

Rinpane said:


> In GMT, it closes on November 3rd at 3AM.
> 
> I kinda want to get another egg but I can’t figure out anything else. *_*


Tysm, I really appreciate info. I should have looked but just been one of those weekends


----------



## mogyay

i'm applying to harvard after getting some of these recent ones


----------



## Sara?

mogyay said:


> i'm applying to harvard after getting some of these recent ones




hahah best comment thus far


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Now, I watch and wait to see who nabs the golden egg. I hope we’ve found them all so that Zipper gets banished


----------



## Sara?

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Now, I watch and wait to see who nabs the golden egg. I hope we’ve found them all so that Zipper gets banished



Amen to that !


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Phew, got the last Moonlight Halloweaster Egg!  Now I hope someone will sell me the Candy Corn lol.


----------



## Aurita

these new ones are the most difficult!! probably will call it quits soon and wait for a moonlight egg restock


----------



## moo_nieu

I was hoping to get a flick egg, but I just cashed in my 9 because I've spent far too many hours on this and I don't think i'll get 6 more
good luck to the rest of you who are still hunting! c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hate Zipper so much I just want him to disappear!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

I just hope I can trade my pink star fragment for a web egg. I will be forever grateful


----------



## itsmxuse

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Phew, got the last Moonlight Halloweaster Egg!  Now I hope someone will sell me the Candy Corn lol.


I can get you a candy corn egg  I’m terrible at pricing though


----------



## Maruchan

Got my beloved Candy Corn Halloweaster. Added the Moonlight.
QUITE ENOUGH FOR THIS YEAR

 GOOD LUCK to Everyone with their ongoing Egg Hunt!! Have fun!!


----------



## 6iixx

i literally have no idea what i'm looking for - the only egg i found was literally by accident.  idk if i'm just too new to understand the clues, or what  ;c


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The last puzzle was so satisfying to solve, had to do some serious Googling for that one.


I've been searching around for like 30 min now and I can't figure it out :,,,,(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

itsmxuse said:


> I can get you a candy corn egg  I’m terrible at pricing though


I made a thread in TBT Marketplace, let's discuss there!


----------



## Roxxy

Maruchan said:


> Got my beloved Candy Corn Halloweaster. Added the Moonlight.
> QUITE ENOUGH FOR THIS YEAR
> 
> GOOD LUCK to Everyone with their ongoing Egg Hunt!! Have fun!!


Lineup looks gorgeous


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just need five eggs to get that midnight egg! So pretty


----------



## Tinkeringbell

6iixx said:


> i literally have no idea what i'm looking for - the only egg i found was literally by accident.  idk if i'm just too new to understand the clues, or what  ;c


Looking at previous events like this might give you some examples of how to read the clues and search if you really are 'too new'. It really did a lot for me too! From just 3 eggs yesterday to 19 today!


----------



## sleepydreepy

uGH this is so hard but those eggies are worth it


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got my sixth egg...only to find out both of the eggs that I wanted were sold out .


----------



## Arckaniel

if all else fails, I'll probably just buy a cobweb egg once it restocks and sell it, but I really want to flick egg tho, but I'm just too tired already lmao


----------



## Mercedes

Will it tell me like hey you found a egg click here orr


----------



## Imbri

Will there be a restock? I just got enough for the egg I wanted, only to find that anything I can affored is sold out.


----------



## amemome

Mercedes said:


> Will it tell me like hey you found a egg click here orr



Once you click the egg, you get a notification in your alerts tab telling you that you earned an egg.


----------



## Mercedes

amemome said:


> Once you click the egg, you get a notification in your alerts tab telling you that you earned an egg.


Ok perfect I wish I knew what one I just found RIP. It wont like mark it off ughh


----------



## KittenNoir

Dunquixote said:


> I just got my sixth egg...only to find out both of the eggs that I wanted were sold out .


Same I only wanted 1 egg  I need 2 more to get the one I wanted and I can’t find them and it’s sold out


----------



## Chris

Mercedes said:


> Will it tell me like hey you found a egg click here orr


Please see this quote from @Zipper T. Bunny's post:


Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Clue Types:*
> 
> *Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will appear somewhere as a link or little egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case.
> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, Click "Eggs" from your sidebar, and enter the code in the "Redeem" box as shown below. Make sure to type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEGOESHERE".






Imbri said:


> Will there be a restock? I just got enough for the egg I wanted, only to find that anything I can affored is sold out.


Yes, if eggs sell out they will be restocked (but not infinitely). The exception to this is the golden egg.


----------



## Rosch

Yeah. Please restock. I fried my brains out only to find out the egg I want is not available.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Mercedes said:


> Ok perfect I wish I knew what one I just found RIP. It wont like mark it off ughh


You can use your transaction log for that! Also, the notification will have a code, and it'll start with the nr. of the egg you found


----------



## amemome

Mercedes said:


> Ok perfect I wish I knew what one I just found RIP. It wont like mark it off ughh


It does tell you! If you go to the shop tab and click "Transactions" you can check which egg you found.


----------



## Nefarious

GOT THE FLICK EGG!
_Thank you brain for having an epiphany._

This was both painful and fun, thank you staff for the exciting weekend. Really made my Halloween. ^^

Now to see if I can buy a Moonlight egg off of someone.


----------



## Mars Adept

Tinkeringbell said:


> From just 3 eggs yesterday to 19 today!



Even if you weren’t a newer member, I’d still consider you very good at finding eggs. Well done.


----------



## Mercedes

amemome said:


> It does tell you! If you go to the shop tab and click "Transactions" you can check which egg you found.


Egg 21 wtf


----------



## Foreverfox

Can I get an egg for pointing out, "Clues will*s *be added"?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

GUYS I GOT THE EGG!!! BLESS @Purrley


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Foreverfox said:


> Can I get an egg for pointing out, "Clues will*s *be added"?


Ah yes, the famous pluralization egg

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Milky star said:


> GUYS I GOT THE EGG!!! BLESS @Purrley


It looks good on you!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> Can I get an egg for pointing out, "Clues will*s *be added"?


Ran a search on the page and cannot find where you are seeing this. Is it not in the thread OP?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tinkeringbell said:


> Ah yes, the famous pluralization egg
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> 
> It looks good on you!


It's so pretty!! I love it so much!! Now to snag that moonlight egg and my line will be awesome!


----------



## Arckaniel

I'm currently waiting for the cobweb egg to restock cuz I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get me some flick egg no more lol I just want to sleep already lol


----------



## AssassinVicz

I don’t know if I’m really missing something but I really haven’t found a single one. 

This is my first time taking part and I’m just not seeing any eggs or the clues for the puzzles could be anything. :/


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> Ran a search on the page and cannot find where you are seeing this. Is it not in the thread OP?


it's in the black box at the top of the page. The sentence that says, "Clues wills be added throughout the weekend..."


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Arckaniel said:


> I'm currently waiting for the cobweb egg to restock cuz I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get me some flick egg no more lol I just want to sleep already lol


Honestly, then go sleep! I let it keep me up for waaay too long last night and it got me nothing. Tomorrow there's still time and you might have some epiphanies!


----------



## Livia

I did it! I got 6 eggs! I really hope the moonlight egg will be restocked so I can get one


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg 21! Just need one more for the Candy Corn Egg!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Three of my children are a bit different, but I love them just the same. <3


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> it's in the black box at the top of the page. The sentence that says, "Clues wills be added throughout the weekend..."


That'll be why I can't see it - dismissed it earlier today! @Jeremy that's a you-job!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Three of my children are a bit different, but I love them just the same. <3


I wonder if an egg has ever hatched on this site! They're all very pretty : D


----------



## kikotoot

petition to change the "cobweb halloweaster egg" into the "bi-derweb halloweaster egg" ☄


----------



## Bob Zombie

Solved my first puzzle!  And got my first collectible


----------



## Tinkeringbell

kikotoot said:


> petition to change the "cobweb halloweaster egg" into the "biderweb halloweaster egg" ☄


What's a biderweb? (English isn't my first language and that's a new word!)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just love my eggy boy I'mma change my aesthetic hold up


----------



## Mars Adept

kikotoot said:


> petition to change the "cobweb halloweaster egg" into the "biderweb halloweaster egg" ☄



Bidenweb?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

nthylton said:


> Solved my first puzzle!  And got my first collectible


Awesome dude! Looks cool! I'm glad your first collectible was an event prize


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> That'll be why I can't see it - dismissed it earlier today! @Jeremy that's a you-job!


I can't help but notice these things. I'm a writer/editor, so it just happens. lol


----------



## Bob Zombie

Thanks!  I admit I wasn't sure I wanted to play until I found my second egg and the FOMO kicked in


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I finally figured out the last one I needed for the Flick egg ajdksdfbdf. My eyes can finally rest.

I'm gonna feel dumb when the easy ones I missed are revealed.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll be interested in seeing where these new eggs fall on the collectible tier list.


It seems the Moonlight and Cobweb eggs are most popular and wanted, so they might be around for a while and sold at a nice price. I suspect more Candy Corn eggs will be circulating around towards the end of the event since they are the cheapest egg-wise. Poor zombie egg has barely any sold despite costing the same as the moonlight one, it might be harder to find later on (if it has that much demand)

The Flick Egg is going be hard to find and probably really expensive if someone decides to sell it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I only need one more egg but I can't find any of the ones I'm missing


----------



## Halloqueen

xSuperMario64x said:


> I only need one more egg but I can't find any of the ones I'm missing


Two for me. It's a real bummer.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Watch how Egg 2# has the easiest answer and I spent hours over hours, trying to find out what it is. 

Also sorry if this is off topic, but can you actually gift the new potion to other users or..?


----------



## Coach

Still missing 7 eggs! I need 3 more to get the 2 collectibles I want the most (flick and zombie), so I think I might be able to do it.

I need 2, 5, 6, 10, 16, 22 and 23.


----------



## petrichr

I found an egg image but when I click it it's broken link... Maybe it's residual from an older year.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Purrley said:


> Watch how Egg 2# has the easiest answer and I spent hours over hours, trying to find out what it is.
> 
> Also sorry if this is off topic, but can you actually gift the new potion to other users or..?


I'm not familiar with every tbt prize so I can't figure it out lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

Oh also! Will everyone get the new potion of..?


----------



## 6iixx

Milky star said:


> I'm not familiar with every tbt prize so I can't figure it out lol



i'm in the same boat; i'm getting a few of them, but it's really tricky when you've got no grasp on how things worked.  i've only been here a few months, stick strictly to the NH thread areas mostly, so i'm kicking myself in the butt right now just trying to get 6 eggs  ;c


----------



## Nefarious

Purrley said:


> Also sorry if this is off topic, but can you actually gift the new potion to other users or..?



Won't know for sure until they are made and distributed, but I'd assume you can if everyone that participated in the manor event is getting one.


----------



## toxapex

OH NO I DIDNT CHECK THE FORUMS FOR A COUPLE DAYS!!!!!! MY FAVORITE EVENT STARTED AND I DIDNT EVEN KNOW,


well idk how much time i will have so lemme try and get one of the baby egg collectibles..


----------



## Heyden

Flick Egg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane

Looking for eggs on my lunch break ahaha so many new clues! Weirdly enough I got egg 25 in .0001 seconds


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Zane said:


> Looking for eggs on my lunch break ahaha so many new clues! Weirdly enough I got egg 25 in .0001 seconds


Heh yeah some are like that! I mostly saw clues and went "oh I know this one because I landed there looking for another earlier clue already "


----------



## Cosmic-chan

6iixx said:


> i'm in the same boat; i'm getting a few of them, but it's really tricky when you've got no grasp on how things worked.  i've only been here a few months, stick strictly to the NH thread areas mostly, so i'm kicking myself in the butt right now just trying to get 6 eggs  ;c


Yeah I tend to stay in the basement or nh forums aaah,, I'm new myself so this event is definitely harder for me lol


----------



## seliph

*caramels your dansen*


----------



## Cosmic-chan

If anyone has extra eggs I'll take a moonlight egg thx


----------



## SarahSays

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


CONGRATS!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


Nice egg. I figured you'd get it


----------



## 6iixx

finally got 6 for now - was such a struggle getting that far.  just hoping i return when the moonlit egg is in stock so i didn't hunt 'em down for nothing.

i seriously applaud anyone who takes the time to get more than a few eggs here because.. mygod.  it was a task just to get _6_ of them.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Milky star said:


> Yeah I tend to stay in the basement or nh forums aaah,, I'm new myself so this event is definitely harder for me lol


To be fair... It does make it harder if you've only explored/participated in certain threads. I came in with ... curiosity and boredom, I guess, so I know most of the threads on the 'front page' and what general information they contain. Which may have made this egg hunt easier for me than most people doing this for the first time... So I guess I should say 'sorry' for telling people they can do it too and making it sound easier than it actually is 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*



Any hints?  I still need 5, 12, 17, 22, 24 and 25  Congratulations!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


YESH! We know that the bunny will be banished from Halloween! We only need one of these per year lol


----------



## lana.

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


YAY


----------



## Cadbberry

CONGRATS SELIPH!! You did it!


----------



## Nefarious

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*



_The evil has been defeated._ Congrats on the golden goose egg!


----------



## mogyay

i'm RLY SLEEPY BUT CONGRATS @seliph it's rly well deserved, u have always been so close so i'm glad this is ur year!! ty for hosting vris (and all the mods) it's been fun and actually not too stressful (i say as i still have 6 to stress over)


----------



## seliph

Tinkeringbell said:


> Any hints?  I still need 5, 12, 17, 22, 24 and 25  Congratulations!



ya here's your hints



Spoiler




EggFirst SightingTypeClueEgg 1Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueCarmine party favor spotted in the sky.Egg 2Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTPuzzleA bell tree prize for tired eyes.Egg 3Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueShown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo.Egg 4Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueTwo blank eyes under two long ears
Now he's back to raise our fears
Why invite him on Halloween?
They'll be wishing for last year'sEgg 5Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueDomestic goddess caught red-handed.Egg 6Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSmall, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you.Egg 7Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClue
New, fresh, and on the tails of activity.Egg 8Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueA grand archipelago under a layer of branches.Egg 9Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueJourney to the puppet palace... if you dare!Egg 10Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueRotten to the root.Egg 11Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTPuzzleFeeling confident? Bewilderment? Or fearful? Subscribe to this for a better connection!Egg 12Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueFriend and neighbor from the start
Not enough for my cold heart
Too low tier
So disappear
To somewhere else when you departEgg 13Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThis clue is kinda sus.Egg 14Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueMasked gentleman enters the fray.Egg 15Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThematically temporary rather than darkness default, much to the chagrin of many.Egg 16Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTCluePeople may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!Egg 17Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueHer fate is written in the cards.Egg 18Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTPuzzlePolish me shiny and iron out the kinks; it's the new platform for forum hijinks.Egg 19Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueIt's your largest organ; best to take care of it!Egg 20Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueI helped them get wealthy
But they were disloyal
They locked me away
In darkness I'll spoilEgg 21Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueAn eye for an eye, a stone for a stone.Egg 22Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueA fleeting dream in the back of our minds.Egg 23Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueThe bottom pin on this board will inspire your hunt.Egg 24Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTPuzzleAmerican eponym for the revived Mauritians.Egg 25Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueUniversal editing runs rampant; randomness becomes a game. Roughly halfway through the walls of paste, we learn of a historic French monument.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

seliph said:


> ya here's your hints
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EggFirst SightingTypeClueEgg 1Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueCarmine party favor spotted in the sky.Egg 2Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTPuzzleA bell tree prize for tired eyes.Egg 3Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueShown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo.Egg 4Oct 31 4:00 PM EDTClueTwo blank eyes under two long ears
> Now he's back to raise our fears
> Why invite him on Halloween?
> They'll be wishing for last year'sEgg 5Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueDomestic goddess caught red-handed.Egg 6Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSmall, large, or of the medium space between? Once you've narrowed your decision, the right price will appear before you.Egg 7Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClue
> New, fresh, and on the tails of activity.Egg 8Oct 31 7:00 PM EDTClueA grand archipelago under a layer of branches.Egg 9Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueJourney to the puppet palace... if you dare!Egg 10Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueRotten to the root.Egg 11Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTPuzzleFeeling confident? Bewilderment? Or fearful? Subscribe to this for a better connection!Egg 12Oct 31 10:00 PM EDTClueFriend and neighbor from the start
> Not enough for my cold heart
> Too low tier
> So disappear
> To somewhere else when you departEgg 13Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThis clue is kinda sus.Egg 14Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueMasked gentleman enters the fray.Egg 15Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTClueThematically temporary rather than darkness default, much to the chagrin of many.Egg 16Nov 1 9:00 AM ESTCluePeople may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!Egg 17Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueHer fate is written in the cards.Egg 18Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTPuzzlePolish me shiny and iron out the kinks; it's the new platform for forum hijinks.Egg 19Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueIt's your largest organ; best to take care of it!Egg 20Nov 1 12:00 PM ESTClueI helped them get wealthy
> But they were disloyal
> They locked me away
> In darkness I'll spoilEgg 21Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueAn eye for an eye, a stone for a stone.Egg 22Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueA fleeting dream in the back of our minds.Egg 23Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueThe bottom pin on this board will inspire your hunt.Egg 24Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTPuzzleAmerican eponym for the revived Mauritians.Egg 25Nov 1 3:00 PM ESTClueUniversal editing runs rampant; randomness becomes a game. Roughly halfway through the walls of paste, we learn of a historic French monument.


XD Thanks! Those are very helpful


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations on your golden egg, @seliph !  

No easy feat!


----------



## Halloqueen

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


I beseech thee, o wise one, teach me your ways! 8 eggs still evade me.

Congratulations on the Golden Easter Egg!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Congrats on the gold egg seliph! It looks cool with your lineup.

I am currently trying to get 2 more so I can buy a candy corn egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I love @seliph


----------



## Maiana

congrats on the golden egg seliph!!!

you're a trooper ;o;


----------



## seliph

Milky star said:


> I love @seliph


i appreciate the congrats but this is a lil weird who are u


----------



## xara

NOT ME EYEING THE FLICK EGG NOW TOO my brain really went from just wanting the candy corn egg to wanting _everything_


----------



## Cosmic-chan

seliph said:


> i appreciate the congrats but this is a lil weird who are u


  your secret admirer


----------



## xara

congrats on the egg @seliph !!


----------



## Nefarious

So that this memory is preserved.


----------



## toxapex

CONGRATS SELIPH!!!!

I realized I missed a large chunk of this event when I got my first egg and saw seliph on the leaderboard with 24 hahaha


----------



## Cheremtasy

Congrats on the gold easter egg seliph! ^^


----------



## Chris

Well done, @seliph!


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats @seliph !


----------



## Tinkeringbell

TykiButterfree said:


> Congrats on the gold egg seliph! It looks cool with your lineup.
> 
> I am currently trying to get 2 more so I can buy a candy corn egg.


I see you only need 1 more! GOGOGO! You can do it!


----------



## seliph

can sth be done about the weirdness here i just want to enjoy my egg


----------



## Aniko

Congrat to the winner!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

seliph said:


> can sth be done about the weirdness here i just want to enjoy my egg


Aww I'm sorry! I didn't want you to enjoy your egg less, I had hoped some fun would make it better!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found a bunch more eggs. Also, congrats to seliph for finding all 25 eggs. Pretty fast too! I knew I had it in you.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I think zipper and seliph are connected spiritually somehow or something


----------



## Sheep Villager

smh you guys just had to go and banish Zipper 
RIP future Halloweasters.​


----------



## seliph

Tinkeringbell said:


> Aww I'm sorry! I didn't want you to enjoy your egg less, I had hoped some fun would make it better!


looool its ok im sure u meant no harm its just v uncomfortable when a stranger is being direct/personal like that



Dinosaurz said:


> I think zipper and seliph are connected spiritually somehow or something


easters on my bday next yr.... coincidence....


----------



## Bcat

A true story.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So is this event over or nah?


----------



## Giddy

We still have some time right~? Didn't want to stress over either finding more egss or going for an egg I didn't want XD


----------



## Mairmalade

Milky star said:


> So is this event over or nah?


Nope! The hunt continues until November 2 at 10:00 p.m. EST.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> Nope! The hunt continues until November 2 at 10:00 p.m. EST.


Dang it


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I’ve got 7 total eggs so far, and I’m really proud of myself!! I hope I can find two more and get the candy corn egg!


----------



## Nefarious

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> You have until *Monday November 2nd 2020 at 10PM EST* to find as many eggs as you can. After that point they will no longer be redeemable.



@Giddy You still have time.


----------



## Halloqueen

Milky star said:


> So is this event over or nah?


This doesn't end until tomorrow night at 10:00 PM EST. The hunt is not over once someone gets the Golden Easter Egg.




Sheep Villager said:


> smh you guys just had to go and banish Zipper
> RIP future Halloweasters.​









Long live Jack, the one true Czar of Halloween!


----------



## Oblivia

Hey everyone. This is just a quick reminder that offering up a congrats is fine and encouraged, but let's be mindful of what we're saying and avoid taking things too far to where people feel uncomfortable. I know all your brains are _scrambled_ by this point, but keep searching for those elusive eggs and keep things friendly and appropriate. 

Also, I'll be restocking Moonlight and Cobweb eggs in ~10 minutes!


----------



## Giddy

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’ve got 7 total eggs so far, and I’m really proud of myself!! I hope I can find two more and get the candy corn egg!



Ah, your zombie egg looks amazing~ Definitely one I really want! And hope you get the chance to find two more, good luck!


----------



## absol

ahhhh I need to find 2 eggs in 10min somehow


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've gotten 10 eggs so here's to hoping I can snag a cobweb egg!


----------



## Bcat

Mmm boy, time to get my finger-fu ready to snag a cobweb egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I NEED MOON LIGHT EGG NOW IT GOT ME LIKE 



	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

But this egg hunt got me like


----------



## absol

oh my god that zipper tree just scared me wth


----------



## toxapex

The zipper tree just legit jumpscared me STIOPPPPP


----------



## kikotoot

When it's November 1st but then you remember that Halloweaster follows its own rules


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Why do I always suck at these hunts XD I really need to explore every board for next time hahaha


----------



## seliph

huh i didnt think burying the egg in the ground would do that


----------



## Nefarious

This literally did me a jumpscare when I refreshed the page.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Eek! I thought the Zipper tree appeared because I found an egg. It both happened coincidentally.

(Might be the only time I'll be spooked by him)


----------



## Blood Eclipse

This is going to haunt my dreams for weeks to come


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Yeah okay the new banner is going to give me nightmares thx.


----------



## Maruchan

.....jfc that pale golden zipper tree
Cannot unseen
BRAVO EXCELLENT WORK!!


----------



## Voodoo

Thanks for the new tree I hate it


----------



## xara

this is literally the most terrifying thing i’ve ever seen


----------



## lieryl

i shouldve never scrolled up


----------



## itsmxuse

well I didn’t want to go to sleep anyway


----------



## Dinosaurz

Anyone wanna do a gender reveal I can think of one forest I wouldn’t mind burning down


----------



## Cheremtasy

Got my cobweb egg!!


----------



## samsquared

if zipper tree isn't one of the nightmare mirrors next fair, you guys missed a huge opportunity


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Alright I'mma have to head out Zipper is creeping me out


----------



## itsmxuse

Cheremtasy said:


> Got my cobweb egg!!


Your lineup is everything


----------



## mogyay

nabbed a moonlight! hoping for a cobweb tho too


----------



## Rowlet28

I hooe they restock again after this one. Not sure if I can snag a Moonlight egg soon. Just need 2 more eggos.


----------



## Giddy

Thanks for the banner, I hate it. The cheeks make it look worse. Its eyes are distracting me!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Just thinking of the poor souls that use tbt just to trade items and get villagers..... they aren’t coming back.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Dinosaurz said:


> Anyone wanna do a gender reveal I can think of one forest I wouldn’t mind burning down


At this point I have to agree even with the risk of Evwirt burning down


----------



## Aurita

after seeing that tree....


----------



## Halloqueen

Managed to grab a Moonlight Halloweaster Egg in this latest restock. I'm not usually one for the eggs with extra bits and accessories, but I have plans for it, so I'm glad I did well enough to be able to acquire both it and the Cobweb Egg.

Now, if only I could figure out at least two of the last eight clues I haven't cracked, I could finally rest in peace. Until then, I guess I'm just a restless spirit wandering these cursed woods.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I need to find five eggs for the moon light egg..hmm..


----------



## SarahSays

*THANK YOU* to the staff for this amazing event! The clues were fair and clever - I really enjoyed finding the ones I did! I've been wanting to begin my collectible hunt - this was the perfect start! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Bekaa

Where do I find the Eggs on my ”sidebar” for entering the puzzle answer?


----------



## Cheremtasy

itsmxuse said:


> Your lineup is everything


Omg thank you!!  I am just over here vibin'


----------



## Halloqueen

Bekaa said:


> Where do I find the Eggs on my ”sidebar” for entering the puzzle answer?


See where in your post, underneath your display picture and name, it lists the following?

Joined
Posts
Bells
Eggs
Island

Click on the number next to where it says Eggs.


----------



## Mikaiah

welp, cobweb eggs sold out, and it was a tossup between that and the moonlight one, anyways. maybe I'll get another few eggs, but I doubt i'll be that good.


----------



## Nefarious

Guess the T in Zipper T Bunny stood for tree this whole time.


----------



## Bekaa

Halloqueen said:


> See where in your post, underneath your display picture and name, it lists the following?
> 
> Joined
> Posts
> Bells
> Eggs
> Island
> 
> Click on the number next to where it says Eggs.


Ah...I was clicking on the word “Egg” there. Didn’t occur to me to hit the number. LOL!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found 4 more eggs the past hour. I guess that's what happens when you don't think too hard on the clues.


----------



## Giddy

Gonna take a rest from this today, come back tomorrow refreshed! Not giving up hope to find these clues! Can't handle the puzzles, I dunno what's wrong with me XD


----------



## xara

IM ONE AWAY FROM BEING ABLE TO GET THE COBWEB EGG,,, PLEASE


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyone wanna trade my swamp potion for a fabulous Moonlight egg? Plz


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> Guess the T in Zipper T Bunny stood for tree this whole time.


I needed a laugh after this brain-melting egg hunt, thanks lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

literally. need. one. more. egg. T___T


now I've put myself back in a bad mood cause I'm killing myself over not being able to find one more. I feel stupid. I just want to be done w this hduejwhehsue


----------



## Asarena

Well, I ended up finding 2 more eggs. Either I'll be able to get one more and buy a candy corn egg or I'll end up having wasted my time for nothing. Hoping for the former


----------



## Nefarious

xSuperMario64x said:


> literally. need. one. more. egg. T___T
> 
> 
> now I've put myself back in a bad mood cause I'm killing myself over not being able to find one more. I feel stupid. I just want to be done w this hduejwhehsue



Definitely would suggest stepping away from the site and do something mundane, like doing laundry. That's what helped me get an epiphany for my last egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

👁 👁 Out here makin trade deals to get eggs. I'm willing to sacrifice old tbt collectibles for


----------



## Zane

oh the eggs are selling out :,(


----------



## Azrael

Of course when I finally get 6 eggs the nightmare egg is sold out


----------



## samsquared

finally enough eggs
bounce happily to the shop
only to have my dreams crushed 
cobweb eggs sold out


----------



## Asarena

The ones I have left are 5, 11, 12, 16, 22, 23, and 24... I really want to find 12, but I feel like I'm not understanding the clue properly. And I thought for sure I'd found where 5 would be at one point, but either it wasn't thre or I didn't look hard enough


----------



## Jhine7

Oh wow, coming back later after taking a break really does help out.

Can't believe I couldn't get #21 earlier, but at least I finally got this 9th egg and will have no wasted eggs now 

^Extra sad for me due to reasons I can't say which would be a hint


----------



## Rosch

Can I just say how creepy the new forum banner is. I never thought I'd hate Zipper with a passion.


----------



## LadyDestani

samsquared said:


> finally enough eggs
> bounce happily to the shop
> only to have my dreams crushed
> cobweb eggs sold out


Same here. Desperately hoping to catch another restock.


----------



## Verecund

I found eggs 4, 1, 3, 15, 13, 7, 19, 18, 25, and just got egg 24 to make my tenth! Stumbled across one of them by accident, had no idea which one it was when I first came across it. I was gunning for the cobweb egg, now I just have to hope for a restock. I thought I knew what seven of the other clues were referring to, but after extensive searching I came up empty on them all.


----------



## sleepydreepy

LadyDestani said:


> Same here. Desperately hoping to catch another restock.


same   
do we know when restocks happen or are they random?


----------



## John Wick

I ended up finding twelve eggs, so I'm happy. ^_^


----------



## amemome

sleepydreepy said:


> same
> do we know when restocks happen or are they random?


it looks like the mods post in this thread to announce a restock!


----------



## samsquared

sleepydreepy said:


> same
> do we know when restocks happen or are they random?


Basically, staff will notify us if they're restocking, but otherwise we can't really know for sure when/if there will be a restock.
fingers crossed there will at least be one more as the event ends


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, just need one more egg so I can buy both the Candy Corn and the (sadly underrated/underappreciated) Zombie Halloweaster Egg. Better act fast but not too fast.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I couldn't find much eggs I just started trading uvu


----------



## Rowlet28

I hope I can get at least 2 more hopefully when the restock happens. I do really like the moonlight egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, just need one more egg so I can buy both the Candy Corn and the (sadly underrated/underappreciated) Zombie Halloweaster Egg. Better act fast but not too fast.


The Zombie egg is cool I want that one too ;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Rosch said:


> Can I just say how creepy the new forum banner is. I never thought I'd hate Zipper with a passion.


Before I experienced Easter on TBT, I almost thought Zipper was cute.  That changed very quickly.


----------



## kayleee

Congrats seliph on the win!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I for one ain't bothered by Zipper's creepy existence, I just can't see it. Anyone else feel that way like I do?


----------



## Livia

I love Zipper. I felt so bad for him in April when everyone was being mean to him. Look how cute he is! How can anyone hate that adorable face


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Yay! I finally got nine eggs, so was able to buy both of the egg collectibles I wanted!! :,D I found eggs 4, 7, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, and 21
The puzzles are impossible...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

*I have managed to clutch the other beautiful egg moon boi. THANK YOU @Kadori !!! *

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Livia said:


> I love Zipper. I felt so bad for him in April when everyone was being mean to him. Look how cute he is! How can anyone hate that adorable face
> View attachment 331093


I hope Zipper rots in heck -3-


----------



## Paperboy012305

Funny how the most popular Halloweaster Egg if 2020 costs only 6 eggs. Most of the other popular Easter Eggs cost higher. Pretty surreal.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Paperboy012305 said:


> Funny how the most popular Halloweaster Egg if 2020 costs only 6 eggs. Most of the other popular Easter Eggs cost higher. Pretty surreal.


I was thinking the same thing. The most sought after eggs are the cheaper ones! Even the last festival was like that. A lot of people were looking for yellow fragments!


----------



## Nefarious

Paperboy012305 said:


> I for one ain't bothered by Zipper's creepy existence, I just can't see it. Anyone else feel that way like I do?



I don't think Zipper himself is all that spooky, but the artists on staff really know how to hit that creepy factor with him. I love it.


----------



## Halloqueen

People say it's good to step away to clear your head, but I find it hard to justify for myself because it feels like wasting precious time that could be spent searching. Ugh.




ForeverSoaring said:


> Yay! I finally got nine eggs, so was able to buy both of the egg collectibles I wanted!! :,D I found eggs 4, 7, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, and 21
> The puzzles are impossible...


I didn't ultimately find 2, 11, or 18 to be difficult, but I have literally no clue what they were thinking with 24.


----------



## Hikari

changed my layout to better match my egg! c:

i actually managed to find 9 eggs, so i went ahead and bought two extras of the candy corn egg since i love it so much, hopefully ill be able to come up with a theme for those extra two later!

after having so much trouble with the clues last night, im pretty proud of myself for being able to solve that much lol, overall pretty happy!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I like AC Zipper. This ain’t AC Zipper. I’m scared


----------



## Cosmic-chan

New goal: 2 eggs to clutch candy corn egg! It's very cute! ^^ Though..that zombie one..is cool,,


----------



## Paperboy012305

Milky star said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The most sought after eggs are the cheaper ones! Even the last festival was like that. A lot of people were looking for yellow fragments!


I see. Well, the star fragments were really overlooked thanks to the plushies. Also, can we press F on the Red Star Fragment? It barely got any love at the start.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I like AC Zipper. This ain’t AC Zipper. I’m scared


He seems kinda SUS.

Sorry I had to.


----------



## Rosch

Is it just me, or did the shop just restock and the cobweb eggs are quickly sold out? Well that sucks... I hope it gets restocked again. I don't want to put all the hours I've spent egg hunting for nothing.


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Before I experienced Easter on TBT, I almost thought Zipper was cute.  That changed very quickly.


Zipper is like, Five Nights at Freddy's cyoot. O_O


----------



## jiny

i want the flick egg but i cant figure out these clues or puzzles ;; ive only managed to find 4 and i just bought a candy corn egg. atleast i have one egg to remember this event by haha


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Paperboy012305 said:


> I see. Well, the star fragments were really overlooked thanks to the plushies. Also, can we press F on the Red Star Fragment? It barely got any love at the start.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> He seems kinda SUS.
> 
> Sorry I had to.


To be honest..the plushies were actually not my favorite collectible ironic since I love plushies irl lol I had a red fragment and tbh I kinda wish I kept it,, it's pretty,, I worked so hard to get a pink fragment and I hardly used it,, such a shame the red one was over looked it's so pretty!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020

👁 👁  Now I need to clutch a Waluigi egg because purple pretyyy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Milky star said:


> To be honest..the plushies were actually not my favorite collectible ironic since I love plushies irl lol I had a red fragment and tbh I kinda wish I kept it,, it's pretty,, I worked so hard to get a pink fragment and I hardly used it,, such a shame the red one was over looked it's so pretty!


The only plush I really liked was the sheep plush (I’m keeping my herd). I know the celeste chick plush was bookoo popular but it didn’t appeal to me. I low key feel the same about the cobweb egg (it is nice tho). I enjoy my two moonlight eggs lol


----------



## absol

istg how isn't my guess for #16 the right spot my brain's about to explode


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The only plush I really liked was the sheep plush (I’m keeping my herd). I know the celeste chick plush was bookoo popular but it didn’t appeal to me. I low key feel the same about the cobweb egg (it is nice tho). I enjoy my two moonlight eggs lol


I only would like the mom's plush if it was Roary or pippy dot just..is eh to me the rest of the plushies were meh to me lol Nothing against the creators of course excellent work!! They just didn't jive with me. I just love the cobweb egg so much because it's purple and reminds me of space plus Milky's color is purple so naturally I had to clutch it! Even if it was a trade lol


----------



## Sharksheep

I need 1 more egg otherwise I'm going to have two wasted. Although the last one I found by chance looking for a different egg.


----------



## Valzed

I was hoping to find 6 more eggs to be able to get a Zombie Egg to go with my Moonlight Egg but I can't figure out any more of these clues/puzzles. Even when I think I've got the answer I don't. I'll have to see how much Zombie Eggs sell for when this is done.

Congrats to seliph!


----------



## digimon

i found 7 eggs which is already a huge improvement from the first easter egg hunt i participated in. not sure if i'll find enough or snag a cobweb egg but i'm having a lot of fun figuring out these clues ( * u *)


----------



## absol

Sharksheep said:


> I need 1 more egg otherwise I'm going to have two wasted. Although the last one I found by chance looking for a different egg.


what exactly is your profile pic 
I think I might not be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Sharksheep

absol said:


> what exactly is your profile pic
> I think I might not be able to sleep tonight




It's a dead telescopefish.


----------



## Coach

Went ahead and bought my zombie egg already since I knew for sure I wanted one. Now, to decide what else I want to grab! As I mentioned previously my action plan was for zombie and flick, in which case I would need 3 more eggs which I am not sure I will be able to achieve. So I have been thinking about grabbing some moonlight eggs instead, or maybe even cobweb and candy corn if I can find one more egg. So many good choices!


----------



## absol

Sharksheep said:


> It's a dead telescopefish.


really shouldn't have googled more pics


----------



## Bcat

Since I didn't want to go through the stress of waiting for a restock, I decided to go ahead and cash out my 12 eggs on delicious candycorn eggs! Someone pls sell me one more so I can have a full cobb. pls and thank


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bcat said:


> Since I didn't want to go through the stress of waiting for a restock, I decided to go ahead and cash out my 12 eggs on delicious candycorn eggs! Someone pls sell me one more so I can have a full cobb. pls and thank


Gimmie ur candy corn eggggg

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Coach said:


> Went ahead and bought my zombie egg already since I knew for sure I wanted one. Now, to decide what else I want to grab! As I mentioned previously my action plan was for zombie and flick, in which case I would need 3 more eggs which I am not sure I will be able to achieve. So I have been thinking about grabbing some moonlight eggs instead, or maybe even cobweb and candy corn if I can find one more egg. So many good choices!


Such a cool egg! It needs more love,,


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


----------



## LunaRover

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


The bird legged one is amazing I approve


----------



## Aurita

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:



the first one is hilarious and the last one is on par with the zipper tree for nightmares


----------



## Nefarious

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:



The chicken legg one looks like my paralysis demon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Off topic but I had to tt back a day to do the Halloween event since I missed it and uh Jack's voice is a lot deeper than I remembered


----------



## Azrael

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


Nightmare fuel!


----------



## kikotoot

Coach said:


> Went ahead and bought my zombie egg already since I knew for sure I wanted one. Now, to decide what else I want to grab! As I mentioned previously my action plan was for zombie and flick, in which case I would need 3 more eggs which I am not sure I will be able to achieve. So I have been thinking about grabbing some moonlight eggs instead, or maybe even cobweb and candy corn if I can find one more egg. So many good choices!



I'd go for a cobweb egg cuz then you can have purple green (potions), middle slot, green purple eggs!


----------



## Laudine

Legged Zipper was one of my proudest accomplishments on this forum


----------



## Ananas Dragon

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


the devil looks down on our pitiful souls who struggle to find his eggs


----------



## xara

Halloqueen said:


> I didn't ultimately find 2, 11, or 18 to be difficult, but I have literally no clue what they were thinking with 24.



as someone who literally _cannot_ find 24, i don’t know what they were thinking, either-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laudine said:


> Legged Zipper was one of my proudest accomplishments on this forum
> 
> View attachment 331104


Laudine, bringer of both joy and nightmares.


----------



## Mikaiah

xara said:


> as someone who literally _cannot_ find 24, i don’t know what they were thinking, either-


i got 18, 24 but im lost on like... all of the other puzzles lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon

You all are finding eggs?


----------



## Nefarious

Laudine said:


> Legged Zipper was one of my proudest accomplishments on this forum
> 
> View attachment 331104



That's him! Where have you been, my nightmares haven't been the same. 

Seriously though, I love him, so cursed yet very cute.


----------



## xara

Mikaiah said:


> i got 18, 24 but im lost on like... all of the other puzzles lmao



bro 18 is a pain,, i literally tried anything that was new for tbt and none of it was correct?? i’ve been here 5 years and i’m starting to feel like i’ve only been here 5 days


----------



## Mikaiah

xara said:


> bro 18 is a pain,, i literally tried anything that was new for tbt and none of it was correct?? i’ve been here 5 years and i’m starting to feel like i’ve only been here 5 days


ive also given up on scouring through threads lmfao, rip me getting another egg


----------



## Aniko

I wish I could find a hard one! (or at least 2 easy ones more)


----------



## Zane

3 more come on brain u can do it

ps congrats seliph!!


----------



## AssassinVicz

Ive found one egg in 3 hours. Im honestly ready to give up.

I know what the clues are but I literally cannot find where it is.


----------



## Aniko

xara said:


> bro 18 is a pain,, i literally tried anything that was new for tbt and none of it was correct?? i’ve been here 5 years and i’m starting to feel like i’ve only been here 5 days



I thought 18 was easy but I'm clueless for 24


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ametsa Izarra said:


> You all are finding eggs?



Made a meme because I have nothing better to do:


----------



## deana

Back from work and ready to be egg hunting again  the new Zipper tree was a nice treat for me to see as well.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>


this is honestly too accurate


----------



## Rowlet28

I just need one more egg so that I can hopefully buy the moonlight egg next restock. I solved the last 2 puzzles but I'm really at a loss for the first 2.


----------



## Mikaiah

one more egg to zombie

go brain go


----------



## sleepydreepy

There are several that I think I know exactly what they're talking about, then I get to the page and see nothing


----------



## Bekaa

AssassinVicz said:


> Ive found one egg in 3 hours. Im honestly ready to give up.
> 
> I know what the clues are but I literally cannot find where it is.


Me too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


Thank you for more nightmares I’m ready to go back to Evwirt


----------



## LambdaDelta

shout out to kai, for ruining future halloweaster events for everyone

(seriously tho, congrats)


----------



## xara

ya’ll i just. i don’t like whining about stuff but with how many subforums and threads there are on here, this is a whole disaster lmao. like there could literally be an egg in the middle of a thread that has like,, 100+ pages and over 1k posts lmao. with how big this forum is, this just,, really isn’t super sexy at all lmao

and the lack of a timeline? like homies could be dropping eggs in a thread from like,, 2015


----------



## Azrael

I feel like I know what 12, 15 and 20 are referencing but everywhere I have looked I've had no luck!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

xara said:


> ya’ll i just. i don’t like whining about stuff but with how many subforums and threads there are on here, this is a whole disaster lmao. like there could literally be an egg in the middle of a thread that has like,, 100+ pages and over 1k posts lmao. with how big this forum is, this just,, really isn’t super sexy at all lmao
> 
> and the lack of a timeline? like homies could be dropping eggs in a thread from like,, 2015


^^^^^^^

and are the eggs in regular member's posts?


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> and are the eggs in regular member's posts?



they can be anywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> they can be anywhere


*aims shotgun at self*


----------



## AssassinVicz

I really wish there was a guidance to how far in the eggs could be in a thread....


----------



## Ananas Dragon

can I have a moment to enjoy the fact that by pure dumbassery I found two more eggs


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I managed to find enough eggs to get a Moonlight Egg. But then I sold it for 500 TBT.

I won’t participate anymore. But I’m willing to participate in future events.


----------



## toxapex

got enough eggs to get candycorn and moonlight eggs but didn't realize the eggs could sell out 

Are there gonna be restocks at all or ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYYYYYYS OH MY GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD

I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER EGGGGGGGGGGG

I GOT MY CANDY CORN EGG AND I CAN FINALLY PUT THIS SSTUPID EGG HUNT TO REST KSJDHFKGJHSDKFJGHSDFG


edit: I was looking for a specific egg but I just found a totally different one actually??
idk I'm just happy to be done with this lol. can't wait to see the answer reveal!


----------



## Asarena

toxapex said:


> got enough eggs to get candycorn and moonlight eggs but didn't realize the eggs could sell out
> 
> Are there gonna be restocks at all or ...



Yeah, there have already been a few restocks!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Rowlet28 said:


> I just need one more egg so that I can hopefully buy the moonlight egg next restock. I solved the last 2 puzzles but I'm really at a loss for the first 2.


Is there going to be a restock? The moonlight egg is  the only one I wanted, then I went into the shop looking for hidden eggs and saw there were only 15 and they were sold out, so I stopped searching. If there's going to be a restock then I'll resume egg hunting.


----------



## Emolga59

I've managed to get 10 more eggs!! 

I hope I don't miss out on another cobweb egg restock


----------



## Rowlet28

Mr.Fox said:


> Is there going to be a restock? The moonlight egg is  the only one I wanted, then I went into the shop looking for hidden eggs and saw there were only 15 and they were sold out, so I stopped searching. If there's going to be a restock then I'll resume egg hunting.


I'm not sure exactly, but there is still time so I'm hoping for one!


----------



## Halloqueen

Still just need two of the remaining eight I haven't solved. I got really hopeful for a supposed moment of clarity about Egg 20 and then my hopes were dashed. Back to square one.


----------



## Nefarious

Mr.Fox said:


> Is there going to be a restock? The moonlight egg is  the only one I wanted, then I went into the shop looking for hidden eggs and saw there were only 15 and they were sold out, so I stopped searching. If there's going to be a restock then I'll resume egg hunting.



There's been a couple of restocks throughout the day. I think it would be safe to say maybe, at least, one last restock sometime near the end of the hunt tomorrow.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Fyi, there’s only one Flick egg in stock right now!


----------



## Midoriya

I have to say, the new clues + puzzles from today seem easier than some of the first ones.  I managed to get three clues within the span of around fifteen minutes or less just from looking around the forum.  Think I’m going to stop here though and call it a day.


----------



## Halloqueen

Halloqueen said:


> Still just need two of the remaining eight I haven't solved. I got really hopeful for a supposed moment of clarity about Egg 20 and then my hopes were dashed. Back to square one.


Scratch that, just need one more now! Had a spark of realization about Egg 24. Hope I can pull it off. Would've been nice to get all 25, but 19 will suffice.


----------



## Sharksheep

I just need one more but I think I'm going to call it quits and just get the candy corn egg.


----------



## Aurita

I just need one more to get another halloweaster egg and I am stuck on the remaining clues hopefully it’ll come to me by tomorrow


----------



## Milleram

Yes, I finally found my sixth egg! Not sure if this has already been answered somewhere, but is there any chance that the Moonlight Egg will be restocked?


----------



## Vsmith

I found 2 eggs but when I go to redeem it says its expired or invalid. I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Rowlet28

Vsmith said:


> I found 2 eggs but when I go to redeem it says its expired or invalid. I think I'm doing it wrong.


You will only redeem it if it was a puzzle.


----------



## LadyDestani

Vsmith said:


> I found 2 eggs but when I go to redeem it says its expired or invalid. I think I'm doing it wrong.


It will say that if you've already clicked on those particular eggs and redeemed them previously.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I can’t wait to hear the explanations behind the ones I wasn’t able to find, especially the puzzle ones (that will probably be obvious with hindsight). I’m the most curious about 24. I looked on Wikipedia for quite a while...


----------



## sleepydreepy

I think im giving up for the night and going to bed, hopefully I dont miss a restock!


----------



## Zane

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’m the most curious about 24. I looked on Wikipedia for quite a while...



I’m really confused by that one too, looking forward to the answer reveal


----------



## Sharksheep

There's so many clues where I think I'm on the right track but my answer isn't exact enough for me to find the egg. I think there's one or two I might have completely glazed over and did not see the egg.


----------



## Vsmith

LadyDestani said:


> It will say that if you've already clicked on those particular eggs and redeemed them previously.


Ooooooh... now I see thank you for explaining, I was so confused. Lol!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

amye.miller said:


> Yes, I finally found my sixth egg! Not sure if this has already been answered somewhere, but is there any chance that the Moonlight Egg will be restocked?


I'm sure they'll do at least 1-2 more restocks, though they did say that the restocks won't be unlimited so def be keeping an eye on the shop!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



ForeverSoaring said:


> I can’t wait to hear the explanations behind the ones I wasn’t able to find, especially the puzzle ones (that will probably be obvious with hindsight). I’m the most curious about 24. I looked on Wikipedia for quite a while...


dudeeeeee I did my research on that particular egg for like 2 hours straight and I couldn't find ANYTHING that might point to the answer. I'll prob feel really dumb once they reveal it lmao.


----------



## digimon

i really wanna push myself to find 3 more eggs to try and get the cobweb and moonlight egg before a potential restock.....but brain hurty


----------



## xara

I FOUND ANOTHER EGG!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE ENOUGH FOR COBWEB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absol

digimon said:


> i really wanna push myself to find 3 more eggs to try and get the cobweb and moonlight egg before a potential restock.....but brain hurty


same I need 2 more but I've been looking forever


----------



## Mikaiah

squeee at everyone struggling with 24 and im struggling with every other clue


----------



## Halloqueen

After much searching I've finally succeeded in finding the final egg I needed to make all of my Shop purchases. The final Egg clue I figured out was Egg 25.

19/25 is way better than I've ever done in one of these so I'm more than happy. I think now that the pressure's off, I might just stick around and keep trying to find the last 6 I haven't solved just for fun. Wouldn't be able to do anything if I did find anymore unless I managed to find 3 of them, but now it's just for the fun of it. My hunt becomes more of a leisurely stroll now.


----------



## AssassinVicz

Yeah im bowing out now. 

I know the answers but I just cant find them.
Im just to the point it isnt worth it anymore and my time is better spent elsewhere, then scrolling through forums with a small chance to see it.

Congratulations to anyone that managed to do it though.


----------



## Oblivia

Restock incoming in ~5 minutes!


----------



## skarmoury

ohh i hope they do another restock tomorrow for the cobweb egg! I still need to find 2 moreeee


----------



## Dunquixote

digimon said:


> i really wanna push myself to find 3 more eggs to try and get the cobweb and moonlight egg before a potential restock.....but brain hurty



My exact feelings right now lol.  I was planning on tting to doing some more halloween since I didn't get to play as much as I wanted to due to the egg hunt, but I'm too tired to do even that lol. I might try to work on my island journal though. I'm too stubborn to know when to give up though lol.


----------



## Valzed

I only need to figure out 1 more clue to be able to get a Zombie Egg but it's time for me to hop offline for the night. I didn't think I'd be able to figure out 5 more clues but now I really need to figure out one more. Maybe getting some sleep will help?


----------



## milktae

The fact that I can’t even solve one


----------



## xara

COBWEB EGG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildtown

wow those cobweb eggs sold out fast...


----------



## lieryl

cobweb do be gone


----------



## LadyDestani

Hurray! I got one! My birthday is now complete. I'm so happy!


----------



## samsquared

Wildtown said:


> wow those cobweb eggs sold out fast...


They literally sold out in a minute...


----------



## xara

LadyDestani said:


> Hurray! I got one! My birthday is now complete. I'm so happy!



oh happy birthday!!!


----------



## Emolga59

I'm so happy I managed to get a 2nd cobweb egg!!

This was an amazing egg hunt for and I'm so glad that the mods decided to put this together!


----------



## lexa7

wow had the best time answering (very few) of these clues this weekend! thanks so much for this Halloween event! can finally rest now I got those eggs


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a second cobweb egg but now I'm kinda wishing I got a moonlight or candy corn egg T.T


----------



## Mikaiah

ok, got my last one. done with this for now LOL my brain is bork


----------



## Halloqueen

samsquared said:


> They literally sold out in a minute...


Oh no, not this again. Do Celeste Chick Plushes hatch from Cobweb Eggs?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i feel like zipper heard my screams of torture and let me find 5 eggs


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Please please please just one more restock please


----------



## LadyDestani

I'd love to manage to find enough eggs for a moonlight egg as well, but I doubt that's going to happen.  I'll still try but I'm not going to exhaust myself.  Hopefully, I'll be able to buy one from someone later.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I love the zipper tree!


----------



## samsquared

Halloqueen said:


> Oh no, not this again. Do Celeste Chick Plushes hatch from Cobweb Eggs?


LOL honestly   
I just gave up on my cobweb egg dream for now  luckily i really liked the candy corn egg so i'm overall still happy


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I've seen others posting which eggs they found, here are the ones I found in the order I found them:

2, 4, 1, 8, 9, 15, 19, 18, 21, 3

I came across Number 21 by checking random places and I finally figured out what Number 3 meant after sleeping on it, but it took me way too long to actually find it.

I think I understand several other clues, but I just can't locate the eggs.


----------



## Snowesque

Woo that was fun! Not much time to look around for this one unfortunately, hopefully for the next I'm more active.
I can't wait to see the answers haha.


----------



## Oblivia

There will be more restocks tomorrow, and all will be announced ahead of time in this thread so people know they're coming.


----------



## sleepydreepy

waitttt there was a restock? D: thought Id check one more time in bed before I go to sleep and I just barely missed it nooooo (cobweb egg)


----------



## Aniko

I feel like 12-13 are super easy but I'm just too dumb


----------



## KittenNoir

Cadbberry said:


> I got a second cobweb egg but now I'm kinda wishing I got a moonlight or candy corn egg T.T


I’ll trade you a corn egg for a cobweb egg if you want that’s the only one I wanted


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got my candy corn egg, so I'm good for this event. I think for now on regardless what kind of egg it is, I'm just gonna go for the easiest egg. I can't for the life of me figure out the other clues. xD


----------



## Cadbberry

KittenNoir said:


> I’ll trade you a corn egg for a cobweb egg if you want that’s the only one I wanted


Thank you so much for the offer but I am afraid I must decline. I was luckily able to make a line up with it. I wish you luck and I hope you can find one though!


----------



## Equity

xSuperMario64x said:


> GUYYYYYYS OH MY GOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD
> 
> I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER EGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> I GOT MY CANDY CORN EGG AND I CAN FINALLY PUT THIS SSTUPID EGG HUNT TO REST KSJDHFKGJHSDKFJGHSDFG
> 
> 
> edit: I was looking for a specific egg but I just found a totally different one actually??
> idk I'm just happy to be done with this lol. can't wait to see the answer reveal!


Congrats!! 

The same thing happened with me! I thought I had finally found the egg I’ve been looking for (for ages) just to realize that I found one from the last batch of clues.  Funny thing is... I didn’t even know the last clues had come out!  

This egg hunt...


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm out here using all of my big brain juice in hopes of getting enough for a candy corn egg


----------



## Bob Zombie

Right!  I got my Moonlight to go with my Zombie.... I'm *D-U-N* done!  This was a lot more fun today than yesterday... relatively new to the forum (as you'll see from the number of posts I've made) so a lot of it didn't make sense until I got to know the board better.  I hope they do this again next year - Easter hopefully!!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



LadyDestani said:


> Since I've seen others posting which eggs they found, here are the ones I found in the order I found them:
> 
> 2, 4, 1, 8, 9, 15, 19, 18, 21, 3
> 
> I came across Number 21 by checking random places and I finally figured out what Number 3 meant after sleeping on it, but it took me way too long to actually find it.
> 
> I think I understand several other clues, but I just can't locate the eggs.



I see that #2 is a favorite/easier for a lot of posters... I just don't get that one, I'll have to wait for the answer reveal!


----------



## Nefarious

nthylton said:


> Right!  I got my Moonlight to go with my Zombie.... I'm *D-U-N* done!  This was a lot more fun today than yesterday... relatively new to the forum (as you'll see from the number of posts I've made) so a lot of it didn't make sense until I got to know the board better.  I hope they do this again next year - Easter hopefully!!!



First, welcome! Yeah there's all kinds of fun events that the staff like to throw. I'd recommend hitting the 'watch' button on The Bulletin Board forums for any news, updates or plans for the site and future events. ^^


----------



## Bob Zombie

NefariousKing said:


> First, welcome! Yeah there's all kinds of fun events that the staff like to throw. I'd recommend hitting the 'watch' button on The Bulletin Board forums for any news, updates or plans for the site and future events. ^^



Done - thanks for the tip, I'm in for the next one too!


----------



## Equity

Cheremtasy said:


> I'm out here using all of my big brain juice in hopes of getting enough for a candy corn egg


Thoughts from Marcus Aurelius’ _Meditations _which may be of help: “You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.”


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I quit this egg hunt ages ago. I got the two eggs I wanted through trades that helped two other people so I'm done. Maybe I can trade or buy someone's cnady corn egg or zombie egg? idk I just know I got the eggs I wanted.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alrighty, so I found a total of 15 eggs, and I bought a Moonlight Halloweaster Egg, a Zombie Halloweaster Egg and a Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg.

The numerical eggs I found altogether are:

- Egg 1
- Egg 3
- Egg 4
- Egg 7
- Egg 8
- Egg 9
- Egg 10
- Egg 13
- Egg 14
- Egg 15
- Egg 17 (I legit thought this was Egg 23. I guess now I understand how people "Accidentally" find eggs. Still sounds like a load of hogwash to me)
- Egg 19
- Egg 21
- Egg 22
And Finally: - Egg 25

I could go for some more so I can buy more eggs, then again I feel like I'm all finished. But then again some more, I love the hunt, it's so satisfying when you find eggs. That's why I love this event.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I found egg three and I love how I found it.


----------



## Aniko

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alrighty, so I found a total of 15 eggs, and I bought a Moonlight Halloweaster Egg, a Zombie Halloweaster Egg and a Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg.
> 
> The numerical eggs I found altogether are:
> 
> - Egg 1
> - Egg 3
> - Egg 4
> - Egg 7
> - Egg 8
> - Egg 9
> - Egg 10
> - Egg 13
> - Egg 14
> - Egg 15
> - Egg 17 (I legit thought this was Egg 23. I guess now I understand how people "Accidentally" find eggs. Still sounds like a load of hogwash to me)
> - Egg 19
> - Egg 21
> - Egg 22
> And Finally: - Egg 25
> 
> I could go for some more so I can buy more eggs, then again I feel like I'm all finished. But then again some more, I love the hunt, it's so satisfying when you find eggs. That's why I love this event.



Almost the same, I found 2 and 18 but not 13-14


----------



## xSuperMario64x

am I the only one who's too stupid to figure out #2 lmao


----------



## Bob Zombie

xSuperMario64x said:


> am I the only one who's too stupid to figure out #2 lmao



Nope, you're not the only one... I haven't got a clue what it means.  Tried all sorts of phrases, words, etc... to no avail.


----------



## Aniko

Finally found 24! Yay! Still laughing at one of my wrong guesses. Hehehe.
Now, I will cry if I miss the restock...


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> am I the only one who's too stupid to figure out #2 lmao


That's nothing, I can't figure out *any *of the Puzzle Eggs. I could before, though I wasn't very good at the puzzle ones. I can guess them, but not this year...


----------



## Lothitine

_*crying noises*_


----------



## Nefarious

In order of when I found them:
Egg 3
Egg 2 (The only puzzle one I got right. )
Egg 7
Egg 8
Egg 4
Egg 9
Egg 1
Egg 15
Egg 13
Egg 17
Egg 19
Egg 14
Egg 21
Egg 23 (This one's by far my favorite.)
Egg 16 (This one made me feel really dumb, not gonna lie.)

Really relied on getting epiphanies for most of them haha. Excited to find out the answers of the ones I'm missing, especially Egg 24.


----------



## Rowlet28

I found 15 of them so far:
1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, and 24.

For my first time in an egg hunt I'm happy that I got to solve a lot but I'm not giving up yet, I just need 1 more for a moonlight egg.


----------



## Mars Adept

I hope I can find one more egg so I can buy the Candy Corn Egg! Or even better, find four more to buy a Zombie Egg!


----------



## Aniko

NefariousKing said:


> In order of when I found them:
> Egg 3
> Egg 2 (The only puzzle one I got right. )
> Egg 7
> Egg 8
> Egg 4
> Egg 9
> Egg 1
> Egg 15
> Egg 13
> Egg 17
> Egg 19
> Egg 14
> Egg 21
> Egg 23 (This one's by far my favorite.)
> Egg 16 (This one made me feel really dumb, not gonna lie.)
> 
> Really relied on getting epiphanies for most of them haha. Excited to find out the answers of the ones I'm missing, especially Egg 24.



I will probably feel dumb too when I find 16. I'm blocked for 23 but just got an idea.


----------



## deana

I have also made just it to 15 eggs found   (Just found egg 25!)

Now I just need to find 1 more, then wait for a restock of that sweet sweet cobweb egg.


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anyone wants to see a portion of the cursed Zipper images the staff have made, we once had an event where different banners cycled through that I took screenshots of:


Jesus.. that's just wrong. O_O


----------



## Zane

The answers to 12 and 16 are gonna make me salty cuz I feel like I know what both of them were referring to but couldn’t find them no matter how I tried


----------



## Midoriya

Zane said:


> The answers to 12 and 16 are gonna make me salty cuz I feel like I know what both of them were referring to but couldn’t find them no matter how I tried



12 was driving me insane.  I ended up not being able to find it, lol.  Didn’t look for 16 though.


----------



## Nefarious

Well, now I'm curious to see everyone's reaction to egg 16 once answers are revealed. I feel like we'll all collectively go "_Ooooh_".


----------



## LambdaDelta

can you believe I first thought that last clue said "a historic french movement"?

needless to say, that was a pointless waste of searching there


----------



## skarmoury

one more eggggggggggg the cobweb egg is so close!!
(assuming they restock that is)


----------



## Nefarious

skarmoury said:


> one more eggggggggggg the cobweb egg is so close!!
> (assuming they restock that is)



They will and they'll be announced beforehand in this thread!


Oblivia said:


> There will be more restocks tomorrow, and all will be announced ahead of time in this thread so people know they're coming.


----------



## deana

Egg 24 is ruining my pro puzzle solving streak and I don't like it


----------



## Mars Adept

I’m worried I won’t find another egg and the two eggs I have will go to waste.


----------



## Wickel

Congrats to the person who got the golden egg!

Also the header is literally terrifying


----------



## Catharina

Yay I got egg number 25! Now I have a reason to find  more eggs  I really want the candycorn egg


----------



## deSPIRIA

for some reason when i came back to this i figured out 2 more eggs almost immediately but thats the last of my brain power i think..........the candy corn egg is so pretty


----------



## .MOON.

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m worried I won’t find another egg and the two eggs I have will go to waste.


I totally feel the same way. Just need to find 1 more egg.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I just found egg nr. 25 after sleeping on it. Now today's productivity will be wasted because I will be looking for at least 2 more, out of 5 clues I have left XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp, I tried looking one last time and I can't search no longer. Besides, I'm completely satisfied with the eggs I bought and keeping for myself. I just figured I'd find at least one more but no luck there. I surely can't wait until the answers are revealed.

I'm going to bed, been a long day!


----------



## AssassinVicz

So I managed to find another egg. Somehow.

I’m hoping to atleast find one more and give in to the candy corn egg. Make my suffering actually worth something.


----------



## Vsmith

Okay I was able to find some eggs and cashed it in for the candy corn egg. This hunt was really really hard,  but at least I found some.


----------



## AssassinVicz

Managed to find another egg.
I’m going to keep going for a bit longer and see if I can gather a few more eggs up.


----------



## Radio

For my first egg hunt it definitely took a bit of time to get used to it. I found a few, happy with that number because I'm getting more annoyed than it's worth I think haha. 

Fingers crossed I'm online when the next restock happens.


----------



## skarmoury

WHEEEE 10 EGGS IM SO HAPPY!!!
Now to patiently wait for a cobweb egg restock..................


----------



## Giddy

I'm back~ 
Currently have 1/3/4/7/8/9/15/20 and 21! I feel like, if I did try the puzzles,it would be a last min thing.
So just gonna continue those clues. :3 That Flick and zombie one shall be mine! Hopefully I'll have time XD


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Oh! Epiphany... Tried a variation on something I already tried yesterday for egg nr. 24, and got it!  Still to go: 5, 12, 17 and 22.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I’m so bad at this it’s sad


----------



## Nougat

Sleep does help! Just found my 16th egg   

Will all restocks be announced, or have they also been random?


----------



## Rowlet28

Nougat said:


> Sleep does help! Just found my 16th egg
> 
> Will all restocks be announced, or have they also been random?




All will be announced!


Oblivia said:


> There will be more restocks tomorrow, and all will be announced ahead of time in this thread so people know they're coming.


----------



## Roby

I've been trying to find out why there was a *terrifying *zipper tree(?) on the header, seems this event is why :]


----------



## skarmoury

Roby said:


> I've been trying to find out why there was a *terrifying *zipper tree(?) on the header, seems this event is why :]


welcome to the forums! i swear we aren't some sort of zipper-loving cult.


----------



## FireNinja1

skarmoury said:


> i swear we aren't some sort of zipper-loving cult.


strong disagree


----------



## skarmoury

FireNinja1 said:


> strong disagree


shh we wouldnt wanna scare the new recruits people away now would we


----------



## FireNinja1

skarmoury said:


> shh we wouldnt wanna scare the new recruits people away now would we


honesty is the best policy


----------



## Roby

skarmoury said:


> welcome to the forums! i swear we aren't some sort of zipper-loving cult.


lmao i'll go with some are, some aren't. are the eggs hard to find? i remember having an egg collectable when i was here before and i might have a _crack _at this, especially with the banner being so edearing.


----------



## Mars Adept

Roby said:


> lmao i'll go with some are, some aren't. are the eggs hard to find? i remember having an egg collectable when i was here before and i might have a _crack _at this, especially with the banner being so edearing.



As you can see by previous posts, it’s very hard, especially for newer folks.


----------



## Roby

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> As you can see by previous posts, it’s very hard, especially for newer folks.


luckily i consider myself to be old folk then, my back aches and im always grumpy.

i guess ill just start looking through threads then, gotta get grips here anyway!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Ugh okay 12 was so obvious in hindsight... and now I'm regretting buying a candy corn egg yesterday ...

Anyone here planning on having multiple candy corn eggs? Then I'll buy a second one and I'll trade you those two for a zombie egg! XD


----------



## Alienfish

i think i give up now for realsies don't think i can get enough for another egg anyway..


----------



## Tinkeringbell

sheilaa said:


> i think i give up now for realsies don't think i can get enough for another egg anyway..


That's what I thought yesterday XD And then this morning I woke up and was like 'Oh, I should search for this, check there, use this variation...'
I do hope that when you give up, your mind also actually stops working on clues subconsciously!


----------



## Alienfish

Tinkeringbell said:


> That's what I thought yesterday XD And then this morning I woke up and was like 'Oh, I should search for this, check there, use this variation...'
> I do hope that when you give up, your mind also actually stops working on clues subconsciously!


Sadly not for me. I think I've an idea about of one them, but yeah no one egg currency egg sadly.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

sheilaa said:


> Sadly not for me. I think I've an idea about of one them, but yeah no one egg currency egg sadly.


I know, it kinda sucks... I did give in and check on my first hunch, ended up with 1 egg as well. I'm now back at three and regretting not waiting yesterday, I could've bought a zombie egg... Oh well.


----------



## Chris

Roby said:


> I've been trying to find out why there was a *terrifying *zipper tree(?) on the header, seems this event is why :]


Welcome to The Bell Tree. Here we bow before the sacred rabbit-faced hardwood tree and Jack the Zipper is our lord and saviour.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Vrisnem said:


> Welcome to The Bell Tree. Here we bow before the sacred rabbit-faced hardwood tree and Jack the Zipper is our lord and saviour.


Says the person that's warding off said evil zipper with a medieval torture device!


----------



## Giddy

Taking a break! Seems, I've been having problems finding them now. DX


----------



## AssassinVicz

So I gave in and got the candy corn egg. I might try and get another but I'm still clueless.

I feel like I know the answers to the puzzles but I can't figure out the code. 
I've even looked at the past year clues and even that isn't helping.

Same with the clues.

I managed to do 4 / 13 / 21.


----------



## Sara?

@seliph congrats for that gold egg !!! it was so hard to get it, that was really hard, congrats!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



AssassinVicz said:


> So I gave in and got the candy corn egg. I might try and get another but I'm still clueless.
> 
> I feel like I know the answers to the puzzles but I can't figure out the code.
> I've even looked at the past year clues and even that isn't helping.
> 
> Same with the clues.
> 
> I managed to do 4 / 13 / 21.



wuuuhuuu 45 EGSS!!! congrats man !


----------



## Emmsey

I found one egg... I am officially thick!


----------



## Antonio

I got 4 aiming for 6


----------



## Trent the Paladin

12 was good enough I think


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Alek said:


> I got 4 aiming for 6


Goal reached I see... congrats!


----------



## Antonio

Tinkeringbell said:


> Goal reached I see... congrats!


yep bought somebody a collectible for some tbt


----------



## Mars Adept

PSST... there’s a restock that happened a little while that wasn’t announced for some reason... Two Cobwebs in stock, and six Moonlights.


----------



## Nougat

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> PSST... there’s a restock that happened a little while that wasn’t announced for some reason... Two Cobwebs in stock, and six Moonlights.


Thank you so much for the heads up! Was able to grab a cobweb egg.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Camping at the dashboard payed off, as I managed to nab me a Cobweb  

Honestly still trying to find the eggs I'm missing. It's proving to be extremely unlikely as my brain is steadily malfunctioning


----------



## Pintuition

I found 16 19 eggs total! I'll probably continue lightly searching throughout the day but I'm not too fussed about the rest. For many of them I feel as if I know the answer I just can't find the actual egg.

Here's the ones that stumped me!
6, 10, 14, 16, 20, 23,
Edit: Ones I figured out this morning: 17, 21, 25

I'm looking forward to finding out what the answers were for those.  
Edit: Found three more! So 19 total!


----------



## Peter

seliph said:


> *caramels your dansen*


congrats @seliph !!


----------



## Aurita

I just got the last egg I needed and it felt like such a BIG BRAIN MOMENT when it finally clicked


----------



## Oblivia

Do I smell scrambled eggs? Nah, I guess it's just a restock.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Pintuition said:


> I found 16 eggs total! I'll probably continue lightly searching throughout the day but I'm not too fussed about the rest. For many of them I feel as if I know the answer I just can't find the actual egg.
> 
> Here's the ones that stumped me!
> 6, 10, 14, 16, 17, 20, 21, 23, 25
> 
> I'm looking forward to finding out what the answers were for those.


Hey, you managed to find 5 and 22, that's a big achievement as well! Those two, together with 17, keep stumping me...


----------



## Chris

Oblivia said:


> Do I smell scrambled eggs? Nah, I guess it's just a restock.



Seeing this post has made me suddenly realise why I craved eggs for breakfast the past three mornings in a row.  

Who will grab them? 🕸


----------



## Oblivia

Vrisnem said:


> Seeing this post has made me suddenly realise why I craved eggs for breakfast the past three mornings in a row.
> 
> Who will grab them? 🕸


I need to brush up on my emoji prowess because HOW did I not know the eggs in a pan were a thing?! I'm over here using this awkward flesh-colored blob like


----------



## Antonio

I got 13,14,15,18,19 and for some reason, number 9


----------



## skarmoury

Oblivia said:


> Do I smell scrambled eggs? Nah, I guess it's just a restock.


omg what luck I must have, I got on the moment you posted but went straight to the shop instead of this thread, perfect timing ❤
I'm all tuckered out from this event, thank you for the fun puzzles and good time! I got the eggs I wanted!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Alek said:


> I got 13,14,15,18,19 and for some reason, number 9


Looking back now... I can't even remember what 9 was again, yet I know I figured that one out yesterday. I kept a list but it's on another device XD


----------



## Maiana

one more egg...


----------



## Pintuition

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hey, you managed to find 5 and 22, that's a big achievement as well! Those two, together with 17, keep stumping me...


It is, I had loads of fun trying to hunt them all down. 

Best of luck! I literally just found 17 so hopefully you'll run across it as well!!


----------



## sleepydreepy

YAY I got my cobweb egg! 
Im so happy even though I really wanted the flick egg but had to settle because I couldn't find anymore of the eggs lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Pintuition said:


> It is, I had loads of fun trying to hunt them all down.
> 
> Best of luck! I literally just found 17 so hopefully you'll run across it as well!!


On the one hand that would be awesome, on the other it would probably send me into a frenzied spiral of hunting for the last two eggs as well, so I won't 'waste' one. I don't know if I can handle another evening of staying up just a little too late!


----------



## Alienfish

figured out one  but ugh i just cant seem to get more ugh


----------



## Antonio

thiss tree is just disturbing


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Alek said:


> thiss tree is just disturbing


And it's worse on a light background, if you ask me...


----------



## Sheep Villager

I do wonder how much these collectibles will end up being resold for. 
In theory cobweb is the most wanted one, but all restocks of it have sold out so I'd assume there are a ton of them in circulation compared to the zombie egg for example. Zombie is much cheaper but I barely see any other folks with it.​


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Sheep Villager said:


> I do wonder how much these collectibles will end up being resold for.
> In theory cobweb is the most wanted one, but all restocks of it have sold out so I'd assume there are a ton of them in circulation compared to the zombie egg for example. Zombie is much cheaper but I barely see any other folks with it.​


Yeah. It's interesting seeing the numbers right now, even though they might change when people start spending their eggs in the store because they can't wait for any more restocks or hope to figure out more clues for a more expensive egg... 

I really, really want a zombie egg to keep in my lineup, but it seems I might end up having to save up tbt for it first... fingers crossed that won't need to happen.


----------



## xara

hoo boy. looks like i’m gonna have to buy a candy corn egg from someone because i just,, cannot figure out the remaining clues


----------



## Sara?

anyone knows what happens when the event is done and you still have eggs on you but no enough to spend them on collectives?


----------



## skarmoury

Sara? said:


> anyone knows what happens when the event is done and you still have eggs on you but no enough to spend them on collectives?


they disappear into the tbt void, sadly


----------



## grayacnh

I've had an absolute blast!! Thankyou staff ^~^


----------



## Holla

I finally found number 23 after scratching my head over it since yesterday. Super clever.

Hopefully I can find one more egg before the event ends tonight. The Candy Corn Egg is my fave (aesthetically anyways I don't actually like eating Candy Corn).

Number 24 is driving me crazy though I've done so much research on Mauritians but it hasn't helped haha.


----------



## Corrie

This is a great twist! I don't know if it's because it's 9am or if I'm really that braindead stumped this year lol


----------



## xara

can we bring back 2013 zipper


----------



## Tinkeringbell

xara said:


> View attachment 331196
> 
> can we bring back 2013 zipper


You mean some extra hints? I'd actually like that, I think


----------



## Sheep Villager

xara said:


> View attachment 331196
> 
> can we bring back 2013 zipper



I read that as "Bunny assassins" at first.
Almost didn't even question it.​


----------



## seliph

xara said:


> View attachment 331196
> 
> can we bring back 2013 zipper


wot do u mean he's right there in the banner??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheep Villager said:


> I read that as "Bunny assassins" at first.
> Almost didn't even question it.​


It's simple: find the eggs or die.


----------



## Holla

Well I ended up finding 13 in the end. Not great but not bad. I got the egg collectibles I wanted at least. Now I can focus on work.

For those curious I ended up finding these ones: 1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 11, 14, 15, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23


----------



## TykiButterfree

Please Zipper, I did not need to see that tree monstrosity.

 Also @Holla I love your collectible line up. Candy goals


----------



## Roby

Whelp today worked out well for me re joining the forums after a good few years. Gonna wear my egg haul for a while then maybe sell them to get some currency to get in game stuff I am looking for. Thanks staff for this event even if I was only here for the end :] also ty to everyone who was welcoming of me. I forgot how much of a nice vibe it is here.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Roby said:


> Whelp today worked out well for me re joining the forums after a good few years. Gonna wear my egg haul for a while then maybe sell them to get some currency to get in game stuff I am looking for. Thanks staff for this event even if I was only here for the end :] also ty to everyone who was welcoming of me. I forgot how much of a nice vibe it is here.


9 eggs in that short of a timespan really isn't bad, well done!


----------



## Roby

Tinkeringbell said:


> 9 eggs in that short of a timespan really isn't bad, well done!


Thankyou! I've been stalking threads and boards and clicking everything so some definitely came from luck as I would never have worked them out naturally. I was surprised I remembered some stuff about the forum that also helped me :]


----------



## Sharksheep

I finally got my second moonlight egg. So I'm done with this hunt. I don't think I can find 3 more for a candy corn so I'll just have to buy it from someone else.


----------



## Holla

TykiButterfree said:


> Please Zipper, I did not need to see that tree monstrosity.
> 
> Also @Holla I love your collectible line up. Candy goals



Thanks! The only candy I'm missing is the Dark Candy (I'm using 2 Yellow Candy at opposite ends to make it look like I have a full set haha). I think I heard the Dark Candy is Giftable now? I might see if anyone is willing to sell, I won't be surprised it no one wants to part with theirs though.


----------



## Hat'

well, got 6 eggs. i'm quite proud of myself since I'm usually quite bad these, even though I love it. But this time I really decided to think about the clues and found everything I wanted!


----------



## Nefarious

Holla said:


> Thanks! The only candy I'm missing is the Dark Candy (I'm using 2 Yellow Candy at opposite ends to make it look like I have a full set haha). I think I heard the Dark Candy is Giftable now? I might see if anyone is willing to sell, I won't be surprised it no one wants to part with theirs though.



Can confirm, it’s not re-giftable sadly.


----------



## Sharksheep

Eggs I found: 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 13, 15, 19, 21, 24, 25. 

12/25 isn't bad for my first egg hunt. There's a few other clues that I have ideas on what to look for but still couldn't find them. I'm just glad I didn't end up with a wasted egg.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Holla said:


> Thanks! The only candy I'm missing is the Dark Candy (I'm using 2 Yellow Candy at opposite ends to make it look like I have a full set haha). I think I heard the Dark Candy is Giftable now? I might see if anyone is willing to sell, I won't be surprised it no one wants to part with theirs though.


I am missing dark, pierrot, and pink but those aren't very likely to get. That would be cool if they are tradable now. I can make an all purple line up which is also pretty fun. 

Why can't I just find one more egg? omg


----------



## Holla

NefariousKing said:


> Can confirm, it’s not re-giftable sadly.



Darn, well it is a special prize so fair enough. I just checked my Pink Candy and same seems to go for it still.


----------



## Rinpane

I’m trying to find at least two more eggs so one doesn’t rot in my inventory, but trying to solve puzzles with a headache isn’t the brightest idea...Likely not finding more than 7 eggs, in which I’m not sure what exactly to feel about 7/25 but it’s my first egg hunt, thus such a result is not bad I guess. I got what I wanted most at least. ^^ Participating has been fun.


----------



## Jhine7

Just came across #16 in the most random way... Wouldn't even know how to find it directly.

Totally not what I thought I was looking for when I was searching for it over the weekend.


----------



## Foreverfox

I am driving the struggle bus trying to find at least 3 more. Hopefully 6 more.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Foreverfox said:


> I am driving the struggle bus trying to find at least 3 more. Hopefully 6 more.


I'll cheer for you, hope it helps! You can do this! (but don't feel bad if I'm lying)


----------



## Pintuition

Ok I know I said I was done like two hours ago but inspiration struck and I found 3 more eggs.  I was able to snag one of the remaining moonlight eggs. Thanks staff- this was fun! I'm bowing out now (that is unless I stumble across another one on accident again lol)

Keep trying, friends! I believe in you!!!!


----------



## absol

finally found #25

damn i was looking in the wrong place the whole time for nothing


----------



## Mars Adept

I’m really stuck. I can’t seem to find that one egg I need to get the Candy Corn Egg.


----------



## Azrael

Proud of myself for my first egg hunt! Only found 9 but I wanted 6 minimum for the nightmare egg! Very happy that I will also be able to get a candy corn egg as well. Wish I was instead able to find more for the zombie egg but even with sleep I cannot puzzle out anymore of the clues.


----------



## Valzed

OH MY GOSH! I did it! I found 6 more eggs to get the Zombie Egg! That's it - I AM DONE!. I found 12 eggs in total which is pretty good for me! Woo Hoo!
Good luck to those who are still looking!

Edit: I meant to include which eggs I found when I posted but was to excited & forgot. Here's the eggs I found:
2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 24


----------



## toxapex

Tapping out at 9 found, I woke up and rushed to my computer and I was delighted to find 2 moonlight eggs still in stock. So I grabbed that >: ) and I probably will also grab a candy corn.

Also haha when i checked the shop there were 69 candycorn eggs sold haha get it, haha nice! get it


----------



## JellyBeans

considering bowing out at 9 eggs and buying a candycorn egg to potentially sell.. but might just keep trying a bit longer just in case inspiration hits. for a first egg hunt I'll take it haha


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

xara said:


> View attachment 331196
> 
> can we bring back 2013 zipper



Some people thought the search button was cheating. What?!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Giving up hope on finding 2 more for the moonlight egg


----------



## Tinkeringbell

JellyBeans said:


> considering bowing out at 9 eggs and buying a candycorn egg to potentially sell.. but might just keep trying a bit longer just in case inspiration hits. for a first egg hunt I'll take it haha


My advice is definitely to keep trying for as long as you can, and buy the candy corn at the last possible minute! I had a few anxious hours when I found three more eggs tomorrow and had to hope for the kindness of strangers willing to trade 2 candy corn eggs for a zombie egg!


----------



## Catharina

Still need 2 eggs but I dont think I will find them ;/


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! I just found one and got a candy corn egg. I think I give up now.


----------



## absol

just one more egg to have 6 AHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish

one more for three! grah hoping for some luck!


----------



## 6iixx

wait wait wait..  these eggs stay as eggs, right?  or do they hatch into something?  i'm so confused right now.


----------



## Foreverfox

I feel like I'm going to be very frustrated tomorrow when I find out how easy 2 is and it's somehow eluding me.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

6iixx said:


> wait wait wait..  these eggs stay as eggs, right?  or do they hatch into something?  i'm so confused right now.


They are just egg themed collectables. They stay as eggs


----------



## absol

Foreverfox said:


> I feel like I'm going to be very frustrated tomorrow when I find out how easy 2 is and it's somehow eluding me.


same idk how people got it so fast


----------



## Chris

6iixx said:


> wait wait wait..  these eggs stay as eggs, right?  or do they hatch into something?  i'm so confused right now.


They hatch into Goose collectibles, buh-kay. 

*(They stay as eggs.)*


----------



## Mars Adept

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Some people thought the search button was cheating. What?!



For most egg hunts the search bar is disabled, but for whatever reason that isn’t the case this year.


----------



## Alienfish

yay found a third one!

also i wouldn't mind goose collectibles tbf lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> For most egg hunts the search bar is disabled, but for whatever reason that isn’t the case this year.


Wait really?! Woah... I used that bar so, so much I don't think I'd have more than 6 eggs without it....


----------



## Chris

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> For most egg hunts the search bar is disabled, but for whatever reason that isn’t the case this year.


We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.


----------



## Catharina

WOah my brain wentand I found egg number 10 now I have to find another one or I wont forgive myself ;')


----------



## 6iixx

Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.



well, my moonlit egg appreciates it being forgotten    i doubt i would have found 6 eggs without the search engine.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.


I for one am very, very thankful everyone forgot. Please do so again for the next egg hunt!


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I randomly found egg 8, and I’ve got to say, I have no idea how it’s location relates to the clue...


Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.


Please keep the search bar enabled to future egg hunts! It would be so tedious without it, especially without the egg locations/threads being limited to certain years.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.



The search bar being enabled clearly does not make a big difference


----------



## Giddy

ForeverSoaring said:


> I randomly found egg 8, and I’ve got to say, I have no idea how it’s location relates to the clue...
> 
> Please keep the search bar enabled to future egg hunts! It would be so tedious without it, especially without the egg locations/threads being limited to certain years.



I believe I know how, but I would have to explain in a PM XD 
Gah, I really dunno why I can't find anymore though! Maybe I am looking too deep?


----------



## samsquared

i thought the search bar was there to give new members a fighting chance   
i think the eggs are well hidden enough that even with the search bar, most users won't get more than ~15. can confirm, because i've currently only found 13 & I can't even solve clues 1 & 2.


----------



## xara

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT #1


----------



## Nefarious

Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.



Thank you guys for forgetting and not disabling once you did remember. _Really would've been bumped from hard to nightmare mode. _


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found one more egg, and it was a puzzle egg, egg 18 to be exact.

It made sense once I cracked the code to egg 18.

Well, I’m way more than satisfied. I’m not going to find anymore eggs and I’m going to cherish my bought eggs and the one egg currency I recently found until I can get TBT off of it. (I’d find 2 more, or 3 more, but no.) I’m way too excited to find out what the answers are. And good luck egg hunters! Remember not to think too hard on the clues.


----------



## deana

After a not very restful night's sleep, I found another egg! I have enough for the cobweb egg now  I was on the right track with my thinking but had to look in a slightly different place.


----------



## FireNinja1

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Some people thought the search button was cheating. What?!


In past years, the search function was disabled. I don't think it really gets you that far, but that might be why some people view it as "cheating".

Have restock times been announced?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

samsquared said:


> i thought the search bar was there to give new members a fighting chance
> i think the eggs are well hidden enough that even with the search bar, *most users won't get more than ~15*. can confirm, because i've currently only found 13 & I can't even solve clues 1 & 2.



That's a really high number. I think you're giving us members a little too much credit XD


----------



## Chris

FireNinja1 said:


> Have restock times been announced?


Restocks are announced as they go live; not in advance.


----------



## FireNinja1

Vrisnem said:


> We forgot, quite simply.  By the time we realised it would have been unfair to remove it because it would have given people who started earlier an unfair advantage.


Don't remove it for future hunts.


----------



## Nougat

Has it been confirmed that there will be no raffle with remaining eggs? Not sure whether I should keep searching.. I might not find three more to get an extra egg.


----------



## Chris

Nougat said:


> Has it been confirmed that there will be no raffle with remaining eggs? Not sure whether I should keep searching.. I might not find three more to get an extra egg.


There will not be a raffle.


----------



## FireNinja1

Vrisnem said:


> Restocks are announced as they go live; not in advance.


Got it... but also why are you not announcing them in advance?


----------



## samsquared

xara said:


> I FINALLY FIGURED OUT #1


i'm so happy for you   


Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> That's a really high number. I think you're giving us members a little too much credit XD


I think I'm having response bias- it seems like everyone in this thread is getting like 18 eggs lololol


----------



## Dinosaurz

AHSJSJS I just need to find 1 more for moonlight I need the power of zipper plz


----------



## Nougat

Vrisnem said:


> There will not be a raffle.


Ok, thank you for confirming! 
I'll patiently wait for the reveal of the answers then, I'm happy I found 16 and got two eggs


----------



## Chris

FireNinja1 said:


> Got it... but also why are you not announcing them in advance?


We don't have set times for restocks. They're being restocked in small quantities as and when we see them sell out. It puts less pressure on users to rush to meet a deadline.


----------



## Honesta

LOL, I feel like such a dork, I can't even figure out one egg. XD I suppose that's to be expected on my first egg hunt though. I think it's awesome that you guys do forum events!!


----------



## xara

JUST FIGURED OUT #18 AND IM LITERALLY SNXNDKJSKZ. i would’ve been so pissed about that one when the answers get revealed if i hadn’t gotten it

i might be able to get my candy corn egg after all


----------



## Ananas Dragon

still eggy hunting

hoping I can somehow get enough for a moon one and I'm in time for a restock


----------



## Catharina

AAa I cant find any eggs I just need 1


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Another eggy found, 6 in total but i spent 3

im doing pretty good


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh my GOD ive been looking for one egg since the beginning and i already knew the answer but i was just looking in the wrong place  at least i found it now and i hope im in time for another restock


----------



## Ananas Dragon

LMAO I JUST REALIZED I FOUND ONE ON ACCIDENT


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I found egg nr. 17... And I can't believe I didn't think of that before. That leaves only 2 eggs that are eluding me: Numbers 5 and 22. I would continue the search but honestly, I'm tired and ready for an early night.


----------



## amemome

I looked back at my first TBT easter egg hunt and it looks like I found at least 18 eggs that year! This is versus the 13 I found this year. I guess my brain has been decaying as I get older


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I have hunches on what 1 is but I've been looking to no avail


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Woah!!! I just found eggs 18 and 25, for a total of 11 eggs found! I’m very proud of myself for figuring out a puzzle, and now I have an extra candy corn egg~


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I'm VERY sure I know what 25 is but once again, no idea how to find


----------



## Asarena

I had hoped to find one more egg to buy a candy corn egg, but I just can't seem to find any of the ones I have left


----------



## Aniko

I still have 8 to find 5-6-11-12-14-16-20-23

5 slightly rings a bell but too vague, I don't know how I'm supposed to read 6, I think I know 11 but apparently I don't, 12 drives me crazy, I think I should know 14, everybody knows 14, I will feel dumb when I find 16 (I had a good idea though), I think I should know 20 too and 23 must be one of those that asks a little bit of effort.


----------



## xara

i hope the new potion collectible releases before the eggs disappear,, i wanna have it in between the cobweb and candy corn eggs ;c;


----------



## Aniko

Run away, but we're running in circles 

I keep looking at the same places, like it would magically appears on the 10th time.


----------



## xara

Aniko said:


> I think I should know 14, everybody knows 14



if it makes you feel any better, i don’t know #14, either


----------



## oak

I only found 9 out of 25 eggs and I am pleased with it lmao. Good enough.


----------



## amyahh

i've only managed to find 9 & oh my jesus I took this egg hunt to seriously  I'll definitely be sitting the rest out & be slapping myself silly when the aftermath is posted lol


----------



## Aniko

xara said:


> if it makes you feel any better, i don’t know #14, either



It's one of those that I thought I knew....but I don't. Don't give up, if they found it, we can find it too!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I think 14 was the first one I got lmaoooo


----------



## samsquared

xara said:


> i hope the new potion collectible releases before the eggs disappear,, i wanna have it in between the cobweb and candy corn eggs ;c;


oh, will we be able to purchase the potions with tbt when it's released?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I'm here crying on 25 though

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

i get the point of 20 but b r u h


----------



## Aniko

It's easier when you spent a lot of time on the forum. I don't have ACNH so I wasn't there much between the events.


----------



## Chris

samsquared said:


> oh, will we be able to purchase the potions with tbt when it's released?


The new potion collectible will not be available in the shop I'm afraid! It was a participation prize in our *A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor* event and there was also a 2% chance of winning one via raffle in our *Trick or Treat!* event. Both of these events ended on Saturday.


----------



## Aniko

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I think 14 was the first one I got lmaoooo



I got 2 first, then maybe 1-3-4, I knew what 1 was but didn't look at the right place first.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



samsquared said:


> oh, will we be able to purchase the potions with tbt when it's released?



That would be nice. I couldn't participate to the manor event.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> The new potion collectible will not be available in the shop I'm afraid! It was a participation prize in our *A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor* event and there was also a chance to win one of four via raffle in our *Trick or Treat!* event. Both of these events ended on Saturday.



Ah....too bad. maybe in another future event?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Aniko said:


> I got 2 first, then maybe 1-3-4, I knew what 1 was but didn't look at the right place first.


i think my actual order was 

18
14
13
19
24
21
23


----------



## Chris

Aniko said:


> Ah....too bad. maybe in another future event?


It is much too early for us to be able to make a call on whether or not this collectible will be available again.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

<abusing the forum search>


----------



## Catharina

yay I got the last egg that I needed! Thank you egg 9! The eggs that I got where: 4,9,10,13,14,15,18,19 and 25!


----------



## Sara?

6iixx said:


> wait wait wait..  these eggs stay as eggs, right?  or do they hatch into something?  i'm so confused right now.




Wow that would be super cool idea!! Would love to see what catches of each egg heheh


----------



## Aniko

About the Trick or Treat raffle. I'm usually terribly unlucky in raffles, in some raffles I had 25% of the tickets but lost...(still 75% chances of losing) For this one I thought I would get bells because the odds were higher but no, I got the purple candy which I had 1% (holy cow!) chance of winning! So I was lucky this time...in a way. It's just that I got the very same candy from the Crypt event Haha. I will think about a new line up with those.


----------



## Wildtown

I got 12/25 eggs so I am very happy, now only if they restocked the cobwebs, but I suppose if they dont I can get either 4 candy corn eggs or 2 moonlight eggs.

Side note The eggs look amazing except im not a fan of the background because they dont match the others.


----------



## Sara?

ach i just need two eggs, wish i could find them so the egg i found does not go to waste and i can get a candy egg


----------



## xara

samsquared said:


> oh, will we be able to purchase the potions with tbt when it's released?



i don’t think so. i believe one of the mods said that the potion will only be obtainable through participating in the “haunted bell manor” event, which has ended ;v;


----------



## Aurita

Aniko said:


> I still have 8 to find 5-6-11-12-14-16-20-23
> 
> 5 slightly rings a bell but too vague, I don't know how I'm supposed to read 6, I think I know 11 but apparently I don't, 12 drives me crazy, I think I should know 14, everybody knows 14, I will feel dumb when I find 16 (I had a good idea though), I think I should know 20 too and 23 must be one of those that asks a little bit of effort.



12 drives me crazy I feel like I have the right idea but I couldn’t find it  I’m curious to see what the answer is


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've gotten 8 eggs aah, if I could get two more I could... maybe snag another cobweb egg, though I'd also be down to just buy a moonlight egg or a couple of candy corn eggs


----------



## Aniko

Aurita said:


> 12 drives me crazy I feel like I have the right idea but I couldn’t find it  I’m curious to see what the answer is



Indeed, sounds like one we should find right away.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

Finally found 14 looking at the same place for the 11th time 

 Run away, but we're running in circles


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got egg #3 shortly after waking up but i didn’t even notice i got it until @LittleMissPanda told me that I have two more eggs to go before i can afford the cobweb one . I’d like to know where I found it even though I really am happy I got it. It’s funny i got it now, when I’ve been spending so much time looking for it . I was actually looking for #22 at the time.


----------



## Dinosaurz

This event has completely ruined my perception of the year and it was already messed up from lockdown


----------



## xara

Aniko said:


> About the Trick or Treat raffle. I'm usually terribly unlucky in raffles, in some raffles I had 25% of the tickets but lost...(still 75% chances of losing) For this one I thought I would get bells because the odds were higher but no, I got the purple candy which I had 1% (holy cow!) chance of winning! So I was lucky this time...in a way. It's just that I got the very same candy from the Crypt event Haha. I will think about a new line up with those.



ah i won the purple candy, too and i didn’t  realize that the chance of winning it was that low! it’s a super cute collectible and my appreciation for it has increased a bit!


----------



## itsmxuse

I can’t wait for the reveal of the clues just to put my mind at ease


----------



## Giddy

Really wanted a flick egg, but I feel like I've looked everwhere, maybe I'm blind to them after seeing the ones I did find!


----------



## Aniko

We may complain but I think it's the easiest hunt since I'm a member here. Some clues made me cry in the past (almost) and even when we got the answers, I was like "How could you expect me to got that, you are so mean!"


----------



## Oblivia

*Restock incoming!* 

Even used the proper emoji this time!​


----------



## Bekaa

xoMoon said:


> I totally feel the same way. Just need to find 1 more egg.


Me too!


----------



## Wildtown

YESS i got one! ty for the re-stock!


----------



## deana

I got my cobwebb egg! I am so happy.   I am more successful than I thought I would be seeing as it was my first egg hunt.


----------



## Asarena

You know, thinking about the search bar being disabled in past hunts, I think the search bar was only helpful to me for one of the eighteen eggs I found


----------



## Bekaa

Silver lining: I’m learning more about all of the forums!

Seriously, i’m pretty new to the bell tree, so I do understand that the people who are doing so well are probably much more active across the different forums and have been participating for a longer time. I’m sure I’ll do better next time.


----------



## Aniko

xara said:


> ah i won the purple candy, too and i didn’t  realize that the chance of winning it was that low! it’s a super cute collectible and my appreciation for it has increased a bit!



The purple candy was obtained in one of the highest levels in a past Halloween event.


----------



## Dinosaurz

YOO I GOT MY MOONLIGHT EGG IM SO HAPPY AND DONE W THIS EVENT THANK YOU ZIPPER ITS BEEN FUN


----------



## Aniko

Yay! I got my cobweb egg, I can't finally take a bath!

And eat something, eggs would be good.


----------



## samsquared

i really want to get a cobweb egg but i'm just not having any brainblasts and i'm just not finding any eggs lol
i'm gonna persevere tho & hopefully get one before the event ends

SAID THIS & I WAS BLESSED WITH A BIG BRAIN MOMENT!!!!! GOT ANOTHER EGG FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Aniko

Asarena said:


> You know, thinking about the search bar being disabled in past hunts, I think the search bar was only helpful to me for one of the eighteen eggs I found



Yeah it was disabled and it didn't make much difference. If you don't know the thread already, it's a bit useless.


----------



## Azrael

xara said:


> i hope the new potion collectible releases before the eggs disappear,, i wanna have it in between the cobweb and candy corn eggs ;c;


This is what I’m waiting for as well


----------



## deSPIRIA

officially DONE!!!! i did better than last year (i think i got 10) this time i got 16, as always thanks for the event!


----------



## Aniko

I will be back, I'm not giving up! Next, 16 and 23. 16 gives me so silly ideas.


----------



## Arckaniel

I may have not gotten the flick egg that I really wanted, at least I got myself the cobweb egg, lemme see if I can find one more egg later for a candycorn egg


----------



## Ananas Dragon

WAIT WHAT RESTOCK NO THAT WAS SUDDEN

aaaaaaaaaaaaa please please let me find two eggs i want that moonlight


----------



## Coach

Happy with what I got! Unless I magically find 3 more eggs, looks like I will be getting a candycorn one as well. Not too shabby!


----------



## JellyBeans

accidentally found one while looking for another... now i basically have to keep going and just find one more   i know i'm going to be kicking myself over so many of these when the results are announced


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i wish 25 was a puzzle I stg I know the answer and I've scoured threads to no avail

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

is this the last restock or will there be another?


----------



## Blood Eclipse

It doesn't help that some of the threads are being further pushed down by newer ones


----------



## Ananas Dragon

there goes the moonlight eggs 

Any more restocks or do I accept my fate?


----------



## Valzed

Now that I've let my brain recover I just wanted to come say "Thank you" to everyone who put this event together. Except Zipper - do not ever mess with Halloween and Jack again or I'll be serving Hasenpfeffer for dinner.

Thank you to all the wonder staff & the amazing artists!


----------



## Aniko

Ametsa Izarra said:


> there goes the moonlight eggs
> 
> Any more restocks or do I accept my fate?



In the past, I believe there were restocks till the end and even a bit after. Once I bought another egg, thinking I had lost my chance and missed the last restock.


----------



## Bcat

I’m ready to see the answers so that I can begin my self-flagellation in proper.


----------



## xara

#5 is stumping tf outta me,, they’re two terms that you’d think wouldn’t go together but Here We Are


----------



## Ananas Dragon

xara said:


> #5 is stumping tf outta me,, they’re two terms that you’d think wouldn’t go together but Here We Are


I gave up on 5 it broke my brain


----------



## Bekaa

Holy cow! I got my third egg!
All three of my eggs have come from solving the puzzles, though. I still haven’t found any of the hidden eggs! But, who cares, I got my three eggs!

​


----------



## Mars Adept

Bekaa said:


> Holy cow! I got my third egg!
> All three of my eggs have come from solving the puzzles, though. I still haven’t found any of the hidden eggs! But, who cares, I got my three eggs!
> View attachment 331257​



Congrats! I knew you could do it!


----------



## xara

xara said:


> #5 is stumping tf outta me,, they’re two terms that you’d think wouldn’t go together but Here We Are



WTF I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!! i’m literally cackling at this one, why was it _there_

i have enough for the candy corn egg now!!!!! which means,, it is time for me to Perish!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

the fact I didn't get 14 first, ME of all people, internally hurt me


----------



## Oblivia

There will be one more (larger) restock in about half an hour. Get ready to refresh!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Oblivia said:


> There will be one more (larger) restock in about half an hour. Get ready to refresh!


just in time for more egg hunting


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I didn't think it could be done, but I actually made enough for Moonlight egg


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

@Oblivia 
Hello! Hope you're well. 

I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it


----------



## Hikari

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the fact I didn't get 14 first, ME of all people, internally hurt me



same here, took me a sec but then i realized


----------



## Wickel

I suddenly had an epiphany and found three more eggs! Now I'm _really _calling it quits, I just used them to buy another corn egg.. There's a few where I feel like I know what they're referring to but I still can't find it, so frustrating! 
Good luck everyone during the final hours!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really gotta stop trying to look for more eggs, that ship has sailed for me and doing it is nothing more but a waste of time.


----------



## Aniko

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> @Oblivia
> Hello! Hope you're well.
> 
> I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it



You got trolled lol


----------



## Midoriya

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> @Oblivia
> Hello! Hope you're well.
> 
> I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it



It’s most likely a joke egg that someone put in their signature or somewhere else.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> @Oblivia
> Hello! Hope you're well.
> 
> I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it


 rick astley?


----------



## Dunquixote

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> @Oblivia
> Hello! Hope you're well.
> 
> I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it



I think I clicked on that one too even though I knew better, if you're talking about the same one that I'm thinking about. ><.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Where was it lol

time to go plant some nyehehe


----------



## Aniko

Ametsa Izarra said:


> rick astley?



It's often Rick  Astley


----------



## Oblivia

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> @Oblivia
> Hello! Hope you're well.
> 
> I found another egg that I haven't claimed yet but everytime I click it, it brings up a YouTube video and doesn't say I've found it


If you click an egg that doesn't give you the redemption notification, it's not one of our actual clues and would be something a user put in their sig independently of the actual egg hunt.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i would still like to know where it was


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

Dunquixote said:


> I think I clicked on that one too even though I knew better, if you're talking about the same one that I'm thinking about. ><.


Ahhh makes sense now 
I only needed that last one for the moonlight egg I wanted as well 
Thanks for letting me know everyone! Sorry @Oblivia  false alarm! 
It made sense as an answer so I thought it was right...


----------



## xara

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the fact I didn't get 14 first, ME of all people, internally hurt me



not me now stalking your profile trying to see what #14’s about


----------



## Ananas Dragon

xara said:


> not me now stalking your profile trying to see what #14’s about


I'll pretend I wasn't stalking yours to see if you liked any posts with eggs in them


----------



## faerie

Shop refreshed


----------



## absol

come onnnn 1 more for 6 eggs


----------



## Dunquixote

faerie said:


> Shop refreshed



Thanks so much for the heads up! I just got my cobweb egg  ❤


----------



## absol

about 4 hours left right?


----------



## Nefarious

absol said:


> about 4 hours left right?



Yup!


----------



## Azrael

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really gotta stop trying to look for more eggs, that ship has sailed for me and doing it is nothing more but a waste of time.


This is how I’m feeling too. I keep hoping I will have an ah-ha moment but nothing!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i give up time to stalk everyone and hope they liked a post with an egg


----------



## Halloqueen

I've kept on looking today to see if I could find any of the last 6 eggs I hadn't found, but to no avail. Alas. Can't wait to see the answers unveiled and see how far off or painfully close I might've been to finding them.


----------



## Lavamaize

Yes! I achieved my goal of getting 13 eggs so I could get a spider web egg and a candy corn egg!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

come on brain one more egg please


----------



## John Wick

Why are people putting the same eggs in their sig that link to youtube?

I thought I'd found another egg. :-/


----------



## Ananas Dragon

John Wick said:


> Why are people putting the same eggs in their sig that link to youtube?
> 
> I thought I'd found another egg. :-/


mobile users rise up to take over


----------



## absol

John Wick said:


> Why are people putting the same eggs in their sig that link to youtube?
> 
> I thought I'd found another egg. :-/


same I saw that too


----------



## John Wick

Ametsa Izarra said:


> mobile users rise up to take over


I don't get it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

John Wick said:


> I don't get it.


phone users can't see signatures


----------



## IonicKarma

What happens to extra eggs someone doesn’t have enough lsdtocsr to buy anything?


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I wish I could figure out at least 1 more. I can't wrap my head around how others deciphered these clues so easily. 1, 3, 5, 7, 11, 12, 14, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24 and 25 just make no sense to me.


----------



## absol

damn I still don't get how ppl got #2   
everyone says its easy bruh


----------



## John Wick

Ametsa Izarra said:


> phone users can't see signatures



Really?

I've been using nothing but a mobile for over a decade (no PC) and I'm always in desktop view and I see signatures just fine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

John Wick said:


> Really?
> 
> I've been using nothing but a mobile for over a decade (no PC) and I'm always in desktop view and I see signatures just fine.


I can't see them actually when my phone's upright, if I put it sideways I can.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

John Wick said:


> Really?
> 
> I've been using nothing but a mobile for over a decade (no PC) and I'm always in desktop view and I see signatures just fine.


Mobile version


----------



## digimon

i feel like i know what egg 2 is but i can't find it anywhere. there are a few clues/puzzles i'm really looking forward to seeing when mods post the answers  (24 got me like ?????)


----------



## Ananas Dragon

digimon said:


> i feel like i know what egg 2 is but i can't find it anywhere. there are a few clues/puzzles i'm really looking forward to seeing when mods post the answers  (24 got me like ?????)


egg 2 is a puzzle not a clue


----------



## absol

someone pls transfer me some braincells mine are getting dangerously low


----------



## Paperboy012305

I still can't figure out what #2 is. I mean, reading it over and over makes sense, but what that item is I can't decipher.


----------



## digimon

Ametsa Izarra said:


> egg 2 is a puzzle not a clue



err i meant egg 1 but i haven't figured out 2 either tbh  brain fried and brain hurty


----------



## jo_electric

Glad I was able to make it to the tail end of the event. This was fun and challenging. My head hurts.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> someone pls transfer me some braincells mine are getting dangerously low


dont have any


Paperboy012305 said:


> I still can't figure out what #2 is. I mean, reading it over and over makes sense, but what that item is I can't decipher.


been trying for so long my head hurts


digimon said:


> err i meant egg 1 but i haven't figured out 2 either tbh  brain fried and brain hurty


same


----------



## Midoriya

2 was confusing for me for a bit, but when I finally figured it out I was relieved, lol.


----------



## Asarena

I found egg 22 and was able to purchase a candy corn egg! The egg was actually exactly where I'd expected it to be, but it took me a while to figure it out


----------



## samsquared

I am actually starting to get fatigued so I think I'm gonna tap out for now...
man that sucks! I really wanted a cobweb egg!! but maybe it wasn't meant to be

EGGS I FOUND: 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 24, & 25
i can't wait to beat myself up for not finding #1 lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

_GUESS WHO THE **** FINALLY BOUGHT THAT MOONLIGHT EGG_


----------



## absol

Midoriya said:


> 2 was confusing for me for a bit, but when I finally figured it out I was relieved, lol.


i am gonna hate myself after they reveal it lol


----------



## Aniko

I'm ready to get mad at myself too


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _GUESS WHO THE **** FINALLY BOUGHT THAT MOONLIGHT EGG_


my brain hurts but I did it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Midoriya said:


> 2 was confusing for me for a bit, but when I finally figured it out I was relieved, lol.


2 sucks

I think I may have an idea, but ugh


----------



## absol

WHERE ELSE DO I HAVE TO LOOK FOR #16 

bruh Im getting so mad


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> WHERE ELSE DO I HAVE TO LOOK FOR #16
> 
> bruh Im getting so mad


i gave up on 16


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i gave up on 16


I thought it was really obvious but apparently not????
or I am blind


----------



## Aniko

absol said:


> WHERE ELSE DO I HAVE TO LOOK FOR #16
> 
> bruh Im getting so mad



Same! Ppl said we will feel dumb later.


----------



## absol

at this point I spend more time on ranting than looking for eggs lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

the one about the puppet palace took me a long time

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

the one about the puppet palace took me a long time


----------



## absol

wrong thread ups


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've had so many ideas for 16, but absolutely none of them have panned out thus far

that, or I'm blind


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Meanwhile I'm still here looking at #1, swearing I've solved it from the beginning and unable to figure out _where_ it is


----------



## Dunquixote

Ametsa Izarra said:


> _GUESS WHO THE **** FINALLY BOUGHT THAT MOONLIGHT EGG_



Tangy’s burier?  Jk. Congrats , though don’t think I will forget what you did in Woods anytime soon (or what Pietro did ).


----------



## Ananas Dragon

the first 3 are hell

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> Tangy’s burier?  Jk. Congrats , though don’t think I will forget what you did in Woods anytime soon (or what Pietro did ).


hows the tree growing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hows the tree growing


She’s been freed from treedom, actually. There’s still creepy tangy oranges around tho


----------



## absol

should I stay up until the hunt ends

that would be 4am for me  ....


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> should I stay up until the hunt ends
> 
> that would be 4am for me  ....


you dont need sleep

you need eggs


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you dont need sleep
> 
> you need eggs


I agree but what if I don't find more???
this is gonna haunt me forever


----------



## peekopecko

I think I’m blind, where do you enter the egg code for the puzzles?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> I agree but what if I don't find more???
> this is gonna haunt me forever


but what if you *d o*


----------



## Dunquixote

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the first 3 are hell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> 
> hows the tree growing



No more tree. I decided to free her and she was still alive thankfully. She locked herself in her house to cry, now scarred for life .

The ones I didn’t get were 3 (i got it but idk how or where),5, 6, 10, 11, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23.


----------



## Nefarious

peekopecko said:


> I think I’m blind, where do you enter the egg code for the puzzles?



Click the number of eggs on your sidebar.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Agghhh I finally figured out #12 even though I looked through the location I was sure it was in several times. I pays to click through the area you think its in.

That gives me enough to snag a candy corn egg.

This was my first Egg hunt event, I think I understand how to do it better. I managed to get 18/25, not too bad. For the record I am missing #2, 5, 6, 10, 17, and 22.


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> but what if you *d o*


i'll just try
I mean I can always hate myself in a few hours instead of giving up right now


----------



## peekopecko

NefariousKing said:


> Click the number of eggs on your sidebar.
> View attachment 331298


Omg thank you so much


----------



## seliph

absol said:


> should I stay up until the hunt ends
> 
> that would be 4am for me  ....


go to sleep


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Okay I got 
4
9
13
14
18
19
21
23
24

good enough


----------



## Aniko

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Agghhh I finally figured out #12 even though I looked through the location I was sure it was in several times. I pays to click through the area you think its in.
> 
> That gives me enough to snag a candy corn egg.
> 
> This was my first Egg hunt event, I think I understand how to do it better. I managed to get 18/25, not too bad. For the record I am missing #2, 5, 6, 10, 17, and 22.



I got 6 eggs the first year. They have been nice this year.


----------



## nammie

Ugh wondering if I should just give up or keep struggling for 3 more eggs lol...

I have 2, 5, 6, 10, 11, 16, 17, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25 left, really struggling with the latest set of clues


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Aniko said:


> I got 6 eggs the first year. They have been nice this year.


Looking through at the hints and answers of previous years, I agree these seem a lot easier. Some of them I couldn't even understand the correlation (like looking through a banned users profile, referencing random typos in a thread). There was only one this year I thought seemed pretty outlandish if you didn't know about the specific place it was (though there might be more that I missed)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ametsa Izarra said:


> you dont need sleep
> 
> you need eggs


and that's no yolk!


----------



## KittenNoir

Got other eggs because the cobweb egg was out of stock see them back in stock now     that's the only one I wanted   and I have no more eggs left cause its to hard to find them


----------



## LambdaDelta

KittenNoir said:


> Got other eggs because the cobweb egg was out of stock see them back in stock now     that's the only one I wanted   and I have no more eggs left cause its to hard to find them


should _always_ wait until shortly before the shop closes (they always announce the date/time) for restocks, unless staff explicitly say there will be no further restocks


----------



## KittenNoir

LambdaDelta said:


> should _always_ wait until shortly before the shop closes (they always announce the date/time) for restocks, unless staff explicitly say there will be no further restocks


I know now for the future


----------



## Giddy

I'll might just go for a candy corn egg, it least they have a lovely colour to them! But thank you do much for this, it was really fun and I'll await the answers!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

peekopecko said:


> Omg thank you so much


Good job finding an egg btw


----------



## petrichr

LambdaDelta said:


> should _always_ wait until shortly before the shop closes (they always announce the date/time) for restocks, unless staff explicitly say there will be no further restocks


omg noooo i bought them yesterday cause i thought the other eggs were gonna sell out 

i'm also in another time zone so i always get the ending times wrong


----------



## KittenNoir

petrichr said:


> omg noooo i bought them yesterday cause i thought the other eggs were gonna sell out
> i'm also in another time zone so i always get the ending times wrong
> [/QUOTE




I did the same thing  every time its restocked I am either at work or sleeping cause of my time zone


----------



## Aniko

Evoking the Halloween spirit for one more!   

 🕯🕯🕯
🕯🕯
 🕯🕯🕯


----------



## nammie

Ok I gave up and just got a candy corn egg lol, can't wait to see the answers and get mad for not getting them later


----------



## Bekaa

nammie said:


> Ok I gave up and just got a candy corn egg lol, can't wait to see the answers and get mad for not getting them later


I know! We’re all going to be kicking ourselves.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Were fake eggs there from the beginning or is it a new thing? It make an already hard egg hunt more stressful.


----------



## haileyphi

iI literally need one more oml


----------



## Oblivia

Kuriboh said:


> Were fake eggs there from the beginning or is it a new thing? It make an already hard egg hunt more stressful.


Any fake eggs you came across would have been put there by users. We staff were unaware of them until we had reports of them from confused egg hunters!


----------



## xara

i feel like #2 is gonna make me cry when the answers get revealed LMAO


----------



## kayleee

I'm 3 away from getting the zombie egg ugh


----------



## Rio_

I got enough for a Flick egg yayayay
I wish I had enough for a candy corn egg too, but my brain is too potato


----------



## Debeers

I got 7 eggs and will give up for now. It is really HARD for my brain.


----------



## xara

Makoto said:


> I got enough for a Flick egg yayayay
> I wish I had enough for a candy corn egg too, but my brain is too potato



if it makes you feel any better, the flick egg looks really nice in your lineup!


----------



## Dunquixote

Kuriboh said:


> Were fake eggs there from the beginning or is it a new thing? It make an already hard egg hunt more stressful.


I found a second one and it looked exactly like an event one. the other was obviously not but i clicked on it anyways, hopeful.  i definitely agree with you about it making it a little more stressful.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

_Can I please know where the fake eggs are_


----------



## Oblivia

Just a quick reminder that the Halloweaster egg hunt will be closing at *10pm EST*, or roughly an hour from now. Ready those pitchforks for the grand reveal of all egg locations and make sure you get all your searching wrapped up!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I was gonna hold off to see if I could get enough eggs to buy a zombie egg, but my brain is completely fried at this point so I settled with a candy corn egg, which is my second favourite next to the cobweb egg!  I can't wait to see the answers for the eggs I didn't get, I think my reactions to them will be a mix between "How did I not get that??" and "I would have never gotten that what the heck"


----------



## Blood Eclipse

One more hour left. Get back to looking for them eggs!


----------



## haileyphi

I desperately want one more egg but I am struggling so much


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Oblivia said:


> Just a quick reminder that the Halloweaster egg hunt will be closing at *10pm EST*, or roughly an hour from now. Ready those pitchforks for the grand reveal of all egg locations and make sure you get all your searching wrapped up!


what's zipper's address I just wanna _talk_


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can't wait for the egg answers. I won't be mad at this because I'm satisfied with the eggs I bought.


----------



## seliph

are yall gonna uh _zip up_ the forum for the final hour?


----------



## kayleee

omg it ends in less than an hour... I need two more to get the zombie egg and at the rate I'm finding them I'll need 3 days LOL


----------



## Bob Zombie

15 out of 25... not TOO terrible... I'm frozen in anticipation of the reveal, can't seem to get my mind working on the rest.  I know I will be kicking myself for missing some obvious ones.....

The ones I couldn't do:  5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 22, 25


----------



## haileyphi

AHHH I found one!!
Should I buy a zombie or moonlight egg??


----------



## sollux

i just found out about the event a couple hours ago, so i only managed to find 9 eggs


----------



## Bob Zombie

haileyphi said:


> AHHH I found one!!
> Should I buy a zombie or moonlight egg??



Personally I like the zombie one... but the moolight seems to be more popular...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

only found 9 eggs I'm braindead


----------



## absol

less than 30min left oh noooooooo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’m hoping we lose tree zipper once all is revealed. He’s scared me for too long


----------



## Jassiii

i didn't find a single egg major L on my part LMAO


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m hoping we lose tree zipper once all is revealed. He’s scared me for too long


no his name is Tripper and he's a good boy


----------



## Bob Zombie

Ametsa Izarra said:


> no his name is Tripper and he's a good boy



Honestly the tree version is less creepy than the Zipper/Jack lovechild version.... that was super creepy, especially since this was my first event with the egg hunts.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

put your sacrificial souls in it's mouth for good luck


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

nthylton said:


> Honestly the tree version is less creepy than the Zipper/Jack lovechild version.... that was super creepy, especially since this was my first event with the egg hunts.


Oh I didn’t like him either...I didn’t like that reveal


----------



## seliph

leave zack alone he's a baby


----------



## Ananas Dragon

seliph said:


> leave zack alone he's a baby


damn he sexy forgive me lord for posting this for I have sinned


----------



## Bob Zombie

seliph said:


> leave zack alone he's a baby



If he's the baby....   0__0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Can we please get more specific hints now? Thank you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Can we please get more specific hints now? Thank you!


i wish


----------



## Chris

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Can we please get more specific hints now? Thank you!


There will be no further hints.

Make those last 20 minutes count!


----------



## Mars Adept

I HAD A SUDDEN BURST OF INSPIRATION AND FOUND EGG 3. TIME TO GET THAT CANDY CORN EGG.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

what's under jack's pumpkin head


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Vrisnem said:


> There will be no further hints.
> 
> Make those last 20 minutes count!



Aww, but I remember Zipper saying we could. And he's the good guy


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Aww, but I remember Zipper saying we could. And he's the good guy


he is under no circumstances "the good guy"


----------



## Bob Zombie

Ametsa Izarra said:


> what's under jack's pumpkin head


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Ametsa Izarra said:


> he is under no circumstances "the good guy"



Seriously though, he's an easter bunny. As someone who had a pet rabbit as part of his family, I am very much offended!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

nthylton said:


> View attachment 331307


i like it


Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Seriously though, he's an easter bunny. As someone who had a pet rabbit as part of his family, I am very much offended!


springtrap is not an actual rabbit and neither is that creature


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

not gonna lie, least fun tbt halloween so far in my opinion. these egg hunts bring nothing but stress, anxiety and rage.
zipper should've minded his business and stayed out of jack's holiday.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

punctuallyAbsent said:


> not gonna lie, least fun tbt halloween so far in my opinion. these egg hunts bring nothing but stress, anxiety and rage.
> zipper should've minded his business and stayed out of jack's holiday.


want a shotgun? I'm leading a riot against zipper for this


----------



## seliph

punctuallyAbsent said:


> not gonna lie, least fun tbt halloween so far in my opinion. these egg hunts bring nothing but stress, anxiety and rage.
> zipper should've minded his business and stayed out of jack's holiday.


weird they bring me fun excitement and joy


----------



## Mars Adept

seliph said:


> weird they bring me fun excitement and joy



I mean, you’re the one who got the golden egg, so...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

honestly I think if you don't enjoy it just don't participate problem solved


----------



## Aniko

Egg hunt is my favorite activity here, I had a lot of fun


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I mean, you’re the one who got the golden egg, so...


i've been a member since 2015 and have participated in every hunt since then, came close to gold all but once. still one of my fav events  

if a tbt event is causing you actual genuine stress and anxiety then don't participate, there's plenty of others


----------



## Bob Zombie

To be fair to all:  Rage? yes, a lot.... weirdly, exhilaratingly satisfying when you find an egg?  Also yes.


----------



## Foreverfox

Well, overall not bad for my first egg hunt! Got 3 eggs, one of which I bought for someone that was offering to buy one! AND I still ended up keeping the one I was going for! Now, I can collect my life back from the maddness of combing though everything and turning my brain to mush for 3 days.


----------



## Maruchan

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I HAD A SUDDEN BURST OF INSPIRATION AND FOUND EGG 3. TIME TO GET THAT CANDY CORN EGG.


THAT RUSH so oddly satisfying
and CONGRATS on that sweet sweet candy corn egg


----------



## Mars Adept

seliph said:


> i've been a member since 2015 and have participated in every hunt since then, came close to gold all but once. still one of my fav events
> 
> if a tbt event is causing you actual genuine stress and anxiety then don't participate, there's plenty of others



I never said it caused me stress and anxiety, at least this year. Simply pointing out how it’s funny the king of this year’s egg hunt says it brings him joy.


----------



## Bob Zombie

seliph said:


> i've been a member since 2015 and have participated in every hunt since then, came close to gold all but once. still one of my fav events
> 
> if a tbt event is causing you actual genuine stress and anxiety then don't participate, there's plenty of others



I'm looking forward to the next one... I've had a chance to get to know the boards a lot better as well as how the "creators" construct their riddles.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I HAD A SUDDEN BURST OF INSPIRATION AND FOUND EGG 3. TIME TO GET THAT CANDY CORN EGG.



Yes, congrats!!!


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I never said it caused me stress and anxiety, at least this year. Simply pointing out how it’s funny the king of this year’s egg hunt says it brings him joy.


me winning is irrelevant though since the egg hunt has been around for years and i was still having fun before i found my 25th egg lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

how many clues did seliph buy on the black market


----------



## Mars Adept

seliph said:


> me winning is irrelevant though since the egg hunt has been around for years and i was still having fun before i found my 25th egg lol



Fair.


----------



## seliph

Ametsa Izarra said:


> how many clues did seliph buy on the black market


some of us are smart


----------



## Bob Zombie

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddddd..... time?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

seliph said:


> some of us are smart


good job finding the 25 nightmares tho


----------



## Foreverfox

Ametsa Izarra said:


> damn he sexy forgive me lord for posting this for I have sinned


I'm not sure that the noodle-limbed king can forgive this sin.


----------



## Asarena

I'm most curious about the answers for 5, 12, and 16


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Foreverfox said:


> I'm not sure that the noodle-limbed king can forgive this sin.


wix? no I accepted wix as my lord and savior


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I'm just happy I got to get Flick and Moonlight egg  I could not for the life of me find 1 more egg. I guess I'll just have to save up for the other one I was after. Now to read the answers and beat myself up if they were right under my nose the whole time


----------



## amyahh

the event is closed someone hold my pitchfork ITS TIME TO RIOTTTT


----------



## Bob Zombie

Asarena said:


> I'm most curious about the answers for 5, 12, and 16



Me too... I could NOT figure those out.


----------



## Seastar

Alright, so the event is over.
I ended up finding 3 eggs during the last hour lol


----------



## Oblivia

The egg hunt has now concluded and all redemption links have been disabled. We're grabbing all the stats now and will be releasing the egg locations in a few minutes!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Is the nightmare over? I wanna be able to roam the woods again


----------



## Ananas Dragon

amyahh said:


> the event is closed someone hold my pitchfork ITS TIME TO RIOTTTT


hold my flamethrower


----------



## absol

....

1 more egg


----------



## Asarena

amyahh said:


> the event is closed someone hold my pitchfork ITS TIME TO RIOTTTT


I can't hold your pitchfork. I'm already holding mine.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I'm dying to know 25


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

The true eggs were the friends we made along the way.


----------



## Bob Zombie

amyahh said:


> the event is closed someone hold my pitchfork ITS TIME TO RIOTTTT



Wait.... pitchfork?????  I only brought a flashlight to find those damn eggs.


----------



## amyahh

nthylton said:


> Wait.... pitchfork?????  I only brought a flashlight to find those damn eggs.


not even a flashlight can help me find those eggs


----------



## absol

our unused eggs just disappear right ; u ;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I think I spent hours just trying to figure out #12, I hate that it seems so easy but I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i have my shotgun loaded, my flamethrower, my pitchfork, and lastly gasoline


----------



## Foreverfox

nthylton said:


> Wait.... pitchfork?????  I only brought a flashlight to find those damn eggs.


I brought a frying pan to smash them with, then cook 'em. ....rotten eggs....


----------



## Nefarious

absol said:


> our unused eggs just disappear right ; u ;



Yup, sorry you didn't get to find that last egg.


----------



## WynterFrost

Aaaa I found one egg just as the event ended ;~;


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i have my shotgun loaded, my flamethrower, my pitchfork, and lastly gasoline



Now to find Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## Foreverfox

absol said:


> our unused eggs just disappear right ; u ;


I think so, I read earlier that there are no raffles.


----------



## Bcat

Get en’ while they’re hot:


----------



## deana

I am so excited for the answers


----------



## kayleee

I MUST KNOW THE ANSWERS
REVEAL YOURSELVES


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Kuriboh said:


> Now to find Zipper T. Bunny


I just wanna *t a l k*


----------



## IonicKarma

I'm ready to be upset over Egg 12


----------



## Bob Zombie

absol said:


> DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY SPIDERS I HAD TO LOOK AT FOR #16
> and I still didn't find the egg bc I am dumb



Me tooooooo, me too.


----------



## absol

NefariousKing said:


> Yup, sorry you didn't get to find that last egg.


----------



## Valzed

Hopped back on to see if the egg locations were revealed yet. It's nice to know how stupidly wrong my guesses were for the eggs I couldn't find.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

absol said:


> -snip-


i thought the same thing ;-;


----------



## Lothitine

oh my god i knew what half of them were about and just couldnt find the egg im ready to be disappointed in myself


----------



## Mars Adept

Here’s my final result of which eggs I found. Sadly can’t post in order of when I got them since the eggs have disappeared from the transaction log. Just know that I found 4 first and 3 last.

1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 21, 25

That’s 13 eggs, which is HALF of all the eggs total and the BEST I’ve ever done in an egg hunt. There were a few eggs where I knew what I was looking for but wasn’t in the right place so I couldn’t find them(possibly 5 and definitely 20), but I’m still very, VERY happy with my results.

Thank you newbies for indirectly making the Egg Hunt easier than normal this year. Your sacrifice will not be in vain, and I hope you’ll do better next year now that you all have some experience.

And thanks so much staff for a very fun event. I had fun, and I’m sure many other people did too. : )


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm ready to be upset over quite a few. I felt so close, yet so far.


----------



## sleepydreepy

they are going to reveal all the answers now right?? lmao


----------



## Bob Zombie

IonicKarma said:


> I'm ready to be upset over Egg 12



Gotta be something about the Void, right?  I kept thinking it's about kicking out your starting villagers.


----------



## Bcat

nthylton said:


> Gotta be something about the Void, right?  I kept thinking it's about kicking out your starting villagers.


I KNOW it’s referencing the void but I couldn’t find it for the life of me


----------



## Lothitine

13 14 17 19 are the only ones i found smh


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i will cry on 25


----------



## Nefarious

Seeing those struggle with #16 had me biting my tongue. _Especially those that were so close to the answer and those that were looking right at it. _


----------



## absol

nthylton said:


> Gotta be something about the Void, right?  I kept thinking it's about kicking out your starting villagers.


love how the search function just brought up so many old threads from the new neighbor network


----------



## lieryl

lol as someone who's found 12 y'all are gonna be angry angry


----------



## Ananas Dragon

nthylton said:


> Gotta be something about the Void, right?  I kept thinking it's about kicking out your starting villagers.


12 was definitely about voiding low tier villagers but I couldn't find it


----------



## Seastar

I found 13, 14, and 15


----------



## absol

NefariousKing said:


> Seeing those struggle with #16 had me biting my tongue. _Especially those that were so close to the answer and those that were looking right at it. _


I swear I thought it was zipper but where


----------



## sleepydreepy

Bcat said:


> I KNOW it’s referencing the void but I couldn’t find it for the life of me


right?? I thought it was either something about the void or the egg was hidden somewhere in the new neighbor network section in acnh. Like in some un-popular villager's give away thread


----------



## Lothitine

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 12 was definitely about voiding low tier villagers but I couldn't find it


I KNEW THAT TOO
I STG I LOOKED THRU LIKE 50 THREADS


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i am ready to suffer

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Lothitine said:


> I KNEW THAT TOO
> I STG I LOOKED THRU LIKE 50 THREADS


i looked through ugly villager hate threads and nada


----------



## Bob Zombie

NefariousKing said:


> Seeing those struggle with #16 had me biting my tongue. _Especially those that were so close to the answer and those that were looking right at it. _



Dude.   Like, Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.   I stared at a LOT OF THREADS trying to the figure that one out LOL


----------



## absol

this will forever haunt me


----------



## Jhine7

Going to feel bad for anyone who didn’t get #18. And #3. The two that were in front of you the entire time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

absol said:


> I swear I thought it was zipper but where


I refuse to believe Zipper has a sweet side.


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> Seeing those struggle with #16 had me biting my tongue. _Especially those that were so close to the answer and those that were looking right at it. _


*raises hand* hi, it's me. i totally knew what 16 was about and couldn't find it to save my life.


----------



## Chris

Please wait until the answers are revealed before you discuss them. Thank you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I feel like I got the answers for a few but I didn't even know where to look


----------



## sleepydreepy

absol said:


> I swear I thought it was zipper but where


ikr zipper seemed like the obvious answer but I looked and looked but never found the egg...


----------



## Bob Zombie

lieryl said:


> lol as someone who's found 12 y'all are gonna be angry angry



Wait... I'm already angry at the ones I've missed, I don't even know the answers yet!


----------



## Mars Adept

Lothitine said:


> I KNEW THAT TOO
> I STG I LOOKED THRU LIKE 50 THREADS



Egg 12 wasn’t in a thread and like someone said before, you’re likely going to be angry once the answer is revealed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Jhine7 said:


> Going to feel bad for anyone who didn’t get #18. And #3. The two that were in front of you the entire time.


i got 18 but not 3 time to cry


----------



## absol

Jhine7 said:


> Going to feel bad for anyone who didn’t get #18. And #3. The two that were in front of you the entire time.


how was #18 infront of you I just googled until confusion lol


----------



## FireNinja1

mum's the word guys

mum's the word


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> i got 18 but not 3 time to cry


you're gonna be so mad at 3 lol


----------



## Oblivia

The locations have been revealed in the main post. I'll just be running out of here real quick.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

FireNinja1 said:


> mum's the word guys
> 
> mum's the word


W h a t


----------



## kayleee

personally I really need to know wtf #24 was


----------



## Asarena

In the end I found 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, and 25 while 5, 11, 12, 16, 23, and 24 eluded me


----------



## Jhine7

absol said:


> how was #18 infront of you I just googled until confusion lol


I’m sure the explanation will show lol at least you got it!


----------



## absol

Jhine7 said:


> I’m sure the explanation will show lol at least you got it!


omg I just realized lol
wouldn't have gotten it from that haha


----------



## kayleee

I LOOKED AT THE THREAD FOR EGG #21 500 TIMES AND LITERALLY DIDNT NOTICE THE EGG WAS ALIGNED RIGHT INSTEAD OF LEFT HAHAHAHHA I HATE MYSELF


----------



## seliph

yall linked the wrong red balloon tour thread lol https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/a-brand-new-event-will-start-this-weekend.474019/


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I THOUGHT 25 WAS A HALL OF MIRRORS REFERENCE AND 2 OF THESE I GOT BY PURE CHANCE IM GONNA KILL MYSELF


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Dang, a lot of them I should’ve gotten but 3 was nasty for those who don’t go landscape lol gg y’all’s


----------



## airpeaches

Literally went to some of the threads/forum areas and failed to find the eggs.   I only wanted one more, too! Oh well! Better luck next egg hunt! I'm happy I got enough for the Cobweb egg, tbh! ☺


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Time to cry  I visited the red balloon world tour thread 3 times and never found egg #1


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

There was one in a collectible description?  Wtf guys...


----------



## Peach_Jam

egg 25...yeah no way would I have found that


----------



## Ananas Dragon

OH COME ON WTF IS 3 

I THOUGHT IT WAS BREWSTER

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

OH COME ON WTF IS 3 

I THOUGHT IT WAS BREWSTER

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

OH COME ON WTF IS 3 

I THOUGHT IT WAS BREWSTER


----------



## absol

I LOOKED AT THE THREAD FOR #20 
but apparently not thoroughly enough great


----------



## Cadbberry

SOME OF THOSE WERE SO HARD MY GOODNESS!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Bcat said:


> Get en’ while they’re hot:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Don't forget about:


----------



## Nefarious

AAAA I did exactly what it said for #25 but I must have scroll through that page so fast I missed the egg. Actually, a lot of these that I missed I was in the exact spot but overlooked because it blended so well with it's surroundings. Well played staff. Well played.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

honestly imma just die

I was so convinced 25 was hall of mirrors


----------



## sleepydreepy

seliph said:


> yall linked the wrong red balloon tour thread lol https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/a-brand-new-event-will-start-this-weekend.474019/


no wonder I was about to be like where is the egg, tho???? cause I literally went to that thread lol...


----------



## Lothitine

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-


----------



## absol

I wouldn't never guessed #25 if someone didn't make a thread or smth about how the dodos are named after the wright brothers


----------



## Midoriya

I should have gotten 12 to be honest, but I didn’t.  Had a hunch that that was the way to do it and didn’t go through with it.  The rest of the ones I missed I don’t really care about, lol.


----------



## Jhine7

Number 24... tried Orville.. tried Wilbur.. but never tried Wright.. RIP


----------



## Bcat

ARE YOU KIDDING ME YOU HAD TO POST A THREAD? Fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bcat said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME YOU HAD TO POST A THREAD? Fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


bs


----------



## Bcat

Jhine7 said:


> Number 24... tried Orville.. tried Wilbur.. but never tried Wright.. RIP


Same. I figured out it was referencing the dodos but I couldn’t get the right keyword D:


----------



## samsquared

I STILL can’t see egg #1 LMAO
i hate that i went in the threads for so many of the clues & just looked right past the egg 
ggs tho everyone! Next time i will just have to get more creative


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Note to self: try everything lol


----------



## seliph

Ametsa Izarra said:


> honestly imma just die
> 
> I was so convinced 25 was hall of mirrors


when on earth did mirrors teach u about french monuments


----------



## absol

Ametsa Izarra said:


> honestly imma just die
> 
> I was so convinced 25 was hall of mirrors



I looked through half of crtl + v game before I got it lmaoo


----------



## sleepydreepy

welp I should have gotten 4 of those I was literally so close hahahhahahhahahhahahha......


----------



## Mars Adept

I thought Egg 5 has to do with Serena lol


----------



## sleepydreepy

absol said:


> I looked through half of crtl + v game before I got it lmaoo


same that was my breaking point. I was convinced it was the ctrl + v game and looked through pages and pages searching...I then gave up the hunt completely lol


----------



## Nefarious

I honestly completely forgot about the Cooking Mama controversy. What ever did happen with that? lmao


----------



## Ananas Dragon

seliph said:


> when on earth did mirrors teach u about french monuments







and the digital editing thing


----------



## Rowlet28

seliph said:


> when on earth did mirrors teach u about french monuments


I guessed that too lol, apparently the hall of mirrors was a french monument located in Versailles.


----------



## deana

Wow I was so close with some of these! I had a feeling 22 was about the city of dreams backdrop but I was just checking out the item page not the announcement. I also knew 12 was about New Neighbor Network but I didn't think to click the post a thread button.

I am really proud of myself for figuring out #6 though!!


----------



## absol

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I thought Egg 5 has to do with Serena lol



I thought had to do with freya or vesta (goddesses) and tiffany (red hands)


----------



## Valzed

Some of the clues I had an inkling on but couldn't find the right threads. Others I would never have gotten. I really need to learn how to access old event threads without the search in case it's shut down again.


----------



## Laudine

seliph said:


> when on earth did mirrors teach u about french monuments


I thought Diantha's purse was a French monument.


----------



## Mars Adept

Jhine7 said:


> Going to feel bad for anyone who didn’t get #18. And #3. The two that were in front of you the entire time.



For mobile users, Egg 3 was not right in front of them sadly.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I looked up “domestic goddess” and when I saw the description I thought Isabelle. I went looking in the wrong areas


----------



## Halloqueen

No wonder I never found 12. That one's dirty.  

Wish I thought of that for 16. I have the cupcakes, just never crossed my mind.

Went to the Turnip Stalk Exchange and searched throughout it but never found 20. Oh well.

Don't think I ever would've figured out 21, I assumed because of the "eye for an eye" that it might've had something to do with Pokémon since they do battle and there are Rock types. The most prominent theory I came up with in relation to that involved Steven Stone from the Hoenn games, though that search obviously bore no fruit. 

22 is really vague so I'm not surprised I didn't find it.

23, are y'all serious?

As I've said before, 19 was better than I've ever done in these, so it's all good. Thanks for another fun egg hunt.


----------



## Asarena

5- I WAS SO SURE IT WAS IN A MAFIA THREAD. Ahem. I actually did wonder if it could be a video game thing, and I thought it could be mother related... Honestly, I have no excuses. I didn't look hard enough.
11- ...I tried guessing Nintendo Switch Online, but I didn't even think of NookLink
12- Okay, this one upsets me because I actually tried clicking post thread and such in other forums while looking for eggs, but of course I didn't try it for this egg! Why me
16- Oh. I looked at the Zipper collectible. I looked at the Wix candy. I looked at the Pierrot candy. Pretty sure I glanced at the pumpkin cupcake once and thought about clicking on it. Don't remember why I didn't, but. Life is hard guys.
23- I thought it had to to with the last pinned thread in this forum. I actually wondered if it was a misleading clue, but I couldn't figure out what else it could refer to.
24- Well, I was actually closer than I thought with this one because I tried guessing dodo. I couldn't quite get to the answer in the end though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Laudine said:


> I thought Diantha's purse was a French monument.


Laudine to the rescue


----------



## Aniko

Haha! the pumpkin cupcake, and I had it in my collectible as well :/  I checked the zombie egg, dark, black, pierrot candies and a few others, but not that one OTL


----------



## Bob Zombie

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Don't forget about:



Totally need both!!!


----------



## absol

NefariousKing said:


> I honestly completely forgot about the Cooking Mama controversy. What ever did happen with that? lmao


I didn't even know there was a controversy

sometimes you need so much knowledge on other games for these 
i barely got the joker one


----------



## Asarena

Actually I remember why I didn't check the pumpkin cupcake; it was because I didn't see how that could be creepy


----------



## Aniko

23 was impossible to find with advira and adblock


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So I'm assuming the answers were revealed lol


----------



## Bcat

I’m proud of myself for getting the joker one since I don’t play smash, but I never even heard about the cooking mama controversy.


----------



## Jhine7

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> For mobile users, Egg 3 was not right in front of them sadly.


Fair, unless the mobile user was using landscape.


----------



## seliph

Laudine said:


> I thought Diantha's purse was a French monument.


dont be silly it's a constellation


----------



## Nefarious

Aniko said:


> Haha! the pumpkin cupcake, and I had it in my collectible as well :/  I checked the zombie egg, dark, black, pierrot candies and a few others, but not that one OTL



Literally had me silently screaming.


----------



## Bcat

Jhine7 said:


> Fair, unless the mobile user was using landscape.


Yah, I couldn’t find that one until I got on desktop


----------



## Foreverfox

Aniko said:


> Haha! the pumpkin cupcake, and I had it in my collectible as well :/  I checked the zombie egg, dark, black, pierrot candies and a few others, but not that one OTL


same. I checked the wix candy, pierrot candy...basically everything halloween EXCEPT the cupcake. -___-


----------



## Ananas Dragon

14 was a "after all these years of training it's finally my time to shine" moment


----------



## Bob Zombie

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Note to self: try everything lol



That is the best advice.  Try everything on the pages... it's how I found the "pin" (Pinterest) clue.


----------



## Hikari

Egg 6 (Saharah's rugs) was the rarest egg!? I honestly thought the size clue helped a ton, but maybe I've bought too many rugs from her... lol. I guess I can be proud for finding it since so few found it, even though I only ended up finding 9/25 eggs c:


----------



## Aniko

NefariousKing said:


> Literally had me silently screaming.



Hehehe I bet!


----------



## Bcat

Aniko said:


> Haha! the pumpkin cupcake, and I had it in my collectible as well :/  I checked the zombie egg, dark, black, pierrot candies and a few others, but not that one OTL


Same. I checked the description of pretty much every Halloween collectible except that one. F


----------



## Cosmic-chan

_I love Vris's egg!! It was hidden in their sig and I love that!!!! FINALLY GET TO SAY IT!!!!_


----------



## Dunquixote

omg i had nooklink right but typed an i in it. i did  see the thread about the software as I was browsing but i ignored it.  and today i looked at the post about the tarots . I was right suspecting the saharah’s rugs reference but had no idea how to figure that one out. #10 i looked at the end of the forum a couple times but thought there was no way two eggs could be in the same area kinda.

I am happy with what I did find and that i got the two eggs I wanted; I found three by accident since i don’t remember clicking on Vris’s profile. 

I loved the little bit of history digging for the dodo birds reference; so clever staff . I love history .

In spite my initial frustrations, this event ended up being a lot of fun. Thanks staff and everyone that I had the opportunity to talk to throughout the fair . Again, I apologize for being frustrated in the thread early on.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Ametsa Izarra said:


> View attachment 331314
> and the digital editing thing



Obviously!!

But in all seriousness, this is one of the few I did get.


----------



## Foreverfox

Asarena said:


> Actually I remember why I didn't check the pumpkin cupcake; it was because I didn't see how that could be creepy


makes sense! it isn't creepy! lol


----------



## kikotoot

16 makes me happy 

17 I literally was in the thread for and missed


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> _I love Vris's egg!! It was hidden in their sig and I love that!!!! FINALLY GET TO SAY IT!!!!_



Cock-a-doodle-doo.


----------



## Bob Zombie

Foreverfox said:


> same. I checked the wix candy, pierrot candy...basically everything halloween EXCEPT the cupcake. -___-



You an me both.


----------



## Aniko

Bcat said:


> Same. I checked the description of pretty much every Halloween collectible except that one. F



Not creepy enough


----------



## Ananas Dragon

fourteen 
fourteen
fourteen 

isn't this the second persona reference in an egg hunt


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Cock-a-doodle-doo.


It was the only egg I found and it has been my favorite uvu. Very fun! :3

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> fourteen
> fourteen
> fourteen
> 
> isn't this the second persona reference in an egg hunt


Smh and ypu didn't even get it. Disappointed in you my child


----------



## Bcat

kikotoot said:


> 16 makes me happy
> 
> 17 I literally was in the thread for and missed


Same. I went to the thread and couldn’t find it. Fs all around


----------



## Blood Eclipse

#11 Never crossed my mind because I pretty much never use nooklink.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: I screencapped my favorite egg, just before the hunt ended












edit: lol, post #1666


----------



## Jhine7

I really thought the pumpkin collectible one was talking about Pietro.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Milky star said:


> It was the only egg I found and it has been my favorite uvu. Very fun! :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> 
> Smh and ypu didn't even get it. Disappointed in you my child


excuse me I did get it do you want to fist fight

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: I screencapped my favorite egg, just before the hunt ended


somehow i missed that


----------



## Nefarious

For 16 my thought process was "what's something that's obviously really sweet?". The other Halloween collectibles are candies, sure, but they can be sour or bitter. Cupcakes though, almost are always sweet.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

So, is anyone brave enough to say they only won 6 eggs or less this time? Because I am.

Feel free to like my post if you wish to join me in this sadness


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm raging at 2 and 12 the most oh my god sdjfdkdk,,
This egg hunt was so fun but my brain is so fried LOL. In all seriousness though, thank you staff for putting together such a fun event! I'm glad I was finally able to participate in an egg hunt after missing all the others.


----------



## absol

Kuriboh said:


> #11 Never crossed my mind because I pretty much never use nooklink.


I swear I forgot nooklink existed lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ametsa Izarra said:


> excuse me I did get it do you want to fist fight
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> 
> somehow i missed that


Maybe I do


----------



## Hikari

shoot! i knew egg 17 was about tarot cards, but I managed to scroll past the egg without noticing!! oh well haha, at least i had the right idea c:


----------



## airpeaches

Kuriboh said:


> Time to cry  I visited the red balloon world tour thread 3 times and never found egg #1


Same, I visited it so many times trying to find it and never did!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

You know, knowing the answers pleases me uvu I don't even feel bad that I didn't find the eggs. I got the eggs I wanted so I'm pleased lol. Anyways let's talk *Christmas*


----------



## Snowesque

Lesson from this one for sure; be more thorough!
The only ones where I didn't already have the right spot or a variation was 5, 11, 17, 24. The Brewster ones are definitely tricky for me at times.
Also I cannot help but laugh at the item description ones, I looked through sooo many and I missed it each time ahaha.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hikari said:


> shoot! i knew egg 17 was about tarot cards, but I managed to scroll past the egg without noticing!! oh well haha, at least i had the right idea c:


My Christian blood avoided that all cost lol


----------



## absol

thanks to the staff for setting up such a cool event!
hopefully I'm better prepared for the next egg hunt now, some of y'all are sneaky


----------



## nammie

My thoughts on the ones I didn't get:

2: ok I had no idea about this, so I feel ok about not getting this
5: UGHH totally forgot about this!! omg I was legit searching up "martha stewart" because she was the only domestic goddess who had a scandal that I remember LOL 
6: lol I'm so angry about this I knew for sure this was about saharah. I filtered by just "saharah" and not the entry free part (( 
10: DAMMIT LOL also knew this was about turnips but didn't think to check the oldest thread
11: I didn't realize things about nintendo in general and not specific to TBT were ok so didn't get this 
16: also angry bc I'm pretty sure I looked at this before this clue was out, and then I didn't look at it again 
17: looked in the thread but didn't think to scroll  since all the other ones I found in threads were in the first post I think
20: also knew this was about turnips but didnt find the right thread 
22: thought this was in relation to the fair but didn't find the right place to click 
23: would def not have gotten this
24: again, knew this was about the dodos but I thought it had to be TBT specific so I was entering stuff like the airport, dodo airlines, their first names, etc... 
25: lol wtf also don't feel bad about not getting this

overall a lot of sad smilies on ones I was on the right path but did not find in the end


----------



## Aurita

I would have never gotten that Pinterest one


----------



## Bob Zombie

NefariousKing said:


> For 16 my thought process was "what's something that's obviously really sweet?". The other Halloween collectibles are candies, sure, but they can be sour or bitter. Cupcakes though, almost are always sweet.



I went through every single collectible from past to present trying to figure it out, and completely skipped over the damn cupcake.


----------



## Aniko

For 6, I suspected it was about the rugs but didn't find it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Well done, everyone! Thank you, staff for all of the thought and hard work that went into this event, and every event! Also, thank you for inadvertently leaving the search function enabled, even though it didn't do much for me, it made me feel like I had a lifeline lol.


----------



## xara

all i know is Pain


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyways sell me ur eggs now 👁 👁


----------



## Bob Zombie

So overall... a thorough blast, and glad I participated.  I will say that the stress was worth finding the last clue for my last egg only about 1.5 hours before the deadline, and suddenly my lineup is not so empty.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



xara said:


> View attachment 331316
> 
> View attachment 331315
> 
> all i know is Pain



OMG... yeah, that would be pain.


----------



## xlisapisa

omg, I typed Wright brothers for #24 (ಥ_ಥ) so close, yet so far away! but all in all thanks to the staff for my very first egg hunt! It was definitely a fun experience! ~ෆ


----------



## Ananas Dragon

i legit have a headache now


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> View attachment 331316
> 
> View attachment 331315
> 
> all i know is Pain


*crys*


----------



## Asarena

I'm surprised only 24 people found egg 6! At first I thought it had something to do with the shop, but once I realized the first part of the clue was referencing Saharah, the rest of the pieces fell into place pretty quickly


----------



## Bob Zombie

Foreverfox said:


> Well done, everyone! Thank you, staff for all of the thought and hard work that went into this event, and every event! Also, thank you for inadvertently leaving the search function enabled, even though it didn't do much for me, it made me feel like I had a lifeline lol.



That is 100% true.  I didn't find a thing via search, but at least I felt that I had "something" lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Asarena said:


> I'm surprised only 24 people found egg 6! At first I thought it had something to do with the shop, but once I realized the first part of the clue was referencing Saharah, the rest of the pieces fell into place pretty quickly



I knew it was referencing Saharah, I just couldn't for the life of me put it together.


----------



## Maruchan

.... O__o|||
...for the longest of time, I thought #2 was about Kaiaa's New Leaf Pillow (featured as a prize in the Fair?) 
Now that damn bloodshot potion is gonna just point and laugh at me everytime I see one

#3 is a pitfall seed lol
#15 is one big hilarious moment and so obvious
#25...such a devilish red herring! Had a huge AH-HA lightbulb when it dawn on me that _hey it ain't Ctrl+V_
Finding that post in the middle is so so so satisfying

*THANK YOU* for this memorable & headache-inducing fun event!! 
Looking forward to Halloweaster 2021


----------



## Azrael

I’m really mad at myself for not getting the bloodshot one! I literally have a bloodshot eye today and yesterday due to lack of sleep!!!!


----------



## Aniko

11.  I tried Nookmiles and other words I found about it, but missed Nooklink.  I don't have the game, so any questions related to it and that part of the forum were hard for me. I knew about the reactions because I saw it in AC world but couldn't find the right word.


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> You know, knowing the answers pleases me uvu I don't even feel bad that I didn't find the eggs. I got the eggs I wanted so I'm pleased lol. Anyways let's talk *Christmas*








Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## absol

Asarena said:


> I'm surprised only 24 people found egg 6! At first I thought it had something to do with the shop, but once I realized the first part of the clue was referencing Saharah, the rest of the pieces fell into place pretty quickly


I knew rugs but I didn't know where else to go


----------



## duckvely

my whole lineup is pumpkin cupcakes but i still didn't figure out 16


----------



## Mairmalade

Remember him while you rest after all your hard work over the past few days.


----------



## Bob Zombie

Vrisnem said:


> Christmas is cancelled.



Well... at least we're forewarned.  Forewarned is forearmed right?  You know... in case Zack shows back up.... 0___0


----------



## Ananas Dragon

*CHRISTMAS EGG HUNT*


----------



## Bob Zombie

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *CHRISTMAS EGG HUNT*



Please, no... I need another few months to recover to get back my mental power lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Mairmalade said:


> Remember him while you rest after all your hard work over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 331317







	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Mairmalade said:


> Remember him while you rest after all your hard work over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 331317


----------



## Foreverfox

So how long do those with egg currency remaining get to keep them and how long will eggies be in the shop? Or is that something that is not really intended to be public intel?

edit: I saw the banner at the top.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

nthylton said:


> That is 100% true.  I didn't find a thing via search, but at least I felt that I had "something" lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was referencing Sararah, I justn't couldn't for the life of me put it together.



I was able to find skincare routine using the search bar, and that's only because that thread was stuck somewhere in the recess of my mind. I don't even know why because I don't really have a skincare routine, I just wash my face/ use sunblock and that's it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mairmalade said:


> Remember him while you rest after all your hard work over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 331317


Aaaaaaah yes I can finally roam free in the forest


----------



## Ananas Dragon

nthylton said:


> Please, no... I need another few months to recover to get back my mental power lol


should have picked a job with healthcare


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Christmas is cancelled.


Vris you cancel Christmas and I'mma make sure to be your personal Grinch.


----------



## Bob Zombie

jihux said:


> my whole lineup is pumpkin cupcakes but i still didn't figure out 16



O.    M.    G.


----------



## Aniko

For 20, I had checked that one for indice 10  , of course the 20th clue wasn't out yet. 
I don't know why I didn't go back, I thought it was about turnips as well but disregarded it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *CHRISTMAS EGG HUNT*


Heck no. I'll legit quit tbt if they do that.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *CHRISTMAS EGG HUNT*



I wouldn't mind. Turns out this was easier than House of Mirrors.

Then again, maybe I was overthinking that one too XD

But, I really do need a forum puzzle that I can actually do well at to round off the year!


----------



## Foreverfox

jihux said:


> my whole lineup is pumpkin cupcakes but i still didn't figure out 16


omg NOOOOO...my heart hurts for you. i'd legit be so mad. i'm so sorry.


----------



## lieryl

will the potions be distributed before the shop closes? a long shot but i still have dreams of centering a potion lmao TT


----------



## Aniko

Vrisnem said:


> Christmas is cancelled.



Not again!


----------



## absol

I'm surprisingly not even that frustrated lol

I have no idea how people figured some of that out, apparently we have some geniuses under us


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I guess I technically completed all the codeword puzzles for the Fair, but it still took me a long time for those.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

*Vris you do another egg hunt and I'll write "you're a stimky grinch" on your profile ya hear me??  *


----------



## Biyaya

I feel pretty dumb for not trying harder on some of these. I had the right idea for several of them but gave up too quickly. ><


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Actually question,, were the prizes for the Haunting at Bell Tree Manor passed out? Along with Trick Or Treat? Because I know with one I got 100 tbt but never actually got said prize ;;


----------



## Aniko

12. I would not have though about this. Are there many people who got it by chance wanting to post a real thread?


----------



## skarmoury

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Dang, a lot of them I should’ve gotten but 3 was nasty for those who don’t go landscape lol gg y’all’s


omg this,,,, i spend maybe an hour searching for this and was so confused bc i was sure it was vrisnem and goose-related, i even went to goose's collectible page
im glad i went on laptop later on and realized oh my GOD it was in vrisnem's sig 
ofc it was also in the about page but damn i didnt bother checking there when i was on mobile fjskfjsk


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Still no Jack 

That was meant for Milky Star's post


----------



## absol

soo .... now it's almost 5am here

do I just stay up or do I go to sleep lol


----------



## John Wick

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *CHRISTMAS EGG HUNT*



NOOOOOOOOooooo!

Jeaster?

Jingle+Easter?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

absol said:


> soo .... now it's almost 5am here
> 
> do I just stay up or do I go to sleep lol


STAY U P

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



John Wick said:


> NOOOOOOOOooooo!


I agree with John which is starting to be more and more common for me


----------



## Nefarious

absol said:


> soo .... now it's almost 5am here
> 
> do I just stay up or do I go to sleep lol



Go to sleep, the evil is now gone and the pain over. You should rest now.


----------



## skarmoury

please christmas is about giving and easter egg hunts are definitely not about giving

also christmas is my favorite season i Do Not want brain wracking stuff


----------



## absol

Milky star said:


> STAY U P


what do I do the whole time tho ... it feels empty without the eggs 

i lowkey wanna sleep until we know the results for the us elections but that might be a bit too long lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, who thinks the pumpkin cupcake is creepy?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I can't even celebrate Christmas irl so please don't ruin it for me on tbt with a egg hunt...
Anyways who wants to buy me a candy corn or zombie egg?


----------



## John Wick

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, who thinks the pumpkin cupcake is creepy?


Not me!

I thought they were talking about Zipper!


----------



## LambdaDelta

absol said:


> i lowkey wanna sleep until we know the results for the us elections but that might be a bit too long lol


the results are almost certainly not gonna be done and confirmed overnight

so unless you plan on staying up for about a week or so, well uh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

absol said:


> what do I do the whole time tho ... it feels empty without the eggs
> 
> i lowkey wanna sleep until we know the results for the us elections but that might be a bit too long lol


Sleep actually rest up now uvu


----------



## LambdaDelta

John Wick said:


> Not me!
> 
> I thought they were talking about Zipper!


I thought it was talking about oblivia and how she uses horror-themed sets a lot and also hosts the counting events which frequently feature candy to be counted

also tried: spirit candies, wix profile


----------



## absol

LambdaDelta said:


> the results are almost certainly not gonna be done and confirmed overnight
> 
> so unless you plan on staying up for about a week or so, well uh


oh bc of all the postal votes?
yea I meant I wanna sleep and as soon as I wake up I wanna know the results 
sleeping for 1 week sounds good to me though


----------



## Cosmic-chan

@Vrisnem 👁  👁 You have 4 eggs spend three to gib me candy corn egg


----------



## Blood Eclipse

absol said:


> i lowkey wanna sleep until we know the results for the us elections but that might be a bit too long lol



Just when I was about to sleep peacefully


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> @Vrisnem 👁  👁 You have 4 eggs spend three to gib me candy corn egg


Those were just from testing I'd hidden certain eggs correctly. It wouldn't be right for me to spend them!


----------



## Aniko

I got 19/25! A record! Considering I spent less time here this year and didn't know much about the ACNH or the new forum, I did very well.
I still could have worked a bit harder for 16 and 11, I was so close! But what to do with just 2 extra eggs anyway.
Reminder for next year: disable those blockers, they hide share buttons and links


----------



## Halloqueen

Milky star said:


> Actually question,, were the prizes for the Haunting at Bell Tree Manor passed out? Along with Trick Or Treat? Because I know with one I got 100 tbt but never actually got said prize ;;


A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor hasn't had the Staff Favorites revealed yet, nor have the potions for participation been distributed. Both will probably coincide with a post-event wrap-up thread in the next day or two, that's how things usually happen.

Edit: Correction, Trick or Treat hasn't been yet. It was Confectionery that was.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Those were just from testing I'd hidden certain eggs correctly. It wouldn't be right for me to spend them!


  Dang it dad all I ask is for one eggie boi homie


----------



## You got mail!

One thing is certain, the 2021 egg hunt will be coming earlier. Less than a year


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Halloqueen said:


> Trick or Treat prizes were distributed, but A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor hasn't had the Staff Favorites revealed yet, nor have the potions for participation been distributed. Both will probably coincide with a post-event wrap-up thread in the next day or two, that's how things usually happen.


Oh! Okay good! I was confused for a second like,, I saw I got a prize but didn't actually get it,, Now does everyone who participated get a potion or


----------



## xara

John Wick said:


> Not me!
> 
> I thought they were talking about Zipper!



i thought they were talking about tabby or pietro


----------



## absol

Kuriboh said:


> Just when I was about to sleep peacefully


I mean we all have to get through it somehow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Milky star said:


> You know, knowing the answers pleases me uvu I don't even feel bad that I didn't find the eggs. I got the eggs I wanted so I'm pleased lol. Anyways let's talk *Christmas*



Let's talk letting the staff get some rest


----------



## Nefarious

Halloqueen said:


> Trick or Treat prizes were distributed, but A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor hasn't had the Staff Favorites revealed yet, nor have the potions for participation been distributed. Both will probably coincide with a post-event wrap-up thread in the next day or two, that's how things usually happen.



I don't think Trick or Treat prizes were distributed yet either. The only one that has was the Confectionery Crypt ones.


----------



## Aniko

For a moment I thought egg 16 was pineapple pizza, choco-mint ice cream or twinkies dog


----------



## Halloqueen

Milky star said:


> Oh! Okay good! I was confused for a second like,, I saw I got a prize but didn't actually get it,, Now does everyone who participated get a potion or


I made a mistake, check the previous post. I edited it.

As for the new question, everyone who participated in A Haunting At Bell Tree Manor and was accepted gets a potion.




NefariousKing said:


> I don't think Trick or Treat prizes were distributed yet either. The only one that has was the Confectionery Crypt ones.


Yes, my mistake. I got the names confused. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Dang I missed some of the easy ones, and some not so easy ones, and found some by complete accident. If anyone cares, here's what I missed:


Spoiler



Egg #2- I was so sure it was a collectable from the Bell Tree Fair with the whole theme being sleeping/dreams. I tried Sheep plush, fragments, shooting star, even some retired collectables that came back like Dusty Scroll. I didn't really get the connection to Bloodshot potion.

Egg #5- Had to google what a domestic goddess was ngl. Forgot about the Cooking Mama controversy.

Egg #6- Okay I would have NEVER gotten this one even if I looked through every post on the forum. Whoever got that is galaxy-brained.

Egg #10- I knew it had something to do with turnips, I was looking for people buying spoiled turnips the whole time. Also thought about the Cellar, it is at the bottom of the Bell _Tree_, and has some 'rotten' games.

Egg# 17 - Again, I knew it had something to do with Katrina. Didn't know she was in the Tarot thread RIP.

Egg #16- I got, but not intentionally. I originally thought it had something to do with Coco, I looked all over for someone with a Coco collectable. Later I was clicking through my own collectables, and randomly found I had one the whole time!

Egg# 22- I KNEW it had to be referring to the TBT Fair but I could not find it in the announcement/or wrap up thread.




Since the event is now over, can I share some tips on how I got some of my eggs?


----------



## absol

bummed I missed all the other cool events  

I guess that's what I get for coming online once in a blue moon


----------



## Chris

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let's talk letting the staff get some rest


Yes, please! It's 4am and I'm still awake.


----------



## Hanami

_"Shown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo."_
No one:
Me: *November* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a brighter note, thank you to all the staff who put this together! I've been on the forum for awhile, but I believe this is only the second time I've participated in Halloween here, the first time being awhile ago in 2015. I had so much fun with this, and I'm looking forward to next Halloween now!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Halloqueen said:


> I made a mistake, check the previous post. I edited it.
> 
> As for the new question, everyone who participated in A Haunting At Bell Tree Manor and was accepted gets a potion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my mistake. I got the names confused. Thanks for the catch.


Oh I'll check that! I'm just glad everyone gets a potion...I was hoping I'd get one those seem to be my favorite collectible lol!


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let's talk letting the staff get some rest






	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Yes, please! It's 4am and I'm still awake.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, please! It's 4am and I'm still awake.


Please go to sleep!


----------



## Heyden

I hate #12


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Of the 25 eggs, I only found 9 of them. Most of the other clues made me feel stupid for not knowing them.

I don’t think there is a “worst egg” this year, like 2015’s Egg #10, 2017’s Egg #3, 2018’s Egg #8, and 2019’s Egg #21. Those eggs were more controversial. One of them, nobody even found. Two of them, required looking back through many pages into two years back. The other, the original clue sounded too vague, so they had to edit it.

While the staff said that the eggs can be hidden anywhere, most eggs are hidden in threads made between the previous and current egg hunts, and the puzzles are related to recent news as well. Which is why some of these clues seem too mean to us.


----------



## Jacob

This was super fun, I always love the egg hunts! Thank you mods and congrats @seliph


----------



## absol

just an general question: 

are eggs hidden in threads always on the first page unless there's a special hint for a page number?

i was scared I had to look through all of the pages of some threads


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright, the answers are up. Allow me to comment on the eggs I couldn't find:

- Egg 2: That makes sense?
- Egg 5: I swear I was only looking at Serena's threads for this egg. As she's the only "Domestic Goddess" that came to mind. But wow, if only I looked that up on Google, I would have easily known...
- Egg 6: I would have never looked there.
- Egg 11: No lie. but I legit thought this was referring to the user "Your Local Wild Child"
- Egg 12: Sprinkle was leaving in my Island today. If I put her on giveaway here instead of Nookazon I would have easily found that egg
-Egg 16: So I see, this isn't about Zipper, Pietro or Oblivia. Again, would have never looked there.
- Egg 17: Okay, this is a big one. I was looking for egg 23, but when I was in my transactions, it showed up as egg 17? I was a bit weirded out by this, but I swear I was looking in this thread multiple times thinking I'd find anything, but didn't of course. When I scrolled down to LadyDestani's post, the egg was there, but my eyes saw it as a decoration to the post... Yeah... Turns out I found egg 23 instead I guess.
- Egg 20: So this *WASN'T* about the Woods Expedition Guide when they got bankrupt after all. Then again, the word "Spoil" did mean turnips, but I didn't look in there because I believed that the board in there wouldn't have another egg lying in it.
- Egg 24: If only I remembered that is where Dodo's used to live I possibly would have found it.

So, I found 16/25 eggs, with only 8 eggs I couldn't find. Which is the same number I have found in 2018's Egg Hunt.

So, throughout the years from 2015 to now, here's the total of how many eggs I found each year:

2015: 14 Eggs
2016: 15 Eggs
2017: 13 Eggs
2018: 16 Eggs
2019: 12 Eggs (This is the lowest number I have ever to find any eggs. It was hard last year...)
2020: 16 Eggs

2018 and 2020 were the easiest for me, with 2016 and 2015 in the medium side, while 2017 and 2019 were the hardest for me.

Overall, this was a fun event. I love Easter Egg Hunting in TBT, I do hope one day to collect all the eggs. (But if I do, you won't see me get the Golden Egg, as the other eggs are far better than the Golden Egg. As much as I'd like to have that title, I'd much rather do that instead. Also, I hope one day one of my posts have a hidden egg. It's on my bucket list.
Again, thanks for hosting an event I'll always love to be in.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> i thought they were talking about tabby or pietro



I had a few guesses: either Zipper, Pierrot, Wix, Pietro, or maybe even Harvey (I just picked him since in search bar i saw someone say he was creepy, so anyone labeled creepy might make the cut I thought - too bad it wasn’t talking about villagers or npcs lol).


----------



## Livia

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> So, is anyone brave enough to say they only won 6 eggs or less this time? Because I am.
> 
> Feel free to like my post if you wish to join me in this sadness



I only found 6 eggs. This was my first egg hunt though and I gave up several times, so I’m proud of myself for finding any at all


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I can't relate to the pain since I quit ahead of time lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t think there is a “worst egg” this year, like 2015’s Egg #10, 2017’s Egg #3, 2018’s Egg #8, and 2019’s Egg #21. Those eggs were more controversial. One of them, nobody even found. Two of them, required looking back through many pages into two years back. The other, the original clue sounded too vague, so they had to edit it.


I nominate Egg# #6 or #25 as the worst egg this year.


absol said:


> just an general question:
> are eggs hidden in threads always on the first page unless there's a special hint for a page number?
> i was scared I had to look through all of the pages of some threads


The_ majority _were on the first post of the thread, with one being in the second or third post, and #25 being in the middle of the huge thread (though this one did hint at this)


----------



## Katzenjammer

Grats to @seliph and everyone that got what they wanted! Thanks to the staff for working so hard on everything for the event(s)! <3 I adore the cobweb egg but I enjoy the ones I did have enough eggs for, so it's all good  This was very challenging but fun, thank you again!

I should have entered bloodshot potion on my random hunch, but I was like...no, it wouldn't be that, lol! Also, I did click on @Vrisnem's chicken in the signature, but the link was broken and went nowhere other than en error message when I clicked it. Oh well. At least I got it right, and I know I did, so that works for me, lol! I'm also glad to know I was on the right trail with the Sahara thing and the turnip one, but missed the mark on those too. Oh well. Wow, there are also a lot I would never have gotten correct lol. Thanks again all!

edit: I only found 9 eggs total btw and this was my first time around so I feel I did really well, imo.


----------



## Aniko

Alolan_Apples said:


> Of the 25 eggs, I only found 9 of them. Most of the other clues made me feel stupid for not knowing them.
> 
> I don’t think there is a “worst egg” this year, like 2015’s Egg #10, 2017’s Egg #3, 2018’s Egg #8, and 2019’s Egg #21. Those eggs were more controversial. One of them, nobody even found. Two of them, required looking back through many pages into two years back. The other, the original clue sounded too vague, so they had to edit it.
> 
> While the staff said that the eggs can be hidden anywhere, most eggs are hidden in threads made between the previous and current egg hunts, and the puzzles are related to recent news as well. Which is why some of these clues seem too mean to us.



That egg with the second member of the forum...some years I was just banging my head on the wall.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Joker stays winning


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Jhine7 said:


> Number 24... tried Orville.. tried Wilbur.. but never tried Wright.. RIP


SAME!! I can’t believe I didn’t think to do that when I did multiple variations of ‘dodo’...


----------



## Aniko

For egg 24:  I read "revived Mauritians", what? zombies? And because I'm not an English speaker and for me it's Maurice, I thought that maybe a villager was called Morris and came from there and it's how I thought about the dodos. So I tried dodo, (idiot), morri, orville, the other brother and then the right word! At last!
Still a bit pissed off at 11, just had no idea how to write it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Ok, I'm dying that one of the eggs was hidden in one of my posts and I didn't get that one! I was even in the tarot thread and missed it. 

There were at least 3 or 4 eggs that I kept getting close to but didn't search hard enough. And it took me forever to find the egg hidden in Vrisnem's signature because I was on mobile most of the time. I thought for sure it was referring to the Goose Plush collectible and kept searching for references to that. Luckily, I did eventually stumble on the egg in their profile.

In my defense, this weekend was my birthday and I had a lot of things going on outside of this egg hunt so I wasn't able to devote my full time and attention to it. But seriously, how did I not get Egg #17! That one's going to bother me for a while.


----------



## Aniko

Jhine7 said:


> Number 24... tried Orville.. tried Wilbur.. but never tried Wright.. RIP



I just found it because I had to looked up "eponym" which gave me Wright brothers


----------



## Chris

LadyDestani said:


> Ok, I'm dying that one of the eggs was hidden in one of my posts and I didn't get that one! I was even in the tarot thread and missed it.
> 
> There were at least 3 or 4 eggs that I kept getting close to but didn't search hard enough. And it took me forever to find the egg hidden in Vrisnem's signature because I was on mobile most of the time. I thought for sure it was referring to the Goose Plush collectible and kept searching for references to that. Luckily, I did eventually stumble on the egg in their profile.
> 
> In my defense, this weekend was my birthday and I had a lot of things going on outside of this egg hunt so I wasn't able to devote my full time and attention to it. But seriously, how did I not get Egg #17! That one's going to bother me for a while.



I wrote that clue! I am disappointed on your behalf.  

Belated happy birthday!


----------



## jo_electric

Seeing as how Vrisnem was #3, I thought #5 was Oblivia  

The amount of different ways I tried to type Dodo into that box is embarrassing.

I was in that Tarot thread searching for #17 and completely missed it. So close yet so far!

I searched “void” 172635 times for #12 and was completely off!

Bottom pin was clever! I actually initially clicked twitter link for #3 and didn’t even think to click further to find #23. I kept searching the last pin in the Bulletin board trying to channel any obscure message Jeremy was sending back in 2015.

Some others I wouldn’t have found at all so kind of makes me feel some odd sense of relief that I stopped trying when I hit a wall lol.

Thanks to the staff for putting this together.


----------



## absol

Katzenjammer said:


> Grats to @seliph and everyone that got what they wanted! Thanks to the staff for working so hard on everything for the event(s)! <3 I adore the cobweb egg but I enjoy the ones I did have enough eggs for, so it's all good  This was very challenging but fun, thank you again!
> 
> I should have entered bloodshot potion on my random hunch, but I was like...no, it wouldn't be that, lol! Also, I did click on @Vrisnem's chicken in the signature, but the link was broken and went nowhere other than en error message when I clicked it. Oh well. At least I got it right, and I know I did, so that works for me, lol! I'm also glad to know I was on the right trail with the Sahara thing and the turnip one, but missed the mark on those too. Oh well. Wow, there are also a lot I would never have gotten correct lol. Thanks again all!
> 
> edit: I only found 9 eggs total btw and this was my first time around so I feel I did really well, imo.



damn do you know how often I looked through your arachnid appreciation thread for #16  
saw a lot of stuff I didn't wanna see for like 50 times


----------



## Katzenjammer

absol said:


> damn do you know how often I looked through your arachnid appreciation thread for #16
> saw a lot of stuff I didn't wanna see for like 50 times


Aw, I'm so sorry. I didn't ever mean to cause that or traumatize anyone or make anyone feel uncomfortable. My sincere apologies.


----------



## p e p p e r

thank you for another torturous egg hunt! i love the new egg designs


----------



## Cosmic-chan

p e p p e r said:


> thank you for another torturous egg hunt! i love the new egg designs


*ahem* You owe @Seastar your dark candy


----------



## Seastar

Milky star said:


> *ahem* You owe @Seastar your dark candy


@p e p p e r Don't listen to Milky. Your thread was clearly a joke.


----------



## Lothitine

_WAHHH IM SO SAD I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FOR THE FLICK EGG_
*THAT WAS TOO HARD FOR MY TINY BABY BRAIN*


----------



## LadyDestani

Vrisnem said:


> I wrote that clue! I am disappointed on your behalf.
> 
> Belated happy birthday!


It's all good. Finding the egg in your signature finally got me enough for the cobweb egg that was my main objective so that one extra egg wouldn't have made any difference. I'm very content with my results.

Thank you for the birthday wishes! ❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Seastar said:


> @p e p p e r Don't listen to Milky. Your thread was clearly a joke.


N O DON'T LISTEN TO HER IT WASN'T JOKE GIB BURNT CANDY


----------



## Chris

Lothitine said:


> _WAHHH IM SO SAD I DONT HAVE ENOUGH FOR THE FLICK EGG_
> *THAT WAS TOO HARD FOR MY TINY BABY BRAIN*


You can still afford a Candy Corn Egg!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I wrote that clue! I am disappointed on your behalf.
> 
> Belated happy birthday!


Okay dang you changed aesthetics fast lmao


----------



## absol

Katzenjammer said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry. I didn't ever mean to cause that or traumatize anyone or make anyone feel uncomfortable. My sincere apologies.


aww no it at least fit the halloween season quite well (at least for me)
also realized that jumping spiders are surprisingly cute


----------



## Lothitine

Vrisnem said:


> You can still afford a Candy Corn Egg!


oh true! 
i think it fits my _aesthetic_ better as well lmao
all the eggs are so cute lol


----------



## p e p p e r

Seastar said:


> @p e p p e r Don't listen to Milky. Your thread was clearly a joke.


lol i should send you something though! i guess most people didn’t realized the dark candy isn’t tradeable


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> Okay dang you changed aesthetics fast lmao


I was over the Halloween vibe a few days ago. Back to rocking a transformer!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

p e p p e r said:


> lol i should send you something though! i guess most people didn’t realized the dark candy isn’t tradeable


Send something plz she deserves something uvu


----------



## Katzenjammer

absol said:


> aww no it at least fit the halloween season quite well (at least for me)
> also realized that jumping spiders are surprisingly cute


Aw thanks!  I appreciate that a lot!
Haha, yes they are, indeed


----------



## Paperboy012305

Still, aren't you surprised you so-called "Joke thread" got to reach it's actual milestone?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I was over the Halloween vibe a few days ago. Back to rocking a transformer!


I felt that. I was vibin with it for a bit but on Halloween and even before I was kinda over it! I missed your old aesthetic so pretty and cute! Plus your avatar is my favorite transformer lol


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> Send something plz she deserves something uvu


Please don't pressure other users like this.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vrisnem said:


> I was over the Halloween vibe a few days ago. Back to rocking a transformer!


Can't change your signature now until it's the right time.


----------



## Nefarious

Everyone changing out of their Halloween aesthetic:
Me:


----------



## Cadbberry

I wanna be spoopy for a few days longer! This is a vibe


----------



## jo_electric

@Vrisnem 504 eggs?


----------



## nightxshift

Wow I didn’t know most of these threads existed. I knew most of the answers but I didn’t know where to look 0.o 
Staff did a good job! . Also how does it feel for the ones that had an egg hidden in one of their posts?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lol, I never changed into my Halloween Aesthetic. I was this the whole October.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

jo_electric said:


> @Vrisnem 504 eggs?


Seems sus hold up


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Livia said:


> I only found 6 eggs. This was my first egg hunt though and I gave up several times, so I’m proud of myself for finding any at all



Ditto! Nearly identical to this year, my first egg hunt


----------



## Chris

jo_electric said:


> @Vrisnem 504 eggs?


Goose laid eggs! I've no idea how it happened, I thought he was incapable of laying eggs, but I'm happy all the same and will help him raise these little chicklets with love.  And I won't let @Oblivia fry them!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ah yes I missed having my Vris cake in my line up,, goes well with my pipty ruby and Deku and Emerald lol uvu


----------



## jo_electric

Milky star said:


> Seems sus hold up



Think we found the alternative answer to egg 13...


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Goose laid eggs! I've no idea how it happened, I thought he was incapable of laying eggs, but I'm happy all the same and will help him raise these little chicklets with love.  And I won't let @Oblivia fry them!


*is frying eggs with Oblivia* Sorry can't hear you the sound of the eggs frying is kinda loud


----------



## Mikaiah

can't believe i checked the barter/trade materials thread like 5 times and missed the egg somehow because i was tunnelvisioned on the left side LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well actually yeah, why was Egg 21 on the right side and not on the left?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

p e p p e r said:


> lol i should send you something though! i guess most people didn’t realized the dark candy isn’t tradeable



Just send Wix Candy to Seastar I'd say. It's near identical; It's actually kind of funny how much it resembles a dark candy, at least to me.


----------



## Seastar

@Milky star Are you happy now? lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Yea I’m happy that I can finally regain use of my thumbs. I had a good time with this event!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Seastar said:


> @Milky star Are you happy now? lol
> View attachment 331336


O H I D IDN'T THINK


----------



## Mr_Persona

Now l know what the eggs would look like! I thought they might glow or something


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyways time to bring out a hot Yumeko pfp to match my line up y es


----------



## Mr_Persona

And omg l was in these threads. But l never saw the eggs. I could have got a moonlight egg...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Since I don't have my full halloween lineup yet, I present to you Zipper the original easter egg. I hope this will appease you enough to host a Christmasy egg hunt


----------



## Paperboy012305

A Christmas themed egg hunt? I remember there being something like that 5 years ago. Though it was small, it was a bit fun.


----------



## Skunk

Ahh jeez, all these answers I never would've guessed!  

Glad I did find 3 though, it gave me the feels good chemical in my brain. :']


----------



## Dinosaurz

WAHHH I literally looked on the backdrop thing several times ffs. If I was on laptop I probably would of got it but on mobile you can’t hover over stuff :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> WAHHH I literally looked on the backdrop thing several times ffs. If I was on laptop I probably would of got it but on mobile you can’t hover over stuff :/


They haven't been given out yet lol

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



Milky star said:


> They haven't been given out yet lol


oh wait i read that wrong lol nvm


----------



## Dinosaurz

Milky star said:


> They haven't been given out yet lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> 
> oh wait i read that wrong lol nvm


Ye lol talking about egg 22 haha it hurts my soul


----------



## xara

Dinosaurz said:


> WAHHH I literally looked on the backdrop thing several times ffs. If I was on laptop I probably would of got it but on mobile you can’t hover over stuff :/



oof yeah that one was sneaky. the only reason i found it is because i noticed that “city of dreams” was a link whereas the other two backdrop names were just regular bolded text and i somehow put two-and-two together >_<


----------



## Rio_

I feel slightly better that I wasn't the only one who missed #17 while looking through the Tarot thread... slightly  

Also very mad at #24 but that's my fault for not knowing Dodos came from Mauritius for some reason I thought they were from Greenland don't ask me how on earth I came to that conclusion


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Thanks to all the staff that made this egg-hunt. I had loads of fun finding most eggs, and still also loads of fun seeing how far off I was on the rest. I love that one of the first clues sent me to a past egg-hunt thread: Looking through that I got some ideas on where staff would have hidden eggs in previous years and it made the rest of the hunt a bit easier for me 

In the end, I didn't find nr. 5 because I had convinced myself that this clue MUST have something to do with Vesta, right?! After all she got quite some attention due to the fair and there being a new collectible for her... and she's the Roman goddess for hearth, home and family.

I went over the correct thread for nr. 22 several times in my search for some egg related to the last fair... but I was expecting a 'you found an egg' link or an egg symbol, so I totally missed the hyperlinked words.

All the other eggs, I managed to find (eventually). But you don't want to know how many things named after dodos I tried to put in for egg 24... At some point I was almost trying to brute-force it XD. WRIGHTBROTHERS was one of my first guesses, and only after sleeping a night I remembered I hadn't checked the simpler version, WRIGHT, for it. I think the funniest thing I put in there was 'DUNKINDONUTS' after reading an entry for the word dodo on urban dictionary.

I got 12 in the end, but banner blindness really killed me there, I almost didn't spot it. I also was overthinking that one massively: At first, I was frustrated because I used the villager tier thread here and a list of jocks and uchi villagers, and just went over every unranked and lowest tier villager to see if there were posts for them and if they had an egg... I spent hours on that egg without even getting close XD

I must admit I probably wouldn't have found some of the eggs if the search had been disabled, like egg 19. Now it was easier: Google 'largest organ', search this site for "skin care" and find there's a thread about it, that's worth checking out. Or knowing clue 13 referred to Among Us and having seen the thread already, I could re-find it a bit easier. 

And I think those are the stories I have about this egg hunt. I hope to be around for the next one as well!


----------



## Wickel

Thanks for this event, it was loads of fun!

I got 12 eggs and now that I see the answers I think that was the best I could've done! I wasn't even on the right track with the others! Next time I will have been active on here for longer and I'm sure I can figure out more of them by then!


----------



## Giddy

Man those answers were great! 
Were there some which I almost found? Yes, but there were definitely some I wouldn't have known, like Nooklink or cooking mama. And I was sooo close to just putting in every single collectible in the serach bar! That was really good and really opened my eyes about what stuff could be in it for next time! 
I'm just wondering/hoping the search bar will be including next time XD


----------



## mocha.

Absolutely kicking myself for not getting some of the answers here haha! Oh well, more practice for next year!  thanks to the staff for your hard work once again ♡


----------



## Alienfish

oh my god the saharah rug clue i swear, pls ban

also who uses nooklink arghhhhhh lol

also i literally flipping clicked that backdrop thing?? and it was in thread, grah. how lmfao

anyway i'm glad you made it easier still...


----------



## Tinkeringbell

sheilaa said:


> oh my god the saharah rug clue i swear, pls ban
> 
> also who uses nooklink arghhhhhh lol
> 
> also i literally flipping clicked that backdrop thing?? and it was in thread, grah. how lmfao
> 
> anyway i'm glad you made it easier still...



I use nooklink all the time! Typing on the switch really bothers me, I'm much faster on my phone! I did have to look it up though, because I forgot how it was called


----------



## Nougat

Ahh.. I was on the right track for a lot of the ones I missed! Would have never found #5 though. 
Thank you staff for another fun egg hunt! This was a great surprise.


----------



## Alienfish

Tinkeringbell said:


> I use nooklink all the time! Typing on the switch really bothers me, I'm much faster on my phone! I did have to look it up though, because I forgot how it was called


Yeah I hardly type on my switch and I don't use that either... I mean I know of the switch app but that no lmao..clever


----------



## itsmxuse

Looking at the answers I must of missed so many eggs not even looking for them  however I would of never guessed 24 and 25


----------



## Flyffel

Okay I'm shocked that over 50 people got the cooking mama one wtf... 

I was on the right track with so many of these but ultimately didn't find them, oh well, 12 eggs is pretty good I guess?


----------



## Sara?

My goodness  i was just so close to soo many, i just didnt click in the correct place   .
Although, a couple ones like for example the red pot puzzle and the cooking mama i was way of with those


----------



## Hat'

that was really fun as always even though i only found 6 eggs lol. i meanif i wanted more i could've searched but honestly I had other things to do!
You guys do not know how much serotonine my brain produces when I see one of your littles black and white eggs it's just incredible what they do to me.


----------



## Chris

Flyffel said:


> Okay I'm shocked that over 50 people got the cooking mama one wtf...



Mama was so upset when she heard she couldn't come and help you all out. That's just what mothers are inclined to do, I suppose. She wanted to outright _give_ you all the egg. When we said no she took it badly:


----------



## Sheep Villager

Okay wow I literally visited some of the correct threads but I totally scrolled past the eggs. Gotta remember to take it slow next time this event shows up.

I think 25 was my favorite egg to find. Purely because when I had the idea on where it would be I kept telling myself it was ridiculous and yet there it was. Egg 3 was also pretty fun.​


----------



## Flyffel

Vrisnem said:


> Mama was so upset when she heard she couldn't come and help you all out. That's just what mothers are inclined to do, I suppose. She wanted to come out and outright _give_ you all the egg. When we said no she took it badly:


I was CONVINCED that it was referring to something Oblivia did. And "red-handed" would actually be referring to her red (admin) role. Just like how blue was referring to you!


----------



## Holla

It was a fun event. I never imagined doing an egg hunt for Halloween, but I'm glad Zipper is now satisfied at least until next spring.


----------



## IonicKarma

Thank you so much staff for putting on such a fun event so soon after fair!  I loved the events and the collectibles, see you all next time!


----------



## Bekaa

I want to echo my thanks to all those that worked so hard to put this contest together. It was extremely hard, but I think I “get“ it now. My hat’s off to anyone that got over three eggs. LOL.

Wish I could time travel to the TBT 2021 Easter egg hunt! (Yes, you do have to do a 2021 Easter egg hunt. So many of us need a chance to redeem ourselves.)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Also since I don't know if there will be a feedback form for this event, here are my thoughts:​

The difficulty was just right from a NH newbie view point. I got 11/25.
I would love it if there was a 1 egg raffle like how the TBT fair had for star fragments and what not.
If this event returns please do _not_ remove the search function. I think had it been disabled I would have enjoyed this far less.
Finding the first egg was the hardest as a newbie to this. I think in the future it might be a good idea to include a visual guide on what an egg looks like. I saw a lot of people have the same problem early on.
Overall I had a blast, thank you so much to the staff for hosting this. ​


----------



## amemome

OH MY GOD the number of times I visited the tarot thread UGH!! and I even posted in it  silly me!!

Also thanks for including my skincare thread! it made me feel special <3 My heart skipped a beat when I realized what the clue was referring to. <3

I had a blast!


----------



## Coach

I was so close on some of the ones I missed, whoops! 2 being the most obvious now that I know it, but I had a pumpkin cupcake in my lineup at the start of the hunt too! Overall really enjoyed this year, I hope you consider keeping the search bar into future years and maybe adapting the clues slightly. It was mainly just a big quality of life help when looking for specific threads, like the locked turnip one for example!


----------



## Alienfish

also ngl like the nerd i am i totally thought that fleeting dream thing was a FF reference at some points so i totally did not look up all thread with FFX .....lmaooo.

also that dang idiom clue with crafting materials, i totally thought it was... some actual rule/ban thread thing. i hate idioms i always take them literally.... sigh.


----------



## moo_nieu

Wow! I knew I had some of the clues right, but i didn't know all the other ways to find them besides scrolling through threads. Bloodshot potion seems so obvious in hindsight though .-. I put death as one of my answers for that lol

This event was so fun, I really hope it makes a return :3 I was on tbt for an egg hunt many years ago, but I only ever found one egg (it was on the expand mailbox purchase in the shop haha) 
This time around I found 9 whole eggs


----------



## Dinosaurz

I had a galaxy brain thing where I thought the cooking mama one was related to redds statues and I was looking at all the threads of statues...


----------



## Maiana

wow the answers...

i feel so dumb


----------



## LunaRover

Oooh I actually knew a few more of these but just didn't put 2 & 2 together and find their locations. Good to see I was spot-on on thinking the masked one was persona joker because I really couldn't think of anything else it could have been >,< 

Thank you bell tree staff for giving us another fun & enthralling event!!


----------



## Plume

I was so close with some of these and yet so far away. Thanks for putting together such clever riddles!


----------



## corlee1289

Oh gawd... I’m so annoyed with myself...

I was on the right track for 10 of them, but I didn’t have enough time to complete them since I only had about an hour before the event ended.

My work, you have caused me to miss out on spooky eggs.

Hopefully the next egg hunt I’ll know in advance and I can take those days off to do my egg hunting! *cackles*

Thank you guys for making this!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Meant to write this earlier but I've been busy this morning watching AVGN, practicing piano pieces and overall not doing much of anything. I'm enjoying my morning break 

Anyways, I wanted to reflect on these clue answers cause some of them (not surprisingly) are just ridiculous. Though amazingly I figured out quite a few of them. Here's what I think of each one:



Spoiler: lotsa stuff



Egg #1: I got this one. So I initially thought that this clue had something to do with Carmen the rabbit. I thought of the thread from the Fair that had a cloud shaped like a bunny, but those threads are off-limits now that the fair is over. But then I re-read the clue: it says "Carmine" not "Carmen." After doing some research, I figured out that carmine is a shade of red. After this my mind basically went straight to the Red Balloon World Tour and I looked through the two threads, eventually finding the egg.
Egg #2: I tried all kinds of passwords for this one: bells, TBT, belltreebells, mirror/s, houseofmirrors, houghofnightmares, etc. None of them worked. I would have never guessed the answer was "bloodshotpotion." I still don't know how the "tired eyes: part of the clue relates to this.
Egg #3: I gave it some thought and I figured that it might have something to do with an Animal Crossing chicken. Although the only blue chickens I know of are Hector (who isn't in any newer AC games) and possibly also Ken. I also gave some thought to it having something to do with Goose because of the fair, but I had no clue where I could look for it. This one was just plain stupid. I did this egg hunt on mobile, so I couldn't see anyone's signature. I'm pretty positive I didn't see anything relating to Goose in Vris's signature. Oh well.
Egg #4: I got this one. I knew it had something to do with Zipper, and how he was "uninvited" to this year's Halloween event. My first thought was to go look at the egg hunt thread from last year, and sure enough there it was.
Egg #5: So I did my research on what a "domestic goddess" was, and I read that it was basically a woman who was a homemaker, and from there my mind went straight to Cooking Mama. However, I looked around for Cooking Mama threads and I couldn't find anything. I didn't know that there was a controversy thread (though I vaguely remember there being a controversy surrounding Cooking Mama a while back).
Egg #6: I would've never guessed that this one had to do with Sahara, though in hindsight it makes sense. Also the specific location made it more confusing. This is one I was doomed to never find.
Egg #7: Again, I didn't think of clicking on the "What's New" button to look for this egg. I thought maybe it had something to do with a recent event (for example, the Halloween event in NH).
Egg #8: I got this one. I know that an archipelago is basically a big island, so I looked in the Island Journal board on the pinned thread. I'm honestly kinda surprised that I found this one.
Egg #9: I got this one. It was kind of a surprise, but I knew that "puppets" had something to do with Wix and Pierrot so I figured i would look in the Halloween thread from last year where they (and Jack and the weird woods guy) duked it out. What a fun time that was.
Egg #10: I got this one. It was definitely an accident though. I was looking for Egg #20, because I knew that one had something to do with turnips. I initially thought that "Rotten to the root" had some political meaning because the phrase is related to the Miinneapolis police. Idk but anyways, I found this one and that's all that matters.
Egg #11: I LITERALLY WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED THIS ONE. IT'S SO DUMB.
Egg #12: This one makes me mad. I knew that this one had something to do with the New Neighbor Network board, but I literally would have never guessed that I was supposed to click the "Post Thread" button. Though, again, in hindsight this one makes sense.
Egg #13: I got this one. When I saw the word "sus" I was like OH BOY IT'S AMONG US. I don't even play that game but I'm constantly surrounded by people on this forum as well as in college who play it and I've heard the word a lot. So I basically knew this one immediately.
Egg #14: I got this one. This was another one that I knew right away. It took a bit of searching cause I couldn't remember when Joker was revealed for Smash so I had to really dig through the Nintendo Treehouse board, but I eventually found it.
Egg #15: I got this one. This one was obvious, because LambdaDelta's thread petitioning to make the woods the default theme is classic.
Egg #16: I thought that this one might have something to do with the Arachnid/Creepy Crawlie Appreciation Thread, but that clearly wasn't true. I wouldn't have guessed that it had to do with the Pumpkin Cupcake.
Egg #17: I got this one. It took quite a bit of thought. I initially thought that it may have had to do with Amiibo cards or DIY cards, but then I gave up on that and decided to take a casual scroll through Brewster's Cafe and I found the Tarot thread. At that point I knew that I had it, I just had to scroll though it a little bit to find the egg.
Egg #18: I got this one. As soon as I read "it's the new platform for forum hijinks" I immediately knew that it was Xenforo, the platform that the forum transferred to back in March. This was suuuper easy, as well as being the only puzzle that I got this time around.
Egg #19: I got this one. I know that the skin is the largest organ, and when I saw the rest of the clue I knew immediately that it had to do with the Skin Care thread. This was a really easy one for me.
Egg #20: I knew that this one had to do with the old turnip thread. I spent like 2-3 hours looking for the thread, and I couldn't remember what it was called so I just never found it. I'm really aggravated by this one because I literally knew what it was and yet I couldn't find it.
Egg #21: I got this one. "A stone for a stone" kinda gave this one away immediately, and I knew that the egg was hidden in the barter thread in Nook's Cranny.
Egg #22: I didn't realize that "City of Dreams" was a link in the fair/direct thread (I can't remember exactly which thread it was in). Again, I did the entire egg hunt on mobile so I couldn't hover my cursor over the link to see that it was, in fact, a link. Besides, why was "City of Dreams" specifically the one to click on? The word "dream" could've had something to do with basically any part of the 2020 fair.
Egg #23: I got this one. I use Pinterest a lot so this one was pretty obvious. I am however still impressed at where this one was hidden.Very clever. Kudos to pandapples for creating it! Definitely my favorite clue this year.
Egg #24: I knew that this one had something to do with Dodos, but I couldn't find anything about an eponym on it. I still don't understand how "WRIGHT" is an "american eponym" for a Dodo. Like I know that Wright had to do with who the two dodos in NH are named after, but I still would've never guessed this one. I definitely overthought it.
Egg #25: I would've NEVER gotten this one. I've played the Wikipedia Random Button Game maybe one time on this forum, and I usually don't even think about it. It's pretty boring to me so I don't pay attention to it at all. This one was definitely a lost cause for me.



Regardless, I got 13 eggs out of this hunt, and I'm pretty proud of myself for that. I was able to get both of the eggs that I really liked (the cobweb and candy corn eggs) so I'm content. There were a few clues that I was pretty irritated that I couldn't find them, but I basically accepted, before the end of the hunt, that I wasn't gonna find them (mostly because I'm really tired due to school). I'm glad I found the ones that I did.


Thanks again, staff, for another awesome egg hunt!  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

xSuperMario64x said:


> Meant to write this earlier but I've been busy this morning watching AVGN, practicing piano pieces and overall not doing much of anything. I'm enjoying my morning break
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to reflect on these clue answers cause some of them (not surprisingly) are just ridiculous. Though amazingly I figured out quite a few of them. Here's what I think of each one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lotsa stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Egg #1: I got this one. So I initially thought that this clue had something to do with Carmen the rabbit. I thought of the thread from the Fair that had a cloud shaped like a bunny, but those threads are off-limits now that the fair is over. But then I re-read the clue: it says "Carmine" not "Carmen." After doing some research, I figured out that carmine is a shade of red. After this my mind basically went straight to the Red Balloon World Tour and I looked through the two threads, eventually finding the egg.
> Egg #2: I tried all kinds of passwords for this one: bells, TBT, belltreebells, mirror/s, houseofmirrors, houghofnightmares, etc. None of them worked. I would have never guessed the answer was "bloodshotpotion." I still don't know how the "tired eyes: part of the clue relates to this.
> Egg #3: I gave it some thought and I figured that it might have something to do with an Animal Crossing chicken. Although the only blue chickens I know of are Hector (who isn't in any newer AC games) and possibly also Ken. I also gave some thought to it having something to do with Goose because of the fair, but I had no clue where I could look for it. This one was just plain stupid. I did this egg hunt on mobile, so I couldn't see anyone's signature. I'm pretty positive I didn't see anything relating to Goose in Vris's signature. Oh well.
> Egg #4: I got this one. I knew it had something to do with Zipper, and how he was "uninvited" to this year's Halloween event. My first thought was to go look at the egg hunt thread from last year, and sure enough there it was.
> Egg #5: So I did my research on what a "domestic goddess" was, and I read that it was basically a woman who was a homemaker, and from there my mind went straight to Cooking Mama. However, I looked around for Cooking Mama threads and I couldn't find anything. I didn't know that there was a controversy thread (though I vaguely remember there being a controversy surrounding Cooking Mama a while back).
> Egg #6: I would've never guessed that this one had to do with Sahara, though in hindsight it makes sense. Also the specific location made it more confusing. This is one I was doomed to never find.
> Egg #7: Again, I didn't think of clicking on the "What's New" button to look for this egg. I thought maybe it had something to do with a recent event (for example, the Halloween event in NH).
> Egg #8: I got this one. I know that an archipelago is basically a big island, so I looked in the Island Journal board on the pinned thread. I'm honestly kinda surprised that I found this one.
> Egg #9: I got this one. It was kind of a surprise, but I knew that "puppets" had something to do with Wix and Pierrot so I figured i would look in the Halloween thread from last year where they (and Jack and the weird woods guy) duked it out. What a fun time that was.
> Egg #10: I got this one. It was definitely an accident though. I was looking for Egg #20, because I knew that one had something to do with turnips. I initially thought that "Rotten to the root" had some political meaning because the phrase is related to the Miinneapolis police. Idk but anyways, I found this one and that's all that matters.
> Egg #11: I LITERALLY WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED THIS ONE. IT'S SO DUMB.
> Egg #12: This one makes me mad. I knew that this one had something to do with the New Neighbor Network board, but I literally would have never guessed that I was supposed to click the "Post Thread" button. Though, again, in hindsight this one makes sense.
> Egg #13: I got this one. When I saw the word "sus" I was like OH BOY IT'S AMONG US. I don't even play that game but I'm constantly surrounded by people on this forum as well as in college who play it and I've heard the word a lot. So I basically knew this one immediately.
> Egg #14: I got this one. This was another one that I knew right away. It took a bit of searching cause I couldn't remember when Joker was revealed for Smash so I had to really dig through the Nintendo Treehouse board, but I eventually found it.
> Egg #15: I got this one. This one was obvious, because LambdaDelta's thread petitioning to make the woods the default theme is classic.
> Egg #16: I thought that this one might have something to do with the Arachnid/Creepy Crawlie Appreciation Thread, but that clearly wasn't true. I wouldn't have guessed that it had to do with the Pumpkin Cupcake.
> Egg #17: I got this one. It took quite a bit of thought. I initially thought that it may have had to do with Amiibo cards or DIY cards, but then I gave up on that and decided to take a casual scroll through Brewster's Cafe and I found the Tarot thread. At that point I knew that I had it, I just had to scroll though it a little bit to find the egg.
> Egg #18: I got this one. As soon as I read "it's the new platform for forum hijinks" I immediately knew that it was Xenforo, the platform that the forum transferred to back in March. This was suuuper easy, as well as being the only puzzle that I got this time around.
> Egg #19: I got this one. I know that the skin is the largest organ, and when I saw the rest of the clue I knew immediately that it had to do with the Skin Care thread. This was a really easy one for me.
> Egg #20: I knew that this one had to do with the old turnip thread. I spent like 2-3 hours looking for the thread, and I couldn't remember what it was called so I just never found it. I'm really aggravated by this one because I literally knew what it was and yet I couldn't find it.
> Egg #21: I got this one. "A stone for a stone" kinda gave this one away immediately, and I knew that the egg was hidden in the barter thread in Nook's Cranny.
> Egg #22: I didn't realize that "City of Dreams" was a link in the fair/direct thread (I can't remember exactly which thread it was in). Again, I did the entire egg hunt on mobile so I couldn't hover my cursor over the link to see that it was, in fact, a link. Besides, why was "City of Dreams" specifically the one to click on? The word "dream" could've had something to do with basically any part of the 2020 fair.
> Egg #23: I got this one. I use Pinterest a lot so this one was pretty obvious. I am however still impressed at where this one was hidden.Very clever. Kudos to pandapples for creating it! Definitely my favorite clue this year.
> Egg #24: I knew that this one had something to do with Dodos, but I couldn't find anything about an eponym on it. I still don't understand how "WRIGHT" is an "american eponym" for a Dodo. Like I know that Wright had to do with who the two dodos in NH are named after, but I still would've never guessed this one. I definitely overthought it.
> Egg #25: I would've NEVER gotten this one. I've played the Wikipedia Random Button Game maybe one time on this forum, and I usually don't even think about it. It's pretty boring to me so I don't pay attention to it at all. This one was definitely a lost cause for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I got 13 eggs out of this hunt, and I'm pretty proud of myself for that. I was able to get both of the eggs that I really liked (the cobweb and candy corn eggs) so I'm content. There were a few clues that I was pretty irritated that I couldn't find them, but I basically accepted, before the end of the hunt, that I wasn't gonna find them (mostly because I'm really tired due to school). I'm glad I found the ones that I did.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, staff, for another awesome egg hunt!  I really enjoyed it!


Ohh! I loved reading your thought process towards each egg  As for egg nr. 2: tired eyes can appear 'bloodshot'  I only got that one by systematically trying all collectibles though, and only later made the connection once I knew the actual answer  

It's funny to see you went to search in some of the same places as I did: For 16 my first thought was that arachnid appreciation thread as well. Only after that I went to check on the pumpkin collectible


----------



## samsquared

xSuperMario64x said:


> Meant to write this earlier but I've been busy this morning watching AVGN, practicing piano pieces and overall not doing much of anything. I'm enjoying my morning break
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to reflect on these clue answers cause some of them (not surprisingly) are just ridiculous. Though amazingly I figured out quite a few of them. Here's what I think of each one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lotsa stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Egg #1: I got this one. So I initially thought that this clue had something to do with Carmen the rabbit. I thought of the thread from the Fair that had a cloud shaped like a bunny, but those threads are off-limits now that the fair is over. But then I re-read the clue: it says "Carmine" not "Carmen." After doing some research, I figured out that carmine is a shade of red. After this my mind basically went straight to the Red Balloon World Tour and I looked through the two threads, eventually finding the egg.
> Egg #2: I tried all kinds of passwords for this one: bells, TBT, belltreebells, mirror/s, houseofmirrors, houghofnightmares, etc. None of them worked. I would have never guessed the answer was "bloodshotpotion." I still don't know how the "tired eyes: part of the clue relates to this.
> Egg #3: I gave it some thought and I figured that it might have something to do with an Animal Crossing chicken. Although the only blue chickens I know of are Hector (who isn't in any newer AC games) and possibly also Ken. I also gave some thought to it having something to do with Goose because of the fair, but I had no clue where I could look for it. This one was just plain stupid. I did this egg hunt on mobile, so I couldn't see anyone's signature. I'm pretty positive I didn't see anything relating to Goose in Vris's signature. Oh well.
> Egg #4: I got this one. I knew it had something to do with Zipper, and how he was "uninvited" to this year's Halloween event. My first thought was to go look at the egg hunt thread from last year, and sure enough there it was.
> Egg #5: So I did my research on what a "domestic goddess" was, and I read that it was basically a woman who was a homemaker, and from there my mind went straight to Cooking Mama. However, I looked around for Cooking Mama threads and I couldn't find anything. I didn't know that there was a controversy thread (though I vaguely remember there being a controversy surrounding Cooking Mama a while back).
> Egg #6: I would've never guessed that this one had to do with Sahara, though in hindsight it makes sense. Also the specific location made it more confusing. This is one I was doomed to never find.
> Egg #7: Again, I didn't think of clicking on the "What's New" button to look for this egg. I thought maybe it had something to do with a recent event (for example, the Halloween event in NH).
> Egg #8: I got this one. I know that an archipelago is basically a big island, so I looked in the Island Journal board on the pinned thread. I'm honestly kinda surprised that I found this one.
> Egg #9: I got this one. It was kind of a surprise, but I knew that "puppets" had something to do with Wix and Pierrot so I figured i would look in the Halloween thread from last year where they (and Jack and the weird woods guy) duked it out. What a fun time that was.
> Egg #10: I got this one. It was definitely an accident though. I was looking for Egg #20, because I knew that one had something to do with turnips. I initially thought that "Rotten to the root" had some political meaning because the phrase is related to the Miinneapolis police. Idk but anyways, I found this one and that's all that matters.
> Egg #11: I LITERALLY WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED THIS ONE. IT'S SO DUMB.
> Egg #12: This one makes me mad. I knew that this one had something to do with the New Neighbor Network board, but I literally would have never guessed that I was supposed to click the "Post Thread" button. Though, again, in hindsight this one makes sense.
> Egg #13: I got this one. When I saw the word "sus" I was like OH BOY IT'S AMONG US. I don't even play that game but I'm constantly surrounded by people on this forum as well as in college who play it and I've heard the word a lot. So I basically knew this one immediately.
> Egg #14: I got this one. This was another one that I knew right away. It took a bit of searching cause I couldn't remember when Joker was revealed for Smash so I had to really dig through the Nintendo Treehouse board, but I eventually found it.
> Egg #15: I got this one. This one was obvious, because LambdaDelta's thread petitioning to make the woods the default theme is classic.
> Egg #16: I thought that this one might have something to do with the Arachnid/Creepy Crawlie Appreciation Thread, but that clearly wasn't true. I wouldn't have guessed that it had to do with the Pumpkin Cupcake.
> Egg #17: I got this one. It took quite a bit of thought. I initially thought that it may have had to do with Amiibo cards or DIY cards, but then I gave up on that and decided to take a casual scroll through Brewster's Cafe and I found the Tarot thread. At that point I knew that I had it, I just had to scroll though it a little bit to find the egg.
> Egg #18: I got this one. As soon as I read "it's the new platform for forum hijinks" I immediately knew that it was Xenforo, the platform that the forum transferred to back in March. This was suuuper easy, as well as being the only puzzle that I got this time around.
> Egg #19: I got this one. I know that the skin is the largest organ, and when I saw the rest of the clue I knew immediately that it had to do with the Skin Care thread. This was a really easy one for me.
> Egg #20: I knew that this one had to do with the old turnip thread. I spent like 2-3 hours looking for the thread, and I couldn't remember what it was called so I just never found it. I'm really aggravated by this one because I literally knew what it was and yet I couldn't find it.
> Egg #21: I got this one. "A stone for a stone" kinda gave this one away immediately, and I knew that the egg was hidden in the barter thread in Nook's Cranny.
> Egg #22: I didn't realize that "City of Dreams" was a link in the fair/direct thread (I can't remember exactly which thread it was in). Again, I did the entire egg hunt on mobile so I couldn't hover my cursor over the link to see that it was, in fact, a link. Besides, why was "City of Dreams" specifically the one to click on? The word "dream" could've had something to do with basically any part of the 2020 fair.
> Egg #23: I got this one. I use Pinterest a lot so this one was pretty obvious. I am however still impressed at where this one was hidden.Very clever. Kudos to pandapples for creating it! Definitely my favorite clue this year.
> Egg #24: I knew that this one had something to do with Dodos, but I couldn't find anything about an eponym on it. I still don't understand how "WRIGHT" is an "american eponym" for a Dodo. Like I know that Wright had to do with who the two dodos in NH are named after, but I still would've never guessed this one. I definitely overthought it.
> Egg #25: I would've NEVER gotten this one. I've played the Wikipedia Random Button Game maybe one time on this forum, and I usually don't even think about it. It's pretty boring to me so I don't pay attention to it at all. This one was definitely a lost cause for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I got 13 eggs out of this hunt, and I'm pretty proud of myself for that. I was able to get both of the eggs that I really liked (the cobweb and candy corn eggs) so I'm content. There were a few clues that I was pretty irritated that I couldn't find them, but I basically accepted, before the end of the hunt, that I wasn't gonna find them (mostly because I'm really tired due to school). I'm glad I found the ones that I did.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, staff, for another awesome egg hunt!  I really enjoyed it!


I can totally sympathize with these takeaways- this is my first egg hunt & I think what I learned overall is "click on buttons, exhaust all options before you travel to your next train of thought". i simply wasn't thorough enough
some of them i couldn't help, like the first clue- i simply didn't know there were TWO red balloon tour posts, but when you said
"I literally knew where it was and yet I couldn't find it" I FELT THAT on a molecular level lmaoo, this is basically how i missed several clues- especially with 'stone for a stone' because i ended up in that barter & trade thread TWICE & NEVER CLICKED ON THE EGG. because it was right-justified & i thought it was a signature. 
I'll be back with a vengeance next year!
Not to say i'm not overall happy with my results- I got 13/25 eggs & solved almost all 4 puzzles. 

I forgot to say as well, that I'm impressed the staff pulled off an event of this magnitude so quickly after the fair. I'm impressed & grateful just to participate in another event so quickly. Thank you guys so much for putting this on for us!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Will the moonlight egg be restocked before the shop closes?


----------



## Chris

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Will the moonlight egg be restocked before the shop closes?


I believe the final restock has already happened, but I'll tag @Oblivia here to confirm.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Vrisnem said:


> I believe the final restock has already happened, but I'll tag @Oblivia here to confirm.


Oh nooo D:


----------



## Miss Misty

Thank you for the event! I got more eggs than I expected to. The eggs I didn't get, for the most part, were the ones I had absolutely no idea about in the first place.


----------



## Stella-Io

Most of the locations make sense, but some I still wouldn't have gotten, like the Cooking Mama one, any of the puzzles (thou the Xenoforo one makes sense) or the Wikipedia one.

Still, being my second year I think I did pretty darn well, esp from last year. Might be cause I was pretty active this year, so I got most of the ones involving past events.


----------



## DaCoSim

I can NOT believe I missed the entire hunt!!!! I worked sat at 3, Sunday I had to back track to do the Halloween event on ACNH so I didn’t even check tbt lol and then back to work at 3 and the I worked Monday from 10:30-9:30  Lol so sad! I luv egg hunts!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

amemome said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I realized what the clue was referring to. <3


literally me with my own egg-hosting thread lol


also, upon careful consideration, I've decided laudine's clue #16, 'People may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!', is the worst one of this year's eggs

specifically because I _did_ think of the pumpkin cupcake at one point for it, while I was running down through all the sweets collectibles in my head, but immediately discarded the idea, because it's about as creepy as a puppy

so congrats, @Laudine!


----------



## Imbri

Looking at the answers, I see that I was overthinking some, but others I never would have got. Despite being an older (and being older), member, I think I hang too much on the edges. I'm happy with what I solved, though, so now I just have to hit the restock at the right time. I REALLY want that Moonlight Halloweaster Egg!


----------



## Asarena

LambdaDelta said:


> also, upon careful consideration, I've decided laudine's clue #16, 'People may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!', is the worst one of this year's eggs
> 
> specifically because I _did_ think of the pumpkin cupcake at one point for it, while I was running down through all the sweets collectibles in my head, but immediately discarded the idea, because it's about as creepy as a puppy



I second this! Because I actually had the exact same experience with that clue


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> also, upon careful consideration, I've decided laudine's clue #16, 'People may think I'm creepy, but I swear I have a sweet side as well!', is the worst one of this year's eggs


I have to agree, it was way too farfetched and just because a random npc has a cupcake doesn't mean it's generally that. Honestly if you put it to some NPC account it'd make more sense cause wix/pierrot definitely got fans :]


----------



## Azrael

sheilaa said:


> I have to agree, it was way too farfetched and just because a random npc has a cupcake doesn't mean it's generally that. Honestly if you put it to some NPC account it'd make more sense cause wix/pierrot definitely got fans :]


Yes! For #16 I was definitely checking NPC accounts like Wix, Pierrot and even Zipper.


----------



## Alienfish

Azrael said:


> Yes! For #16 I was definitely checking NPC accounts like Wix, Pierrot and even Zipper.


Yeah, same. Basically any NPC thing, I don't think collectibles qualify for that unless it would have been called "npc jack collectible" lol


----------



## Chris

I wrote the answers table. I didn't think the answer to number #16 needed a more detailed explanation, in which case my apologies to @Laudine that she is facing this criticism as a result of how I phrased the answer. The clue had no reference to an NPC account at all. "Creepy" was referring to the pumpkin/jack o' lantern element of the design and the fact it is a Halloween collectible. The "sweet" part, of course, refers to the fact it is a cupcake!


----------



## Fye

I'll begrudgingly admit defeat for 6, 12, and 22, but 23 is just playing dirty  I looked at those icons so many times hoping a pin would pop up and didn't realize the P was for pinterest  this has been a surprisingly educational experience


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vrisnem said:


> I wrote the answers table. I didn't think the answer to number #16 needed a more detailed explanation, in which case my apologies to @Laudine that she is facing this criticism as a result of how I phrased the answer. The clue had no reference to an NPC account at all. "Creepy" was referring to the pumpkin/jack o' lantern element of the design and the fact it is a Halloween collectible. The "sweet" part, of course, refers to the fact it is a cupcake!


tbh, I do understand the idea behind it

I just think something like the wix candy would've fit better, since I can see some people finding him creepy (pierrot candy too, but he's less prominent here). while I've already posted my thoughts on the cupcake's creepyness

hardly matters in the end though. since one more egg wouldn't of made a difference for me here, and I'm overall satisfied with my results


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> (pierrot candy too, but he's less prominent here)


Pierrot is currently lost in a closet. I'll make sure to dispatch a search party in time for next Halloween!


----------



## Peter

Hanami said:


> _"Shown off by a blue, cock a doodle doo."_
> No one:
> Me: *November*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, thank you to all the staff who put this together! I've been on the forum for awhile, but I believe this is only the second time I've participated in Halloween here, the first time being awhile ago in 2015. I had so much fun with this, and I'm looking forward to next Halloween now!!



omg... i'm glad i'm not the only one who couldn't get Pave out my head for this one. :' )


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Pierrot is currently lost in a closet. I'll make sure to dispatch a search party in time for next Halloween!


please change your sig as goose is haunting me  I just didn’t click and I nearly got one more egg


----------



## Alienfish

I never thought of Pavé, just came across it by random and also after googling a bit re that clue.

Yeah, I'm good with my eggs too, but I think it was too implied that it would be an actual character rather than a pumpkin (cupcake) generally. Oh well.


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> please change your sig as goose is haunting me  I just didn’t click and I nearly got one more egg


TBT staff launched a petition for me to keep Goose in my signature forever. I'm not sure which side to align with now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

speaking of goose sig

did oblivia decide 'buh-kay' was too obvious?


----------



## Aurita

Vrisnem said:


> TBT staff launched a petition for me to keep Goose in my signature forever. I'm not sure which side to align with now.


Keep Goose in your sig forever since they didn’t allow you to keep the goose plush


----------



## Fye

@Laudine the eggs were really cute and made finally finding them that much better. I have the bunny one saved on my computer as a souvenir


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> TBT staff launched a petition for me to keep Goose in my signature forever. I'm not sure which side to align with now.


I am haunted and devastated  i can’t threaten to never speak to you again as you would be relieved  just can’t look at goose as I needed one more egg. Just one


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vrisnem said:


> TBT staff launched a petition for me to keep Goose in my signature forever. I'm not sure which side to align with now.


Well if you do decide to keep it, will the link to the Egg thing still be active?


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> speaking of goose sig
> 
> did oblivia decide 'buh-kay' was too obvious?


It didn't come up when we discussed it, but I'm sure it would have been too obvious! I posted in this thread as much as possible to make sure people would see it (fun fact: I also had the bloodshot potion and pumpkin cupcake collectible in my sidebar throughout the event!).



Aurita said:


> Keep Goose in your sig forever since they didn’t allow you to keep the goose plush


If any artists are prepared to draw a pretty Goose to sit in my signature permanently then please contact me - I can pay generously. 




Roxxy said:


> I am haunted and devastated  i can’t threaten to never speak to you again as you would be relieved  just can’t look at goose as I needed one more egg. Just one


I would not be relieved! I enjoy talking to you. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well if you do decide to keep it, will the link to the Egg thing still be active?


The link is already dead. I've kept my signature the same for now so that people can go click here or on my profile to see how it looked.


----------



## Mars Adept

For the longest time I thought Egg 3 was related to Twitter until I realized what it really was at the last minute.


----------



## Aniko

Thank you for the event, it was super fun and I love my prizes. I really missed Easter Egg this year.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t know if I already said this or not, but thanks for the event!  It was super fun and interesting to participate in.  I only ended up finding nine eggs in total, but that’s also because I had other stuff to do as well and didn’t try looking for the later clues + puzzles.  The staff really went above and beyond to bring us both the TBTF and this, so thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Honestly even tho this event hasn't been my favorite cuz i'm just dum I loved it! It was fun and the eggs are pretty! I was happy I could have a bit of Halloween fun on here! So thank you! ^^


----------



## Rosch

I enjoyed the event. Although I have to be honest here. I'm a little bitter because I wanted the cobweb egg so bad but it's always out of stock when I checked. I had to purchase the other eggs just for the heck of not wasting my efforts with the egg hunt.

I liked the first part of the event better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> I wrote the answers table. I didn't think the answer to number #16 needed a more detailed explanation, in which case my apologies to Laudine that she is facing this criticism as a result of how I phrased the answer. The clue had no reference to an NPC account at all. "Creepy" was referring to the pumpkin/jack o' lantern element of the design and the fact it is a Halloween collectible. The "sweet" part, of course, refers to the fact it is a cupcake!


still ridiculous lmao

I swear though that clue should've led to the arachnid appreciation thread smh


----------



## Cheremtasy

xSuperMario64x said:


> I swear though that clue should've led to the arachnid appreciation thread smh



I don't hate the pumpkin cupcake clue, but I will say that I'm glad I'm not the only one who checked that thread as well skfdk.
Like others mentioned, I also stalked Wix and Pierrot's profiles too lol.


----------



## seliph

ppl on discord seemed to get a kick out of this so i will say i got the cooking mama one because the clue made me think of when martha stewart went to jail and then i was just like "wait a minute..."


----------



## Azrael

Thank you to all the staff members that put this event together! This was my first egg hunt on the forum and overall I’m happy with how I did! I feel like I will be better prepared next time since I know what to expect now. I didn’t realize eggs could be hidden in other links like posting threads and what not. But next time I’ll be ready!

This event was a nice surprise and the perfect mix of chill and stress after coming off the high of The Fair!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rosch said:


> I enjoyed the event. Although I have to be honest here. I'm a little bitter because I wanted the cobweb egg so bad but it's always out of stock when I checked. I had to purchase the other eggs just for the heck of not wasting my efforts with the egg hunt.
> 
> I liked the first part of the event better.


I've never done an egg hunt so I can't have a solid opinion but I will say I do like the first part more! I always loved in game events more. I'm sorry you couldn't get a cobweb egg. Hopefully you can get one through trade of some sort 
Edit: I got my egg through trade. I only managed to find one egg then I gave up so I'm sure you can get one too! They might do a small restock but I'm not certain.


----------



## Lavamaize

Thanks to all the staff members for the two amazing events! I really appreciate all the time you guys put into them!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

thank u staff for this event, it's my absolute favorite. i hope we still get another egg hunt again this upcoming easter, too! <3


----------



## John Wick

Thank you for hosting this awesome event! ^_^


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Where is thy potion?? Am getting impatient ;-;


----------



## Minou

I had fun as well! It was my first egg hunt and I enjoyed the challenge. 
Thank you to all the staff members for putting the effort in making this event happen.
I'm new to this community since May and feel spoiled with all these events happening since the TBT fair, keeping me well entertained. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Cheremtasy said:


> I don't hate the pumpkin cupcake clue, but I will say that I'm glad I'm not the only one who checked that thread as well skfdk.
> Like others mentioned, I also stalked Wix and Pierrot's profiles too lol.


OMG YES I CHECKED THAT THREAD AS WELLL gruh goddamn cupcakes lol


----------



## Alienfish

also don't tell me i'm the only one who went to the you're banned basement game for that eye for an eye thing jfc lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

sheilaa said:


> also don't tell me i'm the only one who went to the you're banned basement game for that eye for an eye thing jfc lmao


Lmaooo it clicked for me as soon as I realised the “a stone for a stone” thing was the key.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinosaurz said:


> Lmaooo it clicked for me as soon as I realised the “a stone for a stone” thing was the key.


Yeah kinda bad take on the idiom though, considering what an eye for an eye means.


----------



## Imbri

I know I saw it before, but can't find it now, but how long is the Egg shop open? I think I may have missed getting the Moonlight one I wanted *cries* so I may have to buy 2 Candy Corn.


----------



## Chris

Imbri said:


> I know I saw it before, but can't find it now, but how long is the Egg shop open? I think I may have missed getting the Moonlight one I wanted *cries* so I may have to buy 2 Candy Corn.


You have until tonight (EST) to spend any remaining eggs.


----------



## Imbri

Vrisnem said:


> You have until tonight (EST) to spend any remaining eggs.


Thanks, Vris!


----------



## Sara?

Well to be honest I am happy with this Egg hunt, to be the first one I participate I feel i did not do to bad and although the entire Egg hunt was a combination of frustration and and sense of exhilarated, in over all i have to say I had fun.

To be frank as fairly newish kind of TBT member, I say fairly cause before COVID I could not be so active cause I had many things going on  but now I certainly have waaaay more free time so I am much more active.  I say this just to give a sense of context to my opinion of the Halloweaster Egg hunt  .

I have to say, now that i see the results, there are a couple of them which of course I did not know and was way off BUT there where soooo sooo sooo many that I was just so on point but I guess I didn't know what to click exactly and I kept missing the exact spot of the Egg. It was hard but I guess that is also part of the fun, I definitely feel more ready for when there will be another Egg hunt, so bring it on guys   ( although there is no rush for another Egg hunt, please take it easy, one Egg hunt was enough   )

Summing up, I am in overall  happy I got at least one collective, specially one I like, its a shame I did not get that candy Egg which I was so close to get but again I fell more prepared for the next TBT fair now, so in overall very happy.


Thank for everyones hard work and patience  , cause I think more than one ( like me haha ) where a bit anxious sometimes and frustrated at times to get those eggs and clues.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So...how long is this theme going to last? Um..when are the prizes to be handed out?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Milky star said:


> So...how long is this theme going to last? Um..when are the prizes to be handed out?


I assume whenever the staff gets all their staff faves together for the Haunted Mansion contest, that way they can distribute all the prizes at once


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> So...how long is this theme going to last? Um..when are the prizes to be handed out?


While the user participation aspect of the event has ended we're still busy bees on the other end. The staff favourite voting phase of our _A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor_ event is still on-going.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm kinda sad that my Webweaver's Domain theme is going away tomorrow, I really like it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> While the user participation aspect of the event has ended we're still busy bees on the other end. The staff favourite voting phase of our _A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor_ event is still on-going.


Oh? Okay coolio


----------



## Sara?

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda sad that my Webweaver's Domain theme is going away tomorrow, I really like it



Yeah I fell ya ... maybe they'll make more for fall or even xmas


----------



## Roxxy

Sara? said:


> Yeah I fell ya ... maybe they'll make more for fall or even xmas


Not been tempted yet as they are temporary. Seems a waste somehow  but Christmas


----------



## Paperboy012305

When do you think they'll make regular backdrops that are permanent?


----------



## Sara?

Paperboy012305 said:


> When do you think they'll make regular backdrops that are permanent?



That would be nice, that way we could buy the ones we like and change them depending on the time of the year on our own accord


----------



## Roxxy

Sara? said:


> That would be nice, that way we could buy the ones we like and change them depending on the time of the year on our own accord


That would be fantastic  sadly unlikely to happen but maybe like a collectable background. Or a competition prize


----------



## Chris

I wasn't able to participate in the in-game Halloween event this weekend due to my focus being on TBT's Halloweaster event, and I've had a busy week, so I have only just now found the time to play it this evening. You can absolutely bet that this image would have been the answer to clue #3 if I had found the time to play before the hunt went live:


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> I wasn't able to participate in the in-game Halloween event this weekend due to my focus being on TBT's Halloweaster event, and I've had a busy week, so I have only just now found the time to play it this evening. You can absolutely bet that this image would have been the answer to clue #3 if I had found the time to play before the hunt went live:
> 
> View attachment 331714


 nooo  goose is evil


----------



## Dunquixote

Vrisnem said:


> While the user participation aspect of the event has ended we're still busy bees on the other end. The staff favourite voting phase of our _A Haunting at Bell Tree Manor_ event is still on-going.





Vrisnem said:


> I wasn't able to participate in the in-game Halloween event this weekend due to my focus being on TBT's Halloweaster event, and I've had a busy week, so I have only just now found the time to play it this evening. You can absolutely bet that this image would have been the answer to clue #3 if I had found the time to play before the hunt went live:
> 
> View attachment 331714



Thanks. Vris and staff for your hard work and for this update.  Seriously, much appreciated. I hope you all can chill after the results are announced. Aw that’s a bummer you didn’t get the time to enjoy the event in the game (very understandable though). I hope you enjoy it tonight and thank you again for the small sacrifice you made to help make this event work and be enjoyable for the community.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I see I am not alone to not participating on NH's Halloween event.


----------



## Roxxy

S


Paperboy012305 said:


> I see I am not alone to not participating on NH's Halloween event.


Sadly didn’t enjoy in game Halloween event as much as I had hoped. Didn’t tt and just wanted to experience Halloween. Then the quiz started and it did take the fun out of enjoying the event. Sadly,it is hard to play in real time.

Thanks again to the staff for an amazing event and year so far.


----------



## xara

hmm,, looks like the new potion won’t be sent out in time before the eggs go away so i might have to buy my candy corn egg tonight


----------



## Azrael

xara said:


> hmm,, looks like the new potion won’t be sent out in time before the eggs go away so i might have to buy my candy corn egg tonight


Yeah I went ahead and bought my egg. I was also trying to hold out for the potion but that’s okay!


----------



## Jeremy

The Halloween egg shop has now closed! Starting tomorrow you will be able to convert your leftover eggs into bells. We will also be distributing the new potion and your raffle prize from the two other Halloween events.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jeremy said:


> The Halloween egg shop has now closed! Starting tomorrow you will be able to convert your leftover eggs into bells. We will also be distributing the new potion and your raffle prize from the two other Halloween events.


Solid I get _one_ bell.


----------



## Foreverfox

Milky star said:


> Solid I get _one_ bell.


I'll take your one bell if you don't want it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Foreverfox said:


> I'll take your one bell if you don't want it.


n o its m i n e 0w0


----------



## Wickel

Roxxy said:


> S
> 
> Sadly didn’t enjoy in game Halloween event as much as I had hoped. Didn’t tt and just wanted to experience Halloween. Then the quiz started and it did take the fun out of enjoying the event. Sadly,it is hard to play in real time.
> 
> Thanks again to the staff for an amazing event and year so far.



Quiz? I don't remember a quiz being part of the event?


----------



## Roxxy

Myrthella said:


> Quiz? I don't remember a quiz being part of the event?


Sorry, it was the egg treasure hunt. Part 2 of the event I was referring to. Wrongly called it a quiz


----------



## Wickel

Roxxy said:


> Sorry, it was the egg treasure hunt. Part 2 of the event I was referring to. Wrongly called it a quiz



OOh I thought you meant the in-game event haha!


----------



## skarmoury

YESSS im so excited for the potion!!
And same, I actually had the Halloween event way earlier this month (I TT'ed long ago and never bothered to change the advance date lol) so I wasn't able to experience ACNH Halloween during Halloween. And even so I was p busy and wasn't feeling spooky anymore x) T'was a fun season though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> The Halloween egg shop has now closed! Starting tomorrow you will be able to convert your leftover eggs into bells. We will also be distributing the new potion and your raffle prize from the two other Halloween events.


I can't wait to see the new potion!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

New potion dayyyy!!


----------



## ReeBear

I’m so hyped to see the new potion ahhhh


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Star potion for milky star!!


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I’m really interested in how they’re going to interpret ‘eerie star’! Will it have a ghostly glow? Some cracks? I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’m really interested in how they’re going to interpret ‘eerie star’! Will it have a ghostly glow? Some cracks? I can’t wait to see!


I hope it looks something like a star!


----------

